# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تعقيب على كتاب للشيخ سليم الهلالي

## فريد المرادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

’’تعقيب على كتاب للشيخ سليم الهلالي ـ وفقه الله ـ‘‘

وقفت أخيرا على كتاب للشيخ سليم الهلالي ـ وفقه الله ـ بعنوان ’’مجموع فتاوى العلماء الربانيين في تحكيم القوانين‘‘ في طبعته الأولى 1427هـ ( دار الكتاب للصواب / الأردن).

و لما تصفحته وجدت فيه ما لا يحسن السكوت عليه من التعليقات المنكرة، و الكلمات غير المحررة، فكتبت هذه الوقفات نصحا للكاتب و القارئ، و الله من وراء القصد:

1/ يظهر من عنوان الكتاب و مضمونه خلط بين صور الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، و منها تحكيم القوانين الوضعية، مع تنزيل كلام أهل العلم على صورة واحدة، و هذا غير دقيق؛ لأن مسألة الحكم و التحاكم متعددة الصور.

فتحكيم القوانين من نوازل هذا العصر، وكلام العلماء فيها مختلف، و أما التفسير المنقول عن السلف في الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله فهو في بعض الصور لا في كلها، و الله أعلم.

قال معالي الشيخ العلامة صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ـ حفظه الله ـ في كتابه ’’التمهيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد‘‘(ص428-429):

    (( و هذه المسألة ـ أعني مسألة التحاكم إلى غير شرع الله ـ من المسائل التي يقع فيها خلط كثير، خاصة عند الشباب في هذه البلاد و في غيرها، و هي من أسباب تفرق المسلمين؛ لأن نظر الناس فيها لم يكن واحدا، و الواجب أن يتحرى طالب العلم ما دلت عليه الأدلة و ما بين العلماء من معاني تلك الأدلة و ما فقهوه من أصول الشرع و التوحيد و ما بينوه في تلك المسائل.

و من أوجه الخلط في ذلك: أنهم جعلوا المسألة ـ مسألة الحكم و التحاكم ـ واحدة، يعني جعلوها صورة واحدة، و هي متعددة الصور، فمن صورها: أن يكون هناك تشريع لتقنين مستقل، يضاهى به حكم الله ـ جل و علا ـ؛ هذا التقنين من حيث وضعه كفر، و الواضع له و المشرِّع و السَّان كذلك، و جاعل هذا التشريع منسوبا إليه و هو الذي حكم بهذه الأحكام، هذا المشرِّع كافر، و كفره ظاهر؛ لأنه جعل نفسه طاغوتا، فدعا الناس إلى عبادته، عبادة الطاعة و هو راضٍ، و هناك من يحكم بهذه التقنين ـ و هذه الحالة الثانية ـ، فالمشرِّع حالة، و من يحكم بذلك التشريع حالة، و من يتحاكم إليه حالة، و من يجعله في بلده من جهة الدول هذه حالة رابعة )).

إلى أن قال ـ حفظه الله ـ (ص429-430):

   (( أما الحاكم الذي لا يحكم بشرع الله بتاتا و يحكم دائما و يلزم الناس بغير شرع الله، فهذا من أهل العلم من قال: يكفر مطلقا ككفر من سنَّ القوانين؛ لأن الله ـ جل و علا ـ قال:{ يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت} فجعل الذي يحكم بغير شرع الله مطلقا طاغوتا، و قال:{ و قد أمروا أن يكفروا به}.

و من أهل العلم من قال: حتى هذا النوع لا يكفر حتى يستحل؛ لأنه قد يعمل ذلك و يحكم و هو يعتقد في نفسه أنه عاص، فله حكم أمثاله من المدمنين على المعصية الذين لم يتوبوا منها.

و القول الأول ـ و هو أن الذي يحكم دائما بغير شرع الله و يلزم الناس بغير شرع الله أنه كافر ـ هو الصحيح ـ عندي ـ و هو قول الجد الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ـ رحمه الله ـ في رسالته ’’تحكيم القوانين‘‘؛ لأنه لا يصدر في الواقع من قلب قد كفر بالطاغوت، بل لا يصدر إلا ممن عظم القانون، و عظم الحكم بالقانون)).

و هذا كلام قوي دقيق، مبني على الفهم و التحقيق، و ما في كتاب ’’ترغيم المجادل العنيد‘‘ (ص88-90) للشيخ علي الحلبي ـ سدده الله ـ من نقد له فهو هزيل، لا يقوم على ساق الدليل، و على الله قصد السبيل.

2/ قال الشيخ سليم الهلالي ـ سدده الله ـ في الكتاب المذكور (ص3): (( و قد قام العلماء السلفيون على مر العصور، و كر الدهور، بتأصيل هذه المسألة و تفصيلها، و كان أوضح تقرير لها في هذا القرن على يد شيخنا الإمام الرباني محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ حيث نشر أول إسناد فقهي معاصر متصل بفقه الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ يفصل مسألة تحيكم القوانين ))اهـ.

فأقول: محدِّث العصر العلامة الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله هو من هو مكانة في العلم، و منزلة في الفضل، لكن في نظري أول و أحسن من فصل في المسألة هو سماحة الشيخ العلامة الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ في رسالته النفيسة ’’تحكيم القوانين‘‘.

3/ ذهب الشيخ سليم إلى اعتبار المسألة مسألة إجماع في جميع صورها، و الأمر ليس كذلك كما يظهر للناظر في كلام العلماء في تحكيم القوانين.

قالت الجنة الدائمة ـ وفقها الله ـ ردا على بعض طلبة العلم: (( دعواه إجماع أهل السنة على عدم كفر من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله في التشريع العام، إلا بالاستحلال القلبي، كسائر المعاصي التي دون الكفر، و هذا محض افتراء على أهل السنة منشؤه الجهل أو سوء القصد، نسأل الله السلامة و العافية )).

4/ جمع المؤلف في كتابه نقولا كثيرة لأهل العلم من المتقدمين و المتأخرين و المعاصرين، و خلط في هذا من جهتين:

الأولى: جمعه بين علماء أهل السنة و علماء الأشاعرة، و معلوم الخلاف بينهم في مسائل الإيمان و الكفر.

و الثانية: سياقه لبعض الأقوال المتناقضة و المختلفة، بدون تنبيه عليها أو توفيق بينها.

5/ نفى في حاشية (ص20) عن الشيخ علي الحلبي حصره الكفر في الجحود و التكذيب في بعض كتبه، ثم قال: (( و لكن الأمر الذي تقهقه منه الثكالى ـ فشر البلية ما يضحك ـ: أن تتبنى بعض المرجعيات العلمية اتهامات التكفيريين و الحركيين الحزبيين... و هم في الوقت نفسه يعدون أنفسهم امتدادا للدعوة السلفية في جزيرة العرب... )).

إلى أن قال (ص21): (( إذن فلماذا الكيل بمكيالين، و اللعب على الحبلين، و تفريق السلفية إلى طائفتين: شامية و حجازية ؟ )).

و أقول: يكفيك من الشر سماع هذا الطعن الشديد في علماء اللجنة الدائمة؛ فهم عند الهلالي ـ عفا الله عنه ـ قد وافقوا التكفيريين مع أنهم يعدون أنفسهم امتدادا لدعوة الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ، بل هم ممن يكيل بمكيالين و يلعب على الحبلين حتى فرقوا السلفية، و العياذ بالله.

فهل هذا هو موقف أهل السنة مع اللجنة الدائمة بعلمائها الأفاضل؛ نظرة قاتمة، وأحكام ظالمة ؟

الجواب الأكيد هو بالنفي قطعا، إلا عند الشيخ سليم الهلالي و من يوافق مشربه. 

قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ: (( ليس منا من لم يجل كبيرنا، و يرحم صغيرنا، و يعرف لعالمنا حقه ))، رواه الإمام أحمد و حسنه العلامة الألباني.

و قال طاووس ـ رحمه الله ـ: ( من السنة أن يوقر العالم ).

و صدق الحافظ الذهبي ـ رحمه الله ـ حين قال في ’’سير أعلام النبلاء‘‘ (8/448): (( إنما الكلام في العلماء مفتقر إلى وزن بالعدل و الورع )).

اللجنة الدائمة أفتت و بينت الحق في مسائل خاض فيها بعض طلبة العلم بغير علم و لا حق، فالواجب شكرهم و الرجوع إلى ما قرروه من حق، أو على الأقل حفظ مكانتهم و منزلتهم.

قال ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ: ( لا يزال الناس بخير ما أخذوا العلم عن أكابرهم، و عن أمنائهم و علمائهم، فإذا أخذوا عن صغارهم و شرارهم هلكوا ).

6/ ذكر في (ص47 و ما بعدها) أقوال بعض المعاصرين في المسألة، غير أنه أهمل جملة منها لثلَّة من أجلة العلماء؛ كالعلامة المحدث أحمد شاكر و الشيخ العلامة عبد الرزاق عفيفي و الأستاذ العلامة محمود شاكر ـ رحمهم الله ـ، و معالي الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان ـ حفظه الله ـ، و غيرهم ممن بيَّن و كتب في القضية بما يكفي و يشفي.

7/ لم يستوعب كلام بعض من نقل أقوالهم مثل الحافظ ابن كثير و العلامة الشنقيطي و الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عثيمين ـ رحمهم الله ـ، مع أن تحرير مذهبهم في المسألة يفتقر إلى ذكر جميع أقوالهم و التوفيق بينها.

فمما فاته قول الشيخ المفسر محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في ’’أضواء البيان‘‘ (4/66): (( و بهذه النصوص السماوية التي ذكرناها يظهر غاية الظهور أن الذين يتبعون القوانين الوضعية التي شرعها الشيطان على السنة أوليائه مخالف لما شرعه الله ـ جل و علا ـ على ألسنة رسله ـ صلى الله عليهم و سلم ـ؛ أنه لا يشك في كفرهم إلا من طمس الله بصيرته، و أعماه عن نور الوحي مثلهم ))اهـ.

5/ ذكر (ص 47-52) بعض أقوال سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ـ رحمه الله ـ و لكنها ـ كالعادة ـ غير مستوفاة و لا مستوعبة، بل هناك من الأقوال ما هو أصرح في المسألة، فلم يذكرها حتى يظهر الشيخ في مظهر الموافق لما بنى عليه كتابه، و الأمر في حقيقته ليس كذلك.

قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ـ رحمه اله ـ: (( القوانين كفر ناقل عن الملة، اعتقاد أنها حاكمة و سائغة، و بعضهم يراها أعظم، فهؤلاء نقضوا شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله، و لا إله إلا الله أيضا نقضوها، فإن من شهادة أن لا اله إلا الله؛ لا مطاع غير الله، كما أنهم نقضوها بعبادة غير الله.

و أما الذي قيل فيه: كفر دون كفر؛ إذا حاكم إلى غير الله مع اعتقاد أنه عاص و أن حكم الله هو الحق، فهذا الذي يصدر منه المرة و نحوها. أما الذي جعل قوانين بترتيب و تخضيع فهو كفر و إن قالوا أخطأنا و حكم الشرع أعدل، ففرق بين المقرر و المثبت و المرجع ـ جعلوه هو المرجع ـ فهذا كفر ناقل عن الملة )) اهـ، ’’مجموع الفتاوى و الرسائل‘‘ له (12/280).

و مع هذا الكلام الصريح، و البيان و التوضيح يقول الشيخ الهلالي ـ سدده الله ـ في ( ص53): (( فلو كان في كلامه في ’’تحكيم القوانين‘‘ إجمال؛ ففي هذه الفتوى [انظر ’’مجموع الفتاوى‘‘ (1/80)] تفصيل و تأصيل ينبغي أن نسير إليه، لكن الحزبيين الحركيين يحاولون إخفاء هذه الفتوى التي نقضت دعواهم، و كشفت أهواءهم؛ فإنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون )).

فأقول: أحسن جواب و أبلغ رد على هذا الكلام هو ما قالته اللجنة الدائمة ـ ردا على بعض طلبة العلم ـ: (( تحريفه لمراد سماحة العلامة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ في رسالته ’’تحكيم القوانين الوضعية‘‘، إذ زعم جامع الكتاب المذكور أن الشيخ يشترط الاستحلال القلبي، مع أن كلام الشيخ واضح وضوح الشمس في رسالته المذكورة على جادة أهل السنة و الجماعة )).

و عن شبهة تراجع الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم انظر ـ لزاما ـ ما كتبه الشيخ عبد الله السعد ـ حفظه الله ـ في تقريظه لكتاب ’’رفع اللائمة‘‘ (ص53-60)، فإنه نفيس.

و في الأخير هذا ما أردت بيانه، فإن أصبت فمن الله، و إن كان غير ذلك فمن نفسي و الشيطان، وفق الله الجميع لما يحب و يرضاه.

فريد المرادي.

الجزائر في 8 شوال 1428هـ.

----------


## المحرر

بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

ليت الشيخ يجهد في بيان خطورة تحكيم الطاغوت، كجهده في توضيح ما رآه من كون تحكيم غير الشرع كبيرة من الكباشر لا تصل إلى الكفر الأكبر...
فكأن المتنفذين يرون في كلام الشيخ تبريرا لهم في اطراح الشرع والحكم بالقانون الوضعي
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## كمال الجزائري

أخي الحبيب فريد المرادي وفقه الله 
هذا الموضوع أجهد الكثير من أبناء أهل السنة . ولم يزدنا إلا تفرقا على تفرقنا .
وفقك الله إلى ما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> ليت الشيخ يجهد في بيان خطورة تحكيم الطاغوت، كجهده في توضيح ما رآه من كون تحكيم غير الشرع كبيرة من الكباشر لا تصل إلى الكفر الأكبر...
> فكأن المتنفذين يرون في كلام الشيخ تبريرا لهم في اطراح الشرع والحكم بالقانون الوضعي
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


هذا من سوء فهم المتنفذين 

وإلا فالشيخ وغيره يقولون بأن الحكم بغير الله كفر أصغر ( يعني أكبر من الكبيرة ) في أحوال وأكبر في أحوال أخرى 

وهذا مذهب المشايخ الثلاثة ابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني _ كما ناقشناه سابقاً في هذا المنتدى المبارك _

وليس في هذا تقليل من خطورة الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً و نفع بكم ...

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً و نفع بكم ...


و بارك فيك أيضا لكن حبذا لو ذكرت أدلة على ما تذكره من دعاوي حتى يكون ردك قويا

فحينما تقول فلان بحثه قوي و دقيق و فلان  يحثه أضعف و فلان جمع أقوال متناقضة و فلان.... و فلان ..وهكذا دون ذكر الدليل على ما تقول فهذا لا يعجز عنه أحد فيمكن لأي شخص يأتي بعدك و يعكس القضية و يقول عكس ما تقول فحتى نستفيد من ردك 

على كل حال جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> ليت الشيخ يجهد في بيان خطورة تحكيم الطاغوت، ..............................  ................ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


أنا أعتقد -أخي عبد العزيز- أننا في هذا الزمان بين خطرين :

الأول : تحكيم غير شرع الله 
الثاني : تكفير الحاكم و الخروج عليه لأنه لا يحكم شرع الله و تكفير المجتمعات لأنها لم تكفر ذلك الحاكم و من تم تأتي التفجيرات و الاغتيالات 

و لا أدري أي الخطرين أعظم ؟

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> الثاني : تكفير الحاكم و الخروج عليه لأنه لا يحكم شرع الله و تكفير المجتمعات لأنها لم تكفر ذلك الحاكم و من تم تأتي التفجيرات و الاغتيالات 
> و لا أدري أي الخطرين أعظم ؟


 لا يستلزم تكفير الحاكم تكفير المجتمع الذي لم يكفره ......

 و قد صدر مثل هذا من عدد من علماء أهل السنة الكبار - رحمهم الله - ..........

 فقد كفّر الشيخ بن باز - رحمه الله - " صدام حسين " و حكام تونس و لم يقل هو - ولا احد من أهل السنة - بكفر الشعبين العراقي و التونسي ........

 كما كفّر الشيخ مقبل - بالاضافة الى المذكورين - " معمر القذافي " و " حافظ الأسد " و حكام عدن ( ايام انقسام اليمن الى شمالي و جنوبي ) ...........

 و قد تحدث الشيخ الالباني عن كفر النصيرية العلويين أكثر من مرة , و لم يكفر - رحمه الله - الشعب السوري الواقع تحت حكمهم ........

  فها هي نماذج لخمس دول كفّر علماءنا الكبار حكامها دون شعوبها .....

 طبعا هذا بالاضافة الى الدول الواقعة تحت حكم كفار أصليين , كحكام لبنان من النصارى , و حكام القدس  من اليهود .....

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> لا يستلزم تكفير الحاكم تكفير المجتمع الذي لم يكفره ......
> .....


أحسنت أخي الكريم ابن عبد الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا على التفاعل و على ما نقلته من فوائد
أما قولك لا يستلزم .........
فإن كانت فائدة أردت إثراء الموضوع بها فجزاك الله خيرا و أنا معك أعتقد ما تعتقد أنت 
و إن كان ردا على ما ذكرت أنا فاعلم أنني لم أقل أنه يلزم من هذا هذالكنني أخبرت عن خطر تعيشه الأمم المسلمة و إلا فالأمر كما قلت لا يلزم من تكفير الحاكم تكفير المجتمع.
ثم اعلم أن التكفير الذي صدر من الكبار كما ذكرت أنت هذا لا يخالفك فيه أحد فهم أعلم الناس بخطره وأعلم بشروطه  لكن المصيبة أن التكفير في زماننا تولّى أمره الصغار و هؤلاء هم الذين كفروا المجتمع لما لم يوافقهم ....

بل وصل لأمر ببعضهم أنه وصف هؤلاء العلماء بأبشع الأوصاف لأنهم لم يوافقوه ,فقد قرأت في الأيام الماضية موضوعا كتبه بعضهم يشتم فيه الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله شتما شنيعا لأنه يوالي آل سعود الذين يسميهم هو مرتدين و الله المستعان

و الله أعلم

----------


## فريد المرادي

> و بارك فيك أيضا لكن حبذا لو ذكرت أدلة على ما تذكره من دعاوي حتى يكون ردك قويا
> فحينما تقول فلان بحثه قوي و دقيق و فلان  يحثه أضعف و فلان جمع أقوال متناقضة و فلان.... و فلان ..وهكذا دون ذكر الدليل على ما تقول فهذا لا يعجز عنه أحد فيمكن لأي شخص يأتي بعدك و يعكس القضية و يقول عكس ما تقول فحتى نستفيد من ردك 
> على كل حال جزاك الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك أخي محمد الأمين ...

المقال تعقيب يسير على بعض الأمور التي رأيتها في الكتاب ...

أما الرد المفصل فلا حاجة إلى ذلك في نظري ، لأن المسألة معروفة و طويلة الذيل ...

و تنبيهي الأهم هو أن مسألة الحكم و التحاكم خلافية في إحدى صورها لا في كلها ، و هي مسألة التشريع العام أو الاستبدال ...

فلا يصح الخلط بين المسائل الإجماعية و المسائل الإختلافية ...

و لا يعني هذا موافقة خوارج العصر في تكفيرهم المطلق لحكام المسلمين جميعاً بلا ضوابط و لا قيود ...

مع ما يتبع ذلك من تفجير و تقتيل للمسلمين ، و الله المستعان ...

مع التنبيه أن تكفير المعين من واجب العلماء لا طلبة العلم و لا العوام ...

و الأمر الثاني هو الطعن في بعض العلماء لاجتهادهم في المسألة ...

بارك الله فيك على التنبيه و التعليق ...

و أسأل الله أن يحفظ  جميع بلاد المسلمين من فتنة الخوارج المارقين ، آمين ...

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> و تنبيهي الأهم هو أن مسألة الحكم و التحاكم خلافية في إحدى صورها لا في كلها ، و هي مسألة التشريع العام أو الاستبدال ...
> فلا يصح الخلط بين المسائل الإجماعية و المسائل الإختلافية ...
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا جزاك الله أخي الكريم على سعة الصدر و تقبل الغير
ثم ما رأيكم في توضيح هذه المسألة و هي التبديل و التشريع العام من حيث صورتها و هل هذه الصورة متفق عليها أم مختلف فيها 
ثم حكمها مع ذكر الخلاف و دليل كل فريق و الترجيح إن أمكن 
هذا لأنني أعتقد أن هذه المسألة في غاية الأهمية لا سيما و نحن في عصر الشبهات فينبغي لكل طالب أن يعرف هذه المسألة و أن لا تخفى عليه.
و إن منعكم مانع فما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله
و جزاك الله عن الاسلام و المسلمين كل خير

----------


## أبو القاسم

لا تؤخذ هذه القضايا المصيرية من أناس وقعوا في الإرجاء..كالحلبي وغيره من تلامذة الألباني..
فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله..الأصل فيه أنه كفر أكبر..ودلالة الكتاب والسنة عليه واضحة..
وما نسب لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما..من قوله كفر دون كفر فهو أثر ضعيف لكونه معلّا بعلتين..ولا يصح حجة للاعتداد أصلا..
والحاكمية..من أخص خصائص توحيد العبادة..لمن تأمله في كتاب الله تعالى
فأي فرق بين من يحمل الناس على التحاكم لغير شريعة الله..ثم يقال إنه غير مستحل..
وبين من يتولى اليهود والنصارى..وهو غير مستحل؟!
والله أعلم

----------


## فريد المرادي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أولا جزاك الله أخي الكريم على سعة الصدر و تقبل الغير
> ثم ما رأيكم في توضيح هذه المسألة و هي التبديل و التشريع العام من حيث صورتها و هل هذه الصورة متفق عليها أم مختلف فيها 
> ثم حكمها مع ذكر الخلاف و دليل كل فريق و الترجيح إن أمكن 
> هذا لأنني أعتقد أن هذه المسألة في غاية الأهمية لا سيما و نحن في عصر الشبهات فينبغي لكل طالب أن يعرف هذه المسألة و أن لا تخفى عليه.
> و إن منعكم مانع فما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله
> و جزاك الله عن الاسلام و المسلمين كل خير


بارك الله فيك يا أخي محمد الأمين ...

طلبك يحتاج إلى مجلد كبير و لا يكفي فيه تعليق صغير ...

و لكن أحيلك ـ لمعرفة الصورة المختلف فيها ـ إلى رسالة "تحكيم القوانين" للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم و رسالة "عقيدة التوحيد" للشيخ صالح الفوزان و "شرح كتاب التوحيد" للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ ...

أما الترجيح فما لي و له ، و أين أنا منه ...

وفقني الله و إياك ...

----------


## فريد المرادي

> لا تؤخذ هذه القضايا المصيرية من أناس وقعوا في الإرجاء..كالحلبي وغيره من تلامذة الألباني..
> فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله..الأصل فيه أنه كفر أكبر..ودلالة الكتاب والسنة عليه واضحة..
> وما نسب لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما..من قوله كفر دون كفر فهو أثر ضعيف لكونه معلّا بعلتين..ولا يصح حجة للاعتداد أصلا..
> والحاكمية..من أخص خصائص توحيد العبادة..لمن تأمله في كتاب الله تعالى
> فأي فرق بين من يحمل الناس على التحاكم لغير شريعة الله..ثم يقال إنه غير مستحل..
> وبين من يتولى اليهود والنصارى..وهو غير مستحل؟!
> والله أعلم



جزاك الله على التعليق ، و لكن في بعض ما قلته نظر ظاهر ...

فأثر ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما صحيح و قد تلقاه العلماء بالقبول ...

و فقني الله و إياك لما فيه رضاه ...

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

للفائدة:

هناك بحث متميز للشيخ عبدالرحمن المحمود بعنوان "الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله" دار طيبة

----------


## أبو القاسم

لقد ضعفه العلامتان المحدثان الحافظان :العلوان والسعد..وحكاية تلقي العلماء له بالقبول فيها نظر..
وقد ضعفه كثير من المشتغلين بعلم الحديث ممن يوثق في فهمهم وعلمهم ودقتهم..كشيخنا الدكتور ماهر الفحل..وغيره
ولو فرضنا صحته جدلا..فليس معناه كذلك أبدا
بل مراد ابن عباس في المسائل الجزئية التي مبناها على هوى معين ..لا في الصورة موضع النزاع..فالفرق بينهما كبير جدا..
بل منقول عن ابن عباس أثر أصح منه..يناقضه..فأقل أحواله أنه مضطرب
والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

ما دام الأمر لا يؤخذ من الحلبي وأمثاله 

فنقول لقد صنف الألباني كتاب فتنة التكفير وقرر فيه التسوية بين التشريع والحكم في قضية واحدة من عدم التكفير إن يقع في صورة من الصور المجمع على التكفير بها 

وأقره الشيخ ابن باز على هذا 

ووافقهم الشيخ ابن عثيمين في الفتيا الأخيرة له 

فقد سُئل في شريط "التحرير في مسألة التكفير" بتاريخ (22/4/1420) سؤالاً مفاده:
إذا ألزم الحاكم الناس بشريعة مخالفة للكتاب والسنة مع اعترافه بأن الحق ما في الكتاب والسنة لكنه يرى إلزام الناس بهذا الشريعة شهوة أو لاعتبارات أخرى، هل يكون بفعله هذا كافراً أم لابد أن يُنظر في اعتقاده في هذه المسألة؟
فأجاب: "... أما في ما يتعلق بالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله؛ فهو كما في كتابه العزيز، ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: كفر، وظلم، وفسق، على حسب الأسباب التي بُني عليها هذا الحكم، فإذا كان الرجل يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله تبعاً لهواه مع علمه أن بأن الحق فيما قضى الله به ؛ فهذا لا يكفر لكنه بين فاسق وظالم، وأما إذا كان يشرع حكماً عاماً تمشي عليه الأمة يرى أن ذلك من المصلحة وقد لبس عليه فيه فلا يكفر أيضاً، لأن كثيراً من الحكام عندهم جهل بعلم الشريعة ويتصل بمن لا يعرف الحكم الشرعي، وهم يرونه عالماً كبيراً، فيحصل بذلك مخالفة، وإذا كان يعلم الشرع ولكنه حكم بهذا أو شرع هذا وجعله دستوراً يمشي الناس عليه؛ نعتقد أنه ظالم في ذلك وللحق الذي جاء في الكتاب والسنة أننا لا نستطيع أن نكفر هذا، وإنما نكفر من يرى أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله أولى أن يكون الناس عليه، أو مثل حكم الله عز وجل فإن هذا كافر لأنه يكذب بقول الله تعالى: ﴿ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَحْكَمِ الْحَاكِمِينَ ﴾ وقوله تعالى: ﴿ أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللّهِ حُكْمًا لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ ﴾. 

وهذا مذهب العلامة عبدالمحسن العباد 

 العلامة الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد البدر – حفظه الله -
فقد سُئل في المسجد النبوي في درس شرح سنن أبي داود بتاريخ: 16/11/1420 : 
هل استبدال الشريعة الإسلامية بالقوانين الوضعية كفر في ذاته؟ أم يحتاج إلى الاستحلال القلبي والاعتقاد بجواز ذلك؟ وهل هناك فرق في الحكم مرة بغير ما أنزل الله، وجعل القوانين تشريعاً عاماً مع اعتقاد عدم جواز ذلك؟
فأجاب: "يبدو أنه لا فرق بين الحكم في مسألة، أو عشرة، أو مئة، أو ألف – أو أقل أو أكثر – لا فرق؛ ما دام الإنسان يعتبر نفسه أنه مخطئ، وأنه فعل أمراً منكراً، وأنه فعل معصية، وانه خائف من الذنب، فهذا كفر دون كفر. وأما مع الاستحلال – ولو كان في مسألة واحدة، يستحل فيها الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، يعتبر نفسه حلالاً-؛ فإنه يكون كافراً ".



قلت وقولهم هو الأقوى والأظهر إذ أن نصوص في هذه المسألة ولا يصح تخصيصها بالتشهي وإنما تخصص بما انعقد عليه الإجماع 

ذكر شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية في "مجموع الفتاوى" (7/254)، وتلميذه ابن القيم في "حكم تارك الصلاة" ( ص 59-60): أن الإمام أحمد –رحمه الله- سئل عن الكفر المذكور في آية الحكم؛ فقال: "كفر لا ينقل عن الملة؛ مثل الإيمان بعضه دون بعض، فكذلك الكفر، حتى يجيء من ذلك أمر لا يختلف فيه".

قلت يعني حتى يأتي بكفر لا خلاف فيه _ وهذا الذي نتكلم عنه دعوى الإجماع فيه هشة _

وأما أثر ابن عباس فيكفينا تلقي السلف له القبول 

وبعضهم ضعف لفظة كفر دون كفر 

ثم صحح لفظة (( هي به كفر ))

وظن أنه بذلك قد فلج الخصوم وأثبت أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله كفر أكبر 

وليس كذلك 

فلفظة (( هي به كفر )) تعضد اللفظة الأخرى فهي من ألفاظ الكفر الصغر 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( اثنتان في الناس هما بهما كفر الطعن في الانساب والنياحه على الميت ))

ولا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يستقل برأيه عن السلف 

وأود التنبيه على أن التبديل الذي أجمع العلماء على كفر الحاكم به 

أوضح معناه القاضي ابن العربي حيث قال رحمه الله في "أحكام القرآن" (2/624): " وهذا يختلف: إن حكم بما عنده على أنه من عند الله، فهو تبديل له يوجب الكفر، وإن حكم به هوى ومعصية فهو ذنب تدركه المغفرة على أصل أهل السنة في الغفران للمذنبين".

ويحتج بعض إخواننا على التفريق بين الحكم في قضية واحدة بغير ما أنزل والتشريع العام 

بقول شارح الطحاوية  ( ص 323): وهنا أمر يجب أن يتفطن له، وهو: أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله قد يكون كفراً ينقل عن الملة، وقد يكون معصية: كبيرة أو صغيرة، ويكون كفراً: أما مجازاً؛ وإما كفراً أصغر، على القولين المذكورين. وذلك بحسب حال الحاكم: فإنه إن اعتقد أن الحكم بما أنزل الله غير واجب، وأنه مخير فيه، أو استهان به مع تيقنه أنه حكم الله؛ فهذا أكبر. وإن اعتقد وجوب الحكم بما أنزل الله، وعلمه في هذه الواقعه، وعدل عنه مع اعترافه بأنه مستحق للعقوبة؛ فهذا عاص، ويسمى كافراً كفراً مجازيا، أو كفراً أصغر. وإن جهل حكم الله فيها مع بذل جهده واستفراغ وسعه في معرفة الحكم وأخطأه؛ فهذا مخطئ، له أجر على اجتهاده، وخطؤه مغفور ))

قالوا فذكره للواقعة مفهومه كفر المشرع العام 

فأقول لو أطلقتم هذا المفهوم لكفرتم من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله في واقعتين !!

ثم لماذا لم تأخذوا بمفهوم بقية كلامه وهو قوله (( فإنه إن اعتقد أن الحكم بما أنزل الله غير واجب، وأنه مخير فيه، أو استهان به مع تيقنه أنه حكم الله؛ فهذا أكبر ))

فمفهوم هذا عدم كفر من خرج من هذه الحالات 

وأود التنبيه على خطأ وقع فيه بعض المتحمسين جعلهم يسلكون سبيل الخوارج وهو أنهم بمجرد إثباتهم أن هذا الفعل كفر أنزلوا الحكم على الأعيان بدون مراعاة ضوابط تكفير 

وهذا مسلك الخوارج والله المستعان 

وأختم بقول الشيخ عبداللطيف آل الشيخ  في "منهاج التأسيس" ( ص 71): وإنما يحرُم إذا كان المستند إلى الشريعة باطلة تخالف الكتاب والسنة، كأحكام اليونان والإفرنج والتتر، وقوانينهم التي مصدرها آراؤهم وأهوائهم، وكذلك البادية وعادتهم الجارية... فمن استحل الحكم بهذا في الدماء أو غيرها؛ فهو كافر، قال تعالى :﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ ... وهذه الآية ذكر فيها بعض المفسرين: أن الكفر المراد هنا: كفر دون الكفر الأكبر؛ لأنهم فهموا أنها تتناول من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وهو غير مستحل لذلك، لكنهم لا ينازعون في عمومها للمستحل، وأن كفره مخرج عن الملة))

قلت هذا نص في مسألة التشريع العام

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وهذا بحث لأحد الأخوة في تخريج ابن عباس 

قال الأخ أبو صلاح (( جاء عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- في هذا ألفاظ منها:

اللفظ الأول: "كفرٌ لا ينقل عن الملة".
رواه ابن نصر المروزي (تعظيم قدر الصلاة، رقم:573) من طريق عبد الرزاق عن سفيان عن رجلٍ عن طاووس عن ابن عباس به، ففي إسناده رجل مبهم؛ فلا يصح.

واللفظ الثاني: "إنه ليس بالكفر الذي يذهبون إليه، إنه ليس كفراً ينقل عن الملة".
رواه –أيضاً- ابن نصر المروزي (رقم:569) والحاكم (مستدركه2/313/3219) من طريق ابن عيينة عن هشام بن حجير عن طاووس عن ابن عباسٍ.
وهشام ضعيف؛ ضعفه الإمام أحمد ، ويحيى بن معين ، والعقيلي وجماعة ، وقال علي بن المديني : قرأت على يحي بن سعيد حدثنا ابن جريج عن هشام بن حجير ، فقال يحي بن سعيد : خليق أن أدعه . قلت أضربُ على حديثه ؟ قال نعم . وقال ابن عيينة لم نكن نأخذ عن هشام بن حجير ما لا نجده عند غيره .[ انظر الضعفاء للعقيلي4/ 337 – 338، والكامل لابن عدي 7/ 2569 وتهذيب الكمال30/ 179 – 180، وهدي الساري لابن حجر 447 – 448 ]. 
فلا يصح.

واللفظ الثالث: "كفرٌ دون كفر".
رواه الحاكم (2/313/3219) من طريق ابن عيينة عن هشام بن حجير عن طاووس عن ابن عباس، وفيه هشام؛ فلا يصح.

واللفظ الرابع: "هي به كفر".
أخرجه المروزي في تعظيم قدر الصلاة ص339 ، وابن جرير(10/ 356) عن الحسن بن يحيى عن عبد الرزاق به. وعبد الرزاق(التفسير1/186/713) عن معمر عن ابن طاووس عن أبيه عن ابن عباس به.. وقال طاووس: وليس كفراً بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله. وهذا سندٌ صحيح لا مطعن فيه.

واللفظ الخامس: "هي به كفرٌ وليس كفراً بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله".
رواه الطبري (تفسيره 10/355/12053), فقال: حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع، وحدثنا ابن وكيع قال: حدثنا أبى عن سفيان –الثوري- عن معمر عن ابن طاووس عن أبيه عن ابن عباس؛ وهذا –أيضا- سند صحيح لا مطعن فيه على الإطلاق. 

ولكن, في اللفظين الرابع والخامس وقفتان:

1- قال أحمد بن حنبل [ترجمة معمر في تهذيب المزي وابن حجر]: حديث عبد الرزاق عن معمر أحب إلي من حديث هؤلاء البصريين كان يتعاهد كتبه وينظر فيها باليمن وكان يحدثهم حفظا بالبصرة - يعني معمراً-. 
وهذا يرجح لفظ عبد الرزاق على لفظ سفيان.

2- ولكن.., عبد الرزاق كان إذا لقن تلقن.. منذ سنة 200هـ [ قال الأثرم: سمعت أحمد يسأل عن حديث النار جبار.., فقال: ومن يحدث به عن عبد الرزاق ؟ قلت: حدثني أحمد عن شبويه. قال: هؤلاء سمعوا بعدما عمي, كان يلقن فلقنه. وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي: أخبرني أحمد أنا عبد الرزاق قبل المائتين وهو صحيح البصر من سمع منه بعدما ذهب بصره فهو ضعيف السماع. وقال النسائي فيه نظر لمن كتب عنه بآخره.. كتب عنه أحاديث مناكير. انظر تهذيب الكمال وتهذيب التهذيب: ترجمة عبد الرزاق ].

وراوي هذا الأثر عن عبد الرزاق هو: إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري –حيث هو الراوي لكتاب التفسير لعبد الرزاق. وتفسير عبد الرزاق: أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه من طريق إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري، وقد سمع من عبد الرزاق(كما سيأتي) بعد قبوله التلقين، وكان عمر الدبري سبع سنوات, ولذلك كثر فيه التصحيف والغلط.. لكنهم رووا عنه لعلو إسناده. إذ أن الدبري هو آخر من روى عن عبد الرزاق-, والحسن بن يحيى – كما في رواية الطبري. والحسن ممن روى عن عبد الرزاق بعد الاختلاط- .
قال ابن حجر في مقدمة الفتح(588): وضابط ذلك من سمع منه قبل المئتين, فأما بعدها فكان قد تغير. وفيها سمع منه أحمد بن شبويه –فيما حكى الأثرم عن أحمد-, وإسحاق الدبري, وطائفة من شيوخ أبي عوانة والطبراني.. ممن تأخر إلى قرب الثمانين ومئتين. اهـ.

وعليه.. فإن الأثر لا يثبت عن عبد الرزاق؛ لأنه مروي عنه بعد اختلاطه.

** وقد يقول قائل: ولا يثبت أصلا أن لفظ سفيان قد صح؛ لأن معمرا حدث به بالبصرة (وسفيان لم يرو عن معمر باليمن).

أقول: قول أحمد –الذي نقلته عنه آنفا- لا يعني أن ما حدث به معمر بالبصرة فيه ضعف أو ما إلى ذلك. لكن المقصود أنه وقع له غلط قليل على سعة ما روى. وإلى ذلك أشار الذهبي في (الميزان) بقوله: "أحد الأعلام الثقات, له أوهام معروفة, احتملت له في سعة ما أتقن". فإن كل ثقة متقن له أوهام, لا يسلم من ذلك حتى الثوري وابن عيينة. وإنما العبرة بقلة أوهامه أو كثرتها. ولا شك في أن معمر بن راشد قليل الأوهام جدا على سعة وكثرة ما روى؛ فإنه من أوعية العلم, وأحد جبال رواة حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ولذلك أقول: إن لفظ سفيان الثوري "هي به كفرٌ وليس كفراً بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله".. هو الصحيح والمحفوظ عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه.

ويؤكد ثبوت ذلك عن ابن عباس.. أقوال تلاميذه – الذين ارتووا من معين علمه. وقد ذكرتها استئناسا بها, وتأكيدا فوق التأكيد على ثبوت لفظ الثوري عن ابن عباس؛ حيث أن أقوال أصحاب الرجل توضِّح قوله، ومذهب الصحابيِّ يؤخذ من مذهب أصحابه- في تفسير الآية, حيث روى الطبري:

1- (12047-12051)عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قوله: (وذكر الآيات الثلاث): كفر دون كفر، وفسق دون فسق، وظلم دون ظلم. وإسناده صحيح. 

2- ثم روى(12052) عن سعيد المكي عن طاووس(وذكر الآية)، قال: ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة. وإسناده صحيح. وسعيد هذا هو ابن زياد الشيباني المكي، وثقه ابن معين والعجلي وابن حبان وغيرهم.

3- وروى(12025،12026) من طريقين عن عمران بن حدير, قال: أتى أبا مجلز ناس من بني عمرو بن سدوس (وفي الطريق الأخرى: نفر من الإباضية) فقالوا: أرأيت قول الله: (ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون) أحق هو ؟ قال: نعم. قالوا: (ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون) أحق هو ؟ قال: نعم. قالوا: (ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون) أحق هو ؟ قال: نعم. قال: فقالوا: يا أبا مجلز فيحكم هؤلاء بما أنزل الله ؟ قال: هو دينهم الذي يدينون به، وبه يقولون وإليه يدعون - [ يعني الأمراء ] - فإن هم تركوا شيئا منه عرفوا أنهم أصابوا ذنبا. فقالوا: لا والله، ولكنك تفرق. قال: أنتم أولى بهذا مني ! لا أرى، وإنكم أنتم ترون هذا ولا تَحَرّجون، ولكنها أنزلت في اليهود والنصارى وأهل الشرك. أو نحوا من هذا.
وإسناده صحيح. 

4- أخرج ابن جرير في تفسيره 10/355 عن طاووس: "ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة". وغير ذلك من النقول الثابتة عنهم كثير, لا مجال لاستقصائها الآن.


** وقد يقول قائل: إن ابن عباس لا يقصد الكفر الأصغر, بل يريد أنه كفر أكبر، لكنه أقل من رُتْبَةِ الكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله.
أقول ردا على ذلك:
1- لم يفهم أحدٌ من العلماء من كلام ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- أنه يريد بهذه الرواية الكفر الأكبر.

2- وثمَّ أمر آخر-كما قال فضيلة الشيخ بندر العتيبي- وهو: أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أورد كلامه في مقابل قول الخوارج الذين يكفِّرون بالآية الكفر الأكبر؛ فلا وجه لكلام ابن عباس إلا أن يكون المراد عنده الكفر الأصغر.

والحمد لله أولا وآخرا على توفيقه))

قلت أنا عبدالله الخليفي جزمه بأن رواية الحسن بن يحيى عن عبدالرزاق بعد الإختلاط فيه نظر عندي 

والرواية على الراجح لا يضرها الإختلاط لأنها كتاب 

ولكن الحسن بن يحيى بن أبي الربيع صدوق فسند روايته حسن فقط 

وسند رواية ابن جرير صحيح 

لذا لا يصح إعلال رواية الثوري التي جعلت الكلام كله من لفظ ابن عباس برواية أقل قوة منها جعلت تتمة الكلام من لفظ طاووس

علماً بأن كاتب المقال لم يتعرض لرواية علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس وهي عاضدة للرواية المذكورة 

فالأثر صحيح وإن رغمت أنوف الشباب المتسرعين

----------


## فريد المرادي

> وأود التنبيه على خطأ وقع فيه بعض المتحمسين جعلهم يسلكون سبيل الخوارج وهو أنهم بمجرد إثباتهم أن هذا الفعل كفرأنزلوا الحكم على الأعيان بدون مراعاة ضوابط تكفير 
> وهذا مسلك الخوارج والله المستعان


جزاك الله خيراً على هذا التنبيه المهم ...

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وإياك أخي المرادي

وهنا أكمل بحثي حول أثر ابن عباس 

فقد زعم بعضهم أن أحمد بن حنبل تابع الحسن بن يحيى في كتاب الإيمان له 

وأقول لا بد من ذكر نص الرواية لكي نرى هل هي موافقة لرواية الحسن أو ليست كذلك فيجب عدم تقليد الآخرين في هذه الأمور وخصوصاً المحقق الذي ذكر هذا الأمر 

فالمحقق الذي ذكر هذا الأمر وقع منه الحلط بين الروايات 

فقد عزى رواية الحسن بن يحيى إلى وكيع (وهو غير بن الجراح ) في أخبار القضاة وابن أبي حاتم في التفسير وابن جرير في تفسيره 

موهماً أن اللفظ فيها كلها واحد 

وهذا خطأ فإن لفظ وكيع (( كفى به كفراً )) ولفظ ابن أبي حاتم (( هي كبيرة )) ولفظ ابن جرير (( هي به كفر ))

وهذا الإضطراب يجعل رواية الحسن محل نظر 

وحتى لو ثبتت رواية أحمد عن عبدالرزاق 

فإن رواية الثوري أرجح من رواية عبدالرزاق فعبدالرزاق له مناكير وقال فيه ابن حبان أنه كان يخطيء إذا حدث من حفظه 

وأما الثوري فقالوا فيه أنه لم يخالف أحداً إلا وكان الصواب معه 

وعبدالرزاق إنما فضلوه على البصريين في معمر وسفيان كوفي 

فلا يجعل رواية عبدالرزاق التي فيها تقسيم الكلام ابن عباس وابن طاووس حاكمةً على رواية سفيان التي جعلت الكلام كله لابن عباس إلا جاهل أو صاحب هوى (وقد يجتمعان) أو رجل لم يعطي المسألة حقها من التحقيق

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

ويذكر بعض إخواننا عن بعض العلماء أن لم يلتزم بتحكيم الشريعة فهو كافر 

ونحن نوافق على هذا 

ولكن ما معنى الإلتزام 

معنى الإلتزام هو اعتقاد وجوب الفعل والزام النفس بذلك وإن لم يفعل 

قال شيخ الإسلام في شرح العمدة (ص60) ط المشيقح (( ولا يجوز إن يقال إقامة الصلاة هنا المراد له التزامها فإن تخليتهم بعد الإلتزام وقبل الفعل واجبة لأنا نقول المراد به التزامها وفعلها لأن إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة حقيقة الفعل والإلتزام إنما يراد له فإذا التزموا ذلك خليناهم تخلية مراعاة فإن وفوا بما التزموا وإلا أخذناهم وقتلناهم و إنما خليناهم بنفس الإلتزام ))

قلت انظر كيف فرق بين الإلتزام والفعل

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيك أخي :  الحاكم الذي نحى الشريعة عن الحكم و لم يجعلها هي مصدر تشريعاته و أنظمته ...

بل جعل المصدر الأساسي للتشريع هو تشريعات البرلمان ثم العرف ثم الشريعة الإسلامية ...


فهل هذا الحاكم ملتزم بشريعة الله بمعنى الالتزام الذي ذكرته ؟

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

> للفائدة:
> هناك بحث متميز للشيخ عبدالرحمن المحمود بعنوان "الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله" دار طيبة


قرأت ان هناك مؤاخذات على هذا الكتاب

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> بارك الله فيك أخي :  الحاكم الذي نحى الشريعة عن الحكم و لم يجعلها هي مصدر تشريعاته و أنظمته ...
> بل جعل المصدر الأساسي للتشريع هو تشريعات البرلمان ثم العرف ثم الشريعة الإسلامية ...
> فهل هذا الحاكم ملتزم بشريعة الله بمعنى الالتزام الذي ذكرته ؟


توقعت هذا التعقيب 

الإلتزام كما بينت سابقاً الإيجاب على النفس من ناحية اعتقاد أن هذا واجبٌ شرعاً

وإلا فحتى الذي يحكم في مسألة أو مسألتين أو عشرة بغير ما أنزل الله يلزم المتحاكمين بغير حكم الله من الناحية القانونية 

والتفريق بينه وبين من وضع قانوناً دائماً من جهة الحكم ضعيف 

إذ أنهم جميعهم تتناولهم آثار السلف في الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله 

والتي لم تستثنِ إلا الجاحد أو المكذب أو غير ها من الصور المجمع عليها 

ولا دليل على إخراج الثاني من هذا 

وقد قدمنا أنه لا يكفر الحاكم بغير ما أنزل إلا بما أجمع عليه (كما نقلته عن الإمام أحمد ) 

ولا يخفاك وأنت الفطين أن الصورة التي تتكلمون عنها لا إجماع فيها 

وللتذكير أنقل كلام ابن جرير الطبري في هذه المسألة 

قال ابن جرير  حدثني المثني، قال: ثنا عبد الله بن صالح، قال: ثني معاوية بن صالح، عن علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس، قوله: {ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون} قال: من جحد ما أنزل الله فقد كفر، ومن أقر به ولم يحكم فهو ظالم فاسق وأولى هذه الأقوال عندي بالصواب، قول من قال: نزلت هذه الآيات في كفار أهل الكتاب، لأن ما قبلها وما بعدها من الآيات ففيهم نزلت وهم المعنيون بها، وهذه الآيات سياق الخبر عنهم، فكونها خبرا عنهم أولى.
فإن قال قائل: فإن الله تعالى ذكره قد عم بالخبر بذلك عن جميع من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله، فكيف جعلته خاصا؟ قيل: إن الله تعالى عمم بالخبر بذلك عن قوم كانوا بحكم الله الذي حكم به في كتابه جاحدين فأخبر عنهم أنهم بتركهم الحكم على سبيل ما تركوه كافرون. وكذلك القول في كل من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله جاحدا به، هو بالله كافر، كما قال ابن عباس؛ لأنه بجحوده حكم الله بعد علمه أنه أنزله في كتابه نظير جحوده نبوة نبيه بعد علمه أنه نبي ))

قلت وصحيفة علي بن أبي طلحة فيها خلاف معتبر وقد أثنى عليها الإمام أحمد 

ومشاها الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في كتابه النافع (( هذه مفاهيمنا ))

وأود أن أنبه على أن بعض إخواننا احتج على كفر الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله مطلقاً بأثر ابن مسعود عندما سئل عن الرشوة في الحكم فقال (( هذا الكفر ))

ويلزم الأخوة أن يقولوا بكفر الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله مطلقاً حتى ولو حكم في مسألةٍ واحدة للهوى 

وهم لا يقولون بهذا ومع هذا يحتجون بهذا الأثر !!!!!!

والذي يظهر أنه قصد الكفر الأصغر فتكون الألف واللام للعهد الذهني 

كما في أثر ابن عباس عند عبدالرزاق في المصنف بسند صحيح عندما سئل عن إتيان المرأة في الدبر فقال (( هذا يسألني عن الكفر ))

----------


## أبو القاسم

كلامك رد على العثيمين..الذي قال فيه:(
ونرى فرقا بين شخص يضع قانونا يخالف الشريعة ليحكم الناس به ، وشخص آخر يحكم في قضية معينة بغير ما أنزل الله ، لأن من وضع قانونا ليسير الناس عليه وهو يعلم مخالفته للشريعة ولكنه أراد أن يكون الناس عليه فهذا كافر كفرا أكبر مخرج من الملة ، ولكن من حكم في مسألة معينة يعلم فيها حكم الله ولكن لهوى في نفسه فهذا ظالم أو فاسق ، وكفره إن وصف بالكفر (( كفر دون كفر )) "
الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
لقاءات الباب المفتوح ( 1/ 186) ط دار البصيرة ، اللقاء السادس

وأما كلام العلوان..فأوضح منه..ويدحض جميع ما قلت
والقضية أوضح من أن يعترض بما حاولت

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> كلامك رد على العثيمين..الذي قال فيه:(
> ونرى فرقا بين شخص يضع قانونا يخالف الشريعة ليحكم الناس به ، وشخص آخر يحكم في قضية معينة بغير ما أنزل الله ، لأن من وضع قانونا ليسير الناس عليه وهو يعلم مخالفته للشريعة ولكنه أراد أن يكون الناس عليه فهذا كافر كفرا أكبر مخرج من الملة ، ولكن من حكم في مسألة معينة يعلم فيها حكم الله ولكن لهوى في نفسه فهذا ظالم أو فاسق ، وكفره إن وصف بالكفر (( كفر دون كفر )) "
> الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
> لقاءات الباب المفتوح ( 1/ 186) ط دار البصيرة ، اللقاء السادس
> وأما كلام العلوان..فأوضح منه..ويدحض جميع ما قلت
> والقضية أوضح من أن يعترض بما حاولت


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد ذكر الأخ جزاه الله خيرا عن ابن عثيمين أنه فرّق بين هذه الصورة التي ذكرتها عنه و الصورة التي ذكرها هو فقال :
فووافقهم الشيخ ابن عثيمين في الفتيا الأخيرة له 
فقد سُئل في شريط "التحرير في مسألة التكفير" بتاريخ (22/4/1420) سؤالاً مفاده:
إذا ألزم الحاكم الناس بشريعة مخالفة للكتاب والسنة مع اعترافه بأن الحق ما في الكتاب والسنة لكنه يرى إلزام الناس بهذا الشريعة شهوة أو لاعتبارات أخرى، هل يكون بفعله هذا كافراً أم لابد أن يُنظر في اعتقاده في هذه المسألة؟
فأجاب: "... أما في ما يتعلق بالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله؛ فهو كما في كتابه العزيز، ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: كفر، وظلم، وفسق، على حسب الأسباب التي بُني عليها هذا الحكم، فإذا كان الرجل يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله تبعاً لهواه مع علمه أن بأن الحق فيما قضى الله به ؛ فهذا لا يكفر لكنه بين فاسق وظالم، وأما إذا كان يشرع حكماً عاماً تمشي عليه الأمة يرى أن ذلك من المصلحة وقد لبس عليه فيه فلا يكفر أيضاً، لأن كثيراً من الحكام عندهم جهل بعلم الشريعة ويتصل بمن لا يعرف الحكم الشرعي، وهم يرونه عالماً كبيراً، فيحصل بذلك مخالفة، وإذا كان يعلم الشرع ولكنه حكم بهذا أو شرع هذا وجعله دستوراً يمشي الناس عليه؛ نعتقد أنه ظالم في ذلك وللحق الذي جاء في الكتاب والسنة أننا لا نستطيع أن نكفر هذا، وإنما نكفر من يرى أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله أولى أن يكون الناس عليه، أو مثل حكم الله عز وجل فإن هذا كافر لأنه يكذب بقول الله تعالى: ﴿ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَحْكَمِ الْحَاكِمِينَ ﴾ وقوله تعالى: ﴿ أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللّهِ حُكْمًا لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ ﴾. 
يفهم من هذا أن ابن عثيمين يريد بهذه الصورة التي ذكرتها الذي يقدم قانونه على شرع الله و يرى أنه أولى لأن الأصل في كلام العالم أنه يصدق بعضه بعضا
و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المقصود يا أخي أنه أزرى بمن فرّق..وفي كلام العثيمين تفريق..على الأقل هو قول له..

وأما حيث نفس الأمر..فالتفريق بين الحالتين أمر معلوم شرعا وعقلا
لأن التكفير بقضية كليّة..كتولي أعداء الله  والحكم بغير ما أنزل مثلا..يختلف عن آحاد القضايا الجزئية التي لا يلزم منها حصول الكفر..
ولهذا ما أكفرَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاطبا..مع كونه مقررا لما تتابعت عليه نصوص الشريعة بسبب أنه متأول..
بدليل أنه لم ينكر على عمر رضي الله عنه حكمه الأول..حين قال:إنه نافق وخان الله ورسوله والمؤمنين..
ولم يستدرك عليه قائلا:لا تقل هذا حتى نرى هل فعل ذلك قصدا للكفر أم لا وتأخير البيان لا يجوز..
فالناقض عملي ظاهر

يقول العلامة العلوان حفظه الله تعالى:
ويمكن أن نقسم الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله إلى مراتب :
الرابعة : أن يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله مع اعتقاده أن شرع الله أصوب ، وأن حكم الله أفضل ، ولكن لشهوة غلبته فحينئذ نحى شرع الله أما موافقة لداعي الهوى والشيطان ، أو موافقة لأنظمة ومواثيق هيئة الأمم الجاهلية أو لغير ذلك ، وحينئذ يلغي شرع الله ، يعطل الجهاد ، ويلغي العقوبات المترتبة على السارق والزاني ، ويلغي التحاكم إلى الشرع في الشئون الإدارية والاقتصادية ، ويجعلون التحاكم إلى الغرف التجارية وشبهها ، ويلغون التحاكم في قضايا العمل والعمال إلى شرع الله ، ويجعلون التحاكم إلى نظام العمل والعمال وهو نظام جاهلي في أكثر مواده (هذا كفر أكبر بإجماع أهل العلم) ، كما نقل الإجماع على ذلك اسحاق والإمام ابن حزم والحافظ ابن كثير ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ في المجلد الثالث من البداية والنهاية في ترجمة جنكيز خان . "

ويقول عن الحديث :"وهذا تفرد به هشام وزيادة على ذلك فقد خالف غيره من الثقات: فذكره عبد الله بن طاووس عن أبيه قال: سئل ابن عباس عن قوله تعالى: "وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْكَافِرُونَ" قال: "هي كفر"، وفي لفظ: "هي به كفر"، وآخر: "كفى به كُفْره"، رواه عبدالرزاق في تفسيره وابن جرير ووكيع في أخبار القضاة وغيرهم بسند صحيح.
وهذا هو الثابت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه، فقد أطلق اللفظ ولم يقيّد.
وطريق هشام بن حجير منكر من وجهين:
الوجه الأول: تفرد هشام به.
الوجه الثاني: مخالفته من هو أوثق منه.
وقوله: "هي كفر" واللفظ الآخر: "هي به كفر" يريد أن الآية على إطلاقها والأصل في الكفر إذا عُرّف باللام أنه الكفر الأكبر كما قرر هذا شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الاقتضاء إلا إذا قيد أو جاءت قرينة تصرفه عن ذلك". 



وأما حديث كفر دون كفر..فقال قال عنه الطريفي:-
هو من الموقوف على ابن عباس، ولا يثبت بهذا اللفظ، فقد أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم والحاكم في المستدرك والبيهقي في السنن 
والمروزي في تعظيم قدر الصلاة وابن عبدالبر في التمهيد عن هشام بن حجير عن طاووس عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى: (ومن لم يحكم بنا أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون) قال: كفر دون كفر. وهشام بن حجير ضعفه أحمد وضعفه ابن معين جداً وقال ابن عيينة: لم نكن نأخذ عن
هشام بن حجير ما لا نجده عند غيره، وقال أبو حاتم: يكتب حديثه، وذكره العقيلي في الضعفاء، ووثقه العجلي وابن سعد. وقد خولف في
لفظه فقد رواه المروزي في تعظيم قدر الصلاة وابن جرير وعبدالرزاق في المصنف من حديث معمر عن ابن طاووس عن أبيه قال: سئل ابن عباس عن قوله: (ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون) قال: هي به كفر. وهذا هو الصحيح.
انتهى

وقول الطريفي هذا قال به قبله العلوان..والسعد..  فالرواية الأصح هي إكفاره دون قيد

ثم إن القول بفسقه وظلمه..لا يستقيم إذ هو مقتبس من الآيات
والآيات التي ورد فيها ذلك تتحدث عن النصارى حيث قال تعالى عنهم(وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فألئك هم الفاسقون"..فالفس   هنا فسق كفر..
وقال عقيب كلامه عن اليهود"ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فألئك هم الظالمون"..فهذ ظلم الكفر كما يدل عليه السياق

أفيكون الفسق والظلم مقصودا به الكفر الأكبر..ثم يكون التصريح بالكفر كفرا دون كفر؟!
ثم إن العدول عن جعل الكفر أكبر..لا يتأتى إلا بدليل قوي واضح لا لبس فيه..
فالأصل أن إطلاق الكفر يدل على كونه أكبر حتى يرد الصارف..
ولا ندري لماذ يستميت الإخوة في نفي الكفر عن فعل من سمى الله فعله كفرا

وإلى هذا القول الواضح البين..ذهب العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم..
والعلامة أحمد شاكر..بل هو قول عامة المحققين في الاعتقاد الصحيح من المعاصرين..

والله المستعان

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المقصود يا أخي أنه أزرى بمن فرّق..وفي كلام العثيمين تفريق..على الأقل هو قول له..
> وأما حيث نفس الأمر..فالتفريق بين الحالتين أمر معلوم شرعا وعقلا


أعتذر لأنني لم أفهم مقصودك من قبل و الآن تبين لي أنك تقصد التفريق الحكم بين من يحكم بغير مأ أنزل الله في قضية معينة و التشريع العام
فقولك التفريق معلوم شرعا و قدرا يعني التفريق في الحكم و هذا خلاف الأصل فيحتاج إلى دليل و إلا فالأصل عدم التفريق 
و لا يكفيك أن تأتي بقول عالم لأنه سيقابله قول عالم آخر كما ذكر الأخ من كلام العثيمين و العباد و غيرهم و إن كلامهم يوافقه الأصل من عدم التفريق
فقول الشيخ العلوان أن هذا إجماع أهل العلم يحتاح إلى مراجعة هذا الإجماع و أنهم أجمعوا على هذه الصورة المتنازع فيها لأنني أعتقد أنك لم تذكر دليلا آخر سوى هذا الإجماع
و حبذا لو توثق المصادر التي ذكرتها في المشاركة يتسنى لي الرجوع إليها جزاكم الله خيرا
أخوك الجزائري

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي الفاضل المهذب..محمد الأمين..حفظه الله تعالى وسدده

التفريق بين قضية هوى..ومسألة جزئية..تختلف عن منهج عام قطعا..كما أسلفت شرعا وعقلا
وقد مثّلت لك بقصة حاطب رضي الله عنه
والمحققون  فرّقوا بين من يترك فرضا ..ويصلي أحيانا..وبين من لا يصلي بالكلية..
أما الدليل العقلي على الفرق..أن من يحكم في مسألة معينة بدافع هوى وشهوة..
فهو لا يوصف بأنه لم يحكم بما أنزل الله هكذا ..بالإطلاق
ذلك أن الحديث في القرآن عن قوم حكّموا أهواءهم بعامة..واستبدلوا بشرع الله غيره..
ولهذا قال تعالى"فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ولا تتبع أهواءهم عما جاءك من الحق"

ولهذا حتى في فقه البيوع..يفرّق بين شركة معظم تجارتها محرّمة..وشركة شيء يسير جدا من معاملاتها شبه تحريم..

ثم إن الدليل يطلب ممن حمل كلام الله على غير ظاهره..
وليس العكس
فهل سمى الله في كتابه كفرا..ثم لم يكن كذلك؟
فنحن على الأصل حتى يرد الصارف..ولم يرد
والقاعدة كما قرر شيخ الإسلام أن إطلاق الكفر بالتعريف إذا جاء مطلقا دلّ على الكفر الأكبر

أما حكاية الإجماع..فقد نقلها العلامة العلوان عن ابن حزم وابن كثير..وارجع إليه إن شئت..ستجده كما قال..
وقولك لم آت بدليل غيره..ليس بصحيح لو تأملت الكلام
ثم المخالف هو المطالب بالدليل لأنه مؤول..ولا تأويل صحيح إلا بدليل

ومعلوم أن قضية الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله قضية كلية..فهل يلزم من وقوع بعض أفرادها أن تقع كلها؟
أو هل يصحّ نقض نص واضح..بشبهة هنا وهناك؟
استمع إلى ما يقوله الإمام ابن تيمية:
"فإن صحّت هذه الألفاظ دلّت قطعا على وجوب هذه الأمور فإن لم تصحّ فلا ينقض بها أصل مستقر من الكتاب والسنة"

وأما الإحالات..فلعلك تلتمسها من مظانّها..وهي لا تحضرني الساعة..
والسلام عليكم

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

أما ابن كثير فقد كفيتك إن شاء الله

قال في البداية و النهاية : 17/ 162-163
[ وفي ذلك كله مخالفة لشرائع الله المنزلة على عباده الانبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، فمن ترك الشرع المحكم المنزل على محمد بن عبد الله خاتم الانبياء وتحاكم إلى غيره من الشرائع المنسوخة كفر، فكيف بمن تحاكم إلى الياساق وقدمها عليه ؟ من فعل ذلك كفر بإجماع المسلمين.
قال الله تعالى (أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون) [ المائدة: 50 ] وقال تعالى (فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما) [ النساء: 65 ].

لكنني أعتقد أنه خارج عن محل النزاع لأنه نقل الإجماع على كفر من تحاكم للياساق و قدمها على شرع الله المنزل على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و نحن نعتقد أن من فعل ذلك كفر و لو في قضية واحدة من قال أن حكم نبوليون في حد السرقة أفضل من حكم الله فهو كافر و هذا محل إجماع

و أنت ذكرت بارك الله فيك : 
الرابعة : أن يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله مع اعتقاده أن شرع الله أصوب ، وأن حكم الله أفضل ، ولكن لشهوة غلبته فحينئذ نحى شرع الله أما موافقة لداعي الهوى والشيطان ، أو موافقة لأنظمة ومواثيق هيئة الأمم الجاهلية أو لغير ذلك ، وحينئذ يلغي شرع الله ، يعطل الجهاد ، ويلغي العقوبات المترتبة على السارق والزاني ، ويلغي التحاكم إلى الشرع في الشئون الإدارية والاقتصادية ، ويجعلون التحاكم إلى الغرف التجارية وشبهها ، ويلغون التحاكم في قضايا العمل والعمال إلى شرع الله ، ويجعلون التحاكم إلى نظام العمل والعمال وهو نظام جاهلي في أكثر مواده (هذا كفر أكبر بإجماع أهل العلم) ، كما نقل الإجماع على ذلك اسحاق والإمام ابن حزم والحافظ ابن كثير ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ في المجلد الثالث من البداية والنهاية في ترجمة جنكيز خان . "

فأين هذا من هذا أحسن الله إليك

و مع ذلك رحم الله الشيخ ابن باز لمل نقل له أن ابن كثير نقل الإجماع قال : لعلَّه إذا نسبها للشرع

----------


## أبو القاسم

قوله قدّمها عليه..لا يفيد ما ظننته يا أخي
فإنك إن أمرك رسول الله بشيء..وأمرتك أمك بشيء
ثم استجبت لأمك..فقد قدمتها على رسول الله
هذا هو المفهوم من هذا اللفظ في الأصل..
وهذا معنى قول الله"قل إن كان آباؤكم...أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله"
فلا علاقة لذلك بانعقاد القلب كما يدعي المدعون

وبصراحة لم ترد على شيء مما ذكر..
فنحن على الأصل ولا حجة للمخالف بأي أثر..
وكلام ابن كثير..نقل عنه الإجماع المذكور كثير من المشايخ جدا..
فهل خفي عليهم هذا الذي ظننته؟
منهم شيخنا العلامة سفر الحوالي..كما في شرحه على رسالة تحكيم القوانين
كما ستجد فيه كلام أحمد شاكر

والله الموفق

----------


## أبو القاسم

وإليك أخي الجزائري مزيد توضيح..وبالله العون..وعليه الاتكال

يقول الإمام ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه:ذم الله عز وجل المدعين الإيمان بالكتب كلها وهم يتركون التحاكم إلى الكتاب والسنة، ويتحاكمون إلى بعض الطواغيت المعظمة من دون الله، كما يصيب ذلك كثيرًا ممن يدعي الإسلام وينتحله في تحاكمهم إلى مقالات الصابئة الفلاسفة أو غيرهم
الفتاوى 12/339-340

ويقول أيضا :'فكل من خرج عن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشريعته، فقد أقسم الله بنفسه المقدسة، أنه لا يؤمن حتى يرضى بحكم رسول الله في جميع ما شجر بينهم من أمور الدين، أو الدنيا، وحتى لا يبقى في قلوبهم حرج من حكمه' [الفتاوى 28/471، و35/336،407].

ويقول ابن حزم :"ومن حكم بحكم التوراة والإنجيل واعتاض عن القرآن بهما فهو مرتد بإجماع العلماء"
هذا في المحلى..ولا أعرف تحديد مكانه الساعة

علّق على هذا العلوان قائلا:سبحان الله..هذا الإمام ابن حزم ينقل الإجماع على كفر من يحكم بشرع الله المنسوخ..
فكيف بمن يحكم بالقوانين الوضعية؟





وقال الشنقيطي رحمه الله:'الإشراك بالله في حكمه، والإشراك في عبادته كلها بمعنى واحد، لا فرق بينهما البتة، فالذي يتبع نظامًا غير نظام الله، وتشريعًا غير تشريع الله، كالذي يعبد الصنم ويسجد للوثن، لا فرق بينهما البتة بوجه من الوجوه، فهما واحد، وكلاهما مشرك بالله' [ أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 7/162].

قلت..قد قال الله تعالى:"ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا"..فهل معنى الإشراك التفضيل؟
وهل ادعى أحد من المشركين أن العزى أفضل أو يساوي الرب الجليل؟
فلماذا عدّهم الله مشركين إذن؟
تأمل هذا تجده واضحا



والعلامة محمد بن إبراهيم يقول:'وتحكيم الشرع وحده دون كل ما سواه شقيق عبادة الله وحده دون ما سواه، إذ مضمون الشهادتين أن يكون الله هو المعبود وحده لا شريك له، وأن يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الْمُتَّبَعَ الْمُحَكَّمَ ما جاء به فقط، ولا جردت سيوف الجهاد إلا من أجل ذلك والقيام به فعلًا وتركًا وتحكيمًا عند النزاع' [فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم 12/251، 'رسالة تحكيم القوانين'].

ويقول الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى ورفع درجته::'فما حكم به كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، وشهدا له بالصحة فهو الحق، وماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال، ولهذا قال تعالى:"إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر " أي ردوا الخصومات والجهالات إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، فتحاكموا إليهما فيما شجر بينكم، فدل على أن من لم يتحاكم في محل النزاع إلى الكتاب والسنة ولا يرجع إليهما في ذلك، فليس مؤمنًا بالله ولا باليوم الآخر' [تفسير ابن كثير 3/209]. 

ويقول الشيخ السعدي :'الرد إلى الكتاب والسنة شرط في الإيمان. فدل ذلك على أن من لم يرد إليهما مسائل النزاع فليس بمؤمن حقيقة، بل مؤمن بالطاغوت كما جاء في الآية:" أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا...[60]"[سورة النساء]. فإن الإيمان يقتضي الانقياد لشرع الله وتحكيمه، في كل أمر من الأمور، فمن زعم أنه مؤمن، واختار حكم الطاغوت على حكم الله، فهو كاذب في ذلك...' [تفسير السعدي 2/90، باختصار].

ويقول الحافظ ابن عبد البر:'قد أجمع العلماء أن من دفع شيئا أنزله الله وهو مع ذلك مقر بما أنزل الله أنه كافر] [التمهيد 4 /226].

هذا كاف لمن تبصّر ..وأراد الحق..ولم يتكبّر
فالزم يا أخيّ..ولا تجادل عن الذين يختانون أنفسهم
ومن قرأ القرآن بتدبر وعرف حقيقة التوحيد لم يشك في كفر ما نحن بصدده


ومن الله التوفيق والتسديد
وهو على ما أقول شهيد
والسلام عليكم

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> وإليك أخي الجزائري مزيد توضيح..وبالله العون..وعليه الاتكال
> يقول الإمام ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه:ذم الله عز وجل المدعين الإيمان بالكتب كلها وهم يتركون التحاكم إلى الكتاب والسنة، ويتحاكمون إلى بعض الطواغيت المعظمة من دون الله، كما يصيب ذلك كثيرًا ممن يدعي الإسلام وينتحله في تحاكمهم إلى مقالات الصابئة الفلاسفة أو غيرهم
> الفتاوى 12/339-340
> ويقول أيضا :'فكل من خرج عن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشريعته، فقد أقسم الله بنفسه المقدسة، أنه لا يؤمن حتى يرضى بحكم رسول الله في جميع ما شجر بينهم من أمور الدين، أو الدنيا، وحتى لا يبقى في قلوبهم حرج من حكمه' [الفتاوى 28/471، و35/336،407].
> ويقول ابن حزم :"ومن حكم بحكم التوراة والإنجيل واعتاض عن القرآن بهما فهو مرتد بإجماع العلماء"
> هذا في المحلى..ولا أعرف تحديد مكانه الساعة
> علّق على هذا العلوان قائلا:سبحان الله..هذا الإمام ابن حزم ينقل الإجماع على كفر من يحكم بشرع الله المنسوخ..
> فكيف بمن يحكم بالقوانين الوضعية؟
> وقال الشنقيطي رحمه الله:'الإشراك بالله في حكمه، والإشراك في عبادته كلها بمعنى واحد، لا فرق بينهما البتة، فالذي يتبع نظامًا غير نظام الله، وتشريعًا غير تشريع الله، كالذي يعبد الصنم ويسجد للوثن، لا فرق بينهما البتة بوجه من الوجوه، فهما واحد، وكلاهما مشرك بالله' [ أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 7/162].
> ...


الأخ أبا القاسم أسأل الله أن يوفقني و إياك و جميع الإخوة لكل خير
قد ذكرت لك فيما مضى أن نقل قول العالم لا يكفي لأنه يقابله قول عالم آخر و ليس بعضهم حجة على بعض و أزديكم هنا أن هؤلاء العلماء الذين ذكرتهم هنا اعلم أنهم كلهم وردت لهم كلمات أخرى تفصل ما أجملوه و لا يخفاك أن التفصيل يقضي على الإجمال
و هاك على سبيل المثال سماحة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ (المتوفى سنة : 1389)
قال في "مجموع الفتاوى" (1/80) له:
"وكذلك تحقيق معنى محمد رسول الله: من تحكيم شريعته، والتقيد بها، ونبذ ما خالفها من القوانين والأوضاع وسائر الأشياء التي ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، والتي من حكم بها أو حاكم إليها؛ معتقداً صحة ذلك وجوازه ؛ فهو كافر الكفر الناقل عن الملة، فإن فعل ذلك بدون اعتقاد ذلك وجوازه؛ فهو كافر الكفر العملي الذي لا ينقل عن الملّة".
و إن شئت نقلت لك قول الشنقيطي و السعدي الذي فيه التفصيل المجمع عليه و أما قول شيخ الإسلام فسيأتي بعد الكلام على إجماع ابن كثير.
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية و النهاية : 17/ 162-163
[ وفي ذلك كله مخالفة لشرائع الله المنزلة على عباده الانبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، فمن ترك الشرع المحكم المنزل على محمد بن عبد الله خاتم الانبياء وتحاكم إلى غيره من الشرائع المنسوخة كفر، فكيف بمن تحاكم إلى الياساق وقدمها عليه ؟ من فعل ذلك كفر بإجماع المسلمين.
قال الله تعالى (أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون) [ المائدة: 50 ] وقال تعالى (فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما) [ النساء: 65 ].
ذكرت لك أمس أن هذا الإجماع الذي نقله ابن كثير لا ينطبق على المسألة المتنازع فيها على ما أعتقد أنا و سأذكر لك ما حملني على ذلك:
أولا : لأن ابن كثير ذكر طائفتين أحداهما تحاكمت و الثانية تحاكمت و قدمت ونقل الإجماع على كفر الثانية التي فرّق بينها و بين الأولى بهذا التقديم الذي لولاه كانت الطائفة واحدة و هذا التقديم ليس معناه أنها تركت التحاكم للشرع و تحاكمت لغيره فحسب كما فهم أخي أبو القاسم و مثّل لي بأمي و لا أدري ذكر أمي و لم يذكر أبي فلا تدخل أمي في النقاش بارك الله فيك[ابتسامة] لأن هذا قامت به الطائفة الأولى و لم يحكم عليها بالحكم نفسه .
ثانيا : قوله [تحاكم إلى الياساق وقدمها ] ذكر التقديم بعد التحاكم يدل على أنه شيء زائد على مجرد التحاكم و الأصل في الكلام التأسيس .
ثالثا : قوله [فكيف بمن ]فهذا أسلوب عربي مشهور يستفاد منه أن ما بعده أولى بالحكم مما ذكر من قبل و لا يحتاج هذا إلى تمثيل فدل على أن الطائفة الثانية فاقت الأولى بشيء جعلها تكون أولى بالحكم منها بل حكمها مجمع عليه و ذلك الشيء هو التقديم.
رابعا : أن الإجماع المعروف المشهور هو القول بالتفصيل و حمل كلام أهل العلم على المشهور أولى من غيره و لهذا لما نقل هذا الإجماع لابن باز قال : لعلَّه إذا نسبها للشرع
و قد يقال أين هؤلاء العلماء الذين أجمعوا على الصورة المتنازع فيها ؟ 
خامسا : لو سلّمنا أن مراد ابن كثير بهذا الإجماع الذي نقله هو الصورة المتنازع فيها فهو إجماع منقوض بخلاف شيخه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال في منهاج السنة 5/130 :
[ ..........  بل كثير من المنتسبين إلى الإسلام يحكمون بعاداتهم التي لم ينزلها الله سبحانه وتعالى كسوالف البادية وكأوامر المطاعين فيهم ويرون أن هذا هو الذي ينبغي الحكم به دون الكتاب والسنة وهذا هو الكفر فإن كثيرا من الناس أسلموا ولكن مع هذا لا يحكمون إلا بالعادات الجارية لهم التي يأمر بها المطاعون فهؤلاء إذا عرفوا أنه لا يجوز الحكم إلا بما أنزل الله فلم يلتزموا ذلك بل استحلوا أن يحكموا بخلاف ما أنزل الله فهم كفار وإلا كانوا جهالا كمن تقدم أمرهم].
فشيخ الإسلام ذكر أن هؤلاء الناس تركوا الشرع و تحاكموا إلى غيره  لا قي قضية معينة بل لا يحكمون إلا بالعادات و مع ذلك ذكر التفصيل .
فخلاصة القول أنني لازلت أعتقد أن الإجماع المنقول عن ابن كثير لا يتفق مع الصورة المتنازع فيها فأسأل الله أن يهديني و إخواني إلى الحق في هذه المسألة
و العلم عند الله تعالى

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> كلامك رد على العثيمين..الذي قال فيه:(
> ونرى فرقا بين شخص يضع قانونا يخالف الشريعة ليحكم الناس به ، وشخص آخر يحكم في قضية معينة بغير ما أنزل الله ، لأن من وضع قانونا ليسير الناس عليه وهو يعلم مخالفته للشريعة ولكنه أراد أن يكون الناس عليه فهذا كافر كفرا أكبر مخرج من الملة ، ولكن من حكم في مسألة معينة يعلم فيها حكم الله ولكن لهوى في نفسه فهذا ظالم أو فاسق ، وكفره إن وصف بالكفر (( كفر دون كفر )) "
> الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
> لقاءات الباب المفتوح ( 1/ 186) ط دار البصيرة ، اللقاء السادس
> وأما كلام العلوان..فأوضح منه..ويدحض جميع ما قلت
> والقضية أوضح من أن يعترض بما حاولت


وإن يكن 

وكلامك رد على ابن باز والألباني علماً بأن الشيخ ابن عثيمن وافقهما في آخر فتاويه

وأما كلامك عن كلام الشيخ العلوان فالأمر عكس ما قلت تماماً

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المقصود يا أخي أنه أزرى بمن فرّق..وفي كلام العثيمين تفريق..على الأقل هو قول له..
> وأما حيث نفس الأمر..فالتفريق بين الحالتين أمر معلوم شرعا وعقلا
> لأن التكفير بقضية كليّة..كتولي أعداء الله  والحكم بغير ما أنزل مثلا..يختلف عن آحاد القضايا الجزئية التي لا يلزم منها حصول الكفر..
> ولهذا ما أكفرَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاطبا..مع كونه مقررا لما تتابعت عليه نصوص الشريعة بسبب أنه متأول..
> بدليل أنه لم ينكر على عمر رضي الله عنه حكمه الأول..حين قال:إنه نافق وخان الله ورسوله والمؤمنين..
> ولم يستدرك عليه قائلا:لا تقل هذا حتى نرى هل فعل ذلك قصدا للكفر أم لا وتأخير البيان لا يجوز..
> فالناقض عملي ظاهر
> يقول العلامة العلوان حفظه الله تعالى:
> ...


يا أخي لماذا تردد كلاماً قد سبق الرد عليه 

قول ابن عباس (( هي به كفر )) من ألفاظ الكفر الأصغر ببرهانين 

أولهما قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (( اثنتان من أمر الجاهلية همل بهما كفر )) 

الثاني قول ابن عباس نفسه في الرواية الأصح (( وليس كمن كفر بالله وملائكته ورسلته ))

ولا دخل لقضية الولاء والبراء هنا 

ولا يوجد شيء اسمه (( كفر أكبر لتعدد أفراد الكفر الأصغر )) 

والقيود في المسألة أوضحها السلف 

وبإمكاني أن أقول أنك أزريت بابن عثيمين في قوله الثاني وابن باز والألباني

وأرجو أن تقرأ المكتوب أعلاه قبل أن تعلق لكي لا أضطر إلى إعادة الكلام

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> قوله قدّمها عليه..لا يفيد ما ظننته يا أخي
> فإنك إن أمرك رسول الله بشيء..وأمرتك أمك بشيء
> ثم استجبت لأمك..فقد قدمتها على رسول الله
> هذا هو المفهوم من هذا اللفظ في الأصل..
> وهذا معنى قول الله"قل إن كان آباؤكم...أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله"
> فلا علاقة لذلك بانعقاد القلب كما يدعي المدعون
> وبصراحة لم ترد على شيء مما ذكر..
> فنحن على الأصل ولا حجة للمخالف بأي أثر..
> وكلام ابن كثير..نقل عنه الإجماع المذكور كثير من المشايخ جدا..
> ...


قول ابن كثير (( وقدمها عليه )) يشمل جميع أنواع التقديم الفعلي والإعتقادي 

ولو كان مجرد الفعل تقديماً لما كان لذكره التقديم فائدة 

وبهذا يتسق نصه مع نصه في التفسير

ويفيد تفسيرك تكفير من أطاع أمه في معصية الله 

لأنه قدم أمرها على أمر الله 

وكلام ابن كثير عام

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> وإليك أخي الجزائري مزيد توضيح..وبالله العون..وعليه الاتكال
> يقول الإمام ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه:ذم الله عز وجل المدعين الإيمان بالكتب كلها وهم يتركون التحاكم إلى الكتاب والسنة، ويتحاكمون إلى بعض الطواغيت المعظمة من دون الله، كما يصيب ذلك كثيرًا ممن يدعي الإسلام وينتحله في تحاكمهم إلى مقالات الصابئة الفلاسفة أو غيرهم
> الفتاوى 12/339-340
> ويقول أيضا :'فكل من خرج عن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشريعته، فقد أقسم الله بنفسه المقدسة، أنه لا يؤمن حتى يرضى بحكم رسول الله في جميع ما شجر بينهم من أمور الدين، أو الدنيا، وحتى لا يبقى في قلوبهم حرج من حكمه' [الفتاوى 28/471، و35/336،407].
> ويقول ابن حزم :"ومن حكم بحكم التوراة والإنجيل واعتاض عن القرآن بهما فهو مرتد بإجماع العلماء"
> هذا في المحلى..ولا أعرف تحديد مكانه الساعة
> علّق على هذا العلوان قائلا:سبحان الله..هذا الإمام ابن حزم ينقل الإجماع على كفر من يحكم بشرع الله المنسوخ..
> فكيف بمن يحكم بالقوانين الوضعية؟
> وقال الشنقيطي رحمه الله:'الإشراك بالله في حكمه، والإشراك في عبادته كلها بمعنى واحد، لا فرق بينهما البتة، فالذي يتبع نظامًا غير نظام الله، وتشريعًا غير تشريع الله، كالذي يعبد الصنم ويسجد للوثن، لا فرق بينهما البتة بوجه من الوجوه، فهما واحد، وكلاهما مشرك بالله' [ أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 7/162].
> ...


كلام شيخ الإسلام الأول في علماء أهل الكلام فهل هم كفار عندك ؟!!

وكلام ابن حزم فيمن اعتاض بالكتب المحرفة عن القرآن 

ومعنى اعتاض أي جعله عوضاً أو بديلاً فكلامه يعني الحكم بهما على وجه التعبد ودعوى أنهما يجوز الحكم بهما كما هو الحال مع القرآن 

وإلا فإنه يلزمك تكفير الحاكم بغير ما أنزل ولو في مسألة واحدة لأن كلام هؤلاء العلماء عام 

وكلام ابن عبدالبر في الدفع ويعني به الإنكار 

وإلا لو كان معنى الحكم متحققاً في نص ابن عبدالبر للزمك أن تكفر من حكم بغير ما أنزل ولو في مسألة واحدة 

فهو يقول (( من دفع شيئاً ))

وهذه نكرة في سياق شرط فتعم 

ومثل هذا يقال في كلام السعدي وهو رحمه الله يقول بالتفصيل ولا يستثني إلا من نستثنيهم

والعجب ممن يزعم أن المسألة نازلة ثم ينزل نصوص السلف عليها _ وهي نازلة !!!_

والإجماع ينقض بمخالفة  واحد فلا فرض أن ابن كثير أراد بالإجماع ما قلت فإجماعه منقوض بما ذكرناه سابقاً والأخ محمد الأمين

----------


## أبو القاسم

غير صحيح..
كل ما قلته لا يرقى أبدا إلى قوة الأدلة..ومع هذا فلم تتعرض لربع ما ذكرنا

أما قولك..كلام ابن كثير..إلخ..فيحتاج لدليل..ولم يفهم منه العلماء ذلك..ثم إني نقلت عنه نقلا آخر من تفسيره(!)
وأما من يتحاكم لأمه في عامة أمره كله..دون الشرع..فيكفر..لأن  ه بذلك اعتاض عنه بسلوكه وفعله
وكلامك هو عين كلام المرجئة..
والدليل أن أبا طالب..كان يعتقد جازما بصدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
حتى قال:ولقد علمت بأن دين محمد,,من خير أديان البرية دينا
لولا الملامة أو حذار مسبة..لوجدتني سمحا بذاك مبينا..

فلم يمنعه سوى الملامة ورفقة السوء إذن!
ومع هذا فهو كافر..

فقولكم بنفي الكفر عمن يستعيض شرع الله ..بغيره
أولا-لا دليل عليه
ثانيا-معارض بالإجماع
ثالثا-يتأتى به حصول التناقض في نصوص الشريعة..فبمقدور كل أحد أن يرتكب اكفر ثم يحتج بأنه لم يفعل ذلك بقصد..إلخ
رابعا-معارض للسياق التي وردت فيه الآيات..والسياق محكّم


وكلام ابن القيّم أيضا..فيه ذلك..ولكن الوقت لم يدركني لأستجلبه
حين يتحدث عن نفي الإيمان..في قوله تعالى"فلا وربك لا يؤمنون" الآية..فارجع إليه
وفيه نفي الإيمان بالكلية..دون شروطكم العجيبة..
ولا يخفى أن كل ما رددت به..في غاية الوهن..
إذا هو مجرد نفي..يخلو من الدليل..
وكما أشرت من قبل..نحن على الأصل المعلوم بالنص الواضح القطعي..
فالشبهات لا تنهض لمدافعة ذلك بحال كما أسلفت

أما إجماع ابن حزم..فواضح جدا أيضا..
وهو معلوم..لجميع الظاهرية..وينقله عنه العلماء قديما وحديثا

والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل

----------


## إمام الأندلس

يقول الإمام ابن حزم الظاهري :

 عند قوله تعالى: "اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله والمسيحَ.." الآية: (لما كان اليهود والنصارى يحرِّمون ما حرَّم أحبارُهم ورهبانُهم، ويحلون ما أحلوا، كانت هذه ربوبية صحيحة، وعبادة صحيحة، وقد دانوا بها، وسمى الله تعالى هذا العمل اتخاذ أرباب من دون الله عبادة، وهذا هو الشرك بلا خلاف) 
الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل لابن حزم
ومع المحبة والسلام..

----------


## أبو القاسم

أما قولك..قول ابن عباس :هي به كفر..يدل على الكفر الأصغر..
فغلط..
لأن ابن عباس..في موطن سؤال..والآية..قرر  ت أنه كفر..فلما سئل..قال:هي به كفر
والمعنى واضح..أي هي على ظاهرها..إذ معنى السؤال:هل الكفر هنا مقصود؟
ولو قلنا بما ادعيت لكان المستفاد..أن الأصل في ورود الكفر..هو الأصغر..حتى يرد العكس!
وهذا خلاف ما يقوله كل من شم رائحة التوحيد..وعرف كلام الله تعالى
والتكلّف في كلامك يبلغ درجة العسف وذلك عبر محاولة تأويل كلام الأئمة..
فهل الاعتياض إلا جعل الشيء بدلا آخر؟
وطريقتك تذكرني بالشيعة -مع الأسف-في محاولة تأويل كلام الله تعالى في مدح الصحابة

ولو جعلت الرواية الثانية أصحّ..
فلا يفيدك هذا..فأقل الأحوال أنه لا حجة لكم في كلام ابن عبّاس مطلقا..
والله المستعان

----------


## إمام الأندلس

و قال ابن القيم رحمه الله
(أقسم سبحانه بنفسه المقدسة قسماً- يعني بذلك قوله تعالى: (فلا وربك لا يؤمنون..) الآية.- مؤكداً بالنفس قبله على عدم إيمان الخلق حتى يحكموا رسوله في كل ما شجر بينهم من الأصول والفروع، وأحكام الشرع وأحكام المعاد، ولم يثبت لهم الإيمان بمجرد هذا التحكيم حتى ينتفي عنهم الحرج، وهو ضيق الصدر، وتنشرح صدورهم لحكمه كل الانشراح، وتقبله كل القبول، ولم يثبت لهم الإيمان بذلك أيضاً حتى ينضاف إليه مقابلة حكمه بالرضا والتسليم، وعدم المنازعة، وانتفاء المعارضة والاعتراض) التبيان في أقسام القرآن لابن القيم ص270

----------


## إمام الأندلس

و قال العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله
: (وتفرَّد الإله بالطاعة لاختصاصه بنعم الإنشاء والإبقاء والتغذية والإصلاح الديني والدنيوي، فما من خير إلا هو جالبه، وما من ضير إلا هو سالبه، وكذلك لا حكم إلا له) 
قواعد الأحكام للعز بن عبد السلام ج2/ 134-135

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال المفسر بن كثير رحمه الله : (فما حكم به كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، وشهد له بالصحة فهو الحق، وماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال، ولهذا قال تعالى: ".. إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر"، أي ردُّوا الخصومات والجهالات إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله فتحاكموا إليهما فيما شجر بينكم، فدل على أن من لم يتحاكم في محل النزاع إلى الكتاب والسنة ولا يرجع إليهما في ذلك فليس مؤمناً بالله ولا باليوم الآخر)
تفسير ابن كثير ج3/ 209

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال ابن ابي العز الحنفي رحمه الله :"إن اعتقد أن الحكم بما أنزل الله غير واجب، وأنه مخير فيه، أو استهان به مع تيقنه أنه حكم الله، فهذا كفر أكبر"
شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ج2/ 446

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أبو السعود محمد بن محمد العمادي الحنفي المفسَّر المتوفى 982 هـ رحمه الله
قال عند تفسير قوله تعالى: "ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون": (ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله كائناً من كان دون المخاطبين -هم اليهود-خاصة، فإنهم مندرجون فيه اندراجاً أولياً، أي من لم يحكم بذلك مستهيناً منكراً.. فأولئك هم الكافرون لاستهانتهم)
تفسير أبي السعود ج2/ 64

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال القرطبي رحمه الله : (إن حكم بما عنده - أي بما وضعه من تشريعات وقوانين - على أنه من عند الله تعالى فهو تبديل يوجب الكفر)
 الجامع لأحكام القرآن ج6/ 197

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله : (من اعتقد أن غير هدى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أكمل من هديه، أوأن حكم غيره أحسن من حكمه، كالذي يفضل حكم الطواغيت على حكمه، فهو كافر)
مجموعة مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ج1/ 386

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى: "فلا وربك لايؤمنون.." الآية: (فلا يثبت الإيمانُ لعبد حتى يقع منه هذا التحكيم، ولا يجد الحرج في صدره مما قضى عليه، ويسلم لحكم الله وشرعه تسليماً لا يخالطه رد ولا تشوبه مخالفة)
فتح القدير للشوكاني ج1/ 484

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الإمام محمود شكري الألوسي رحمه الله " لاشك في كفر من يستحسن القانون ويفضله على الشرع، ويقول؛ هو أوفق بالحكمة وأصلح للأمة، ويتميز غيظاً ويتقصف غضباً إذا قيل له في أمر أمر الشارع، كما شهدنا ذلك في بعض من خذلهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم... فلا ينبغي التوقف في تكفير من يستحسن ما هو بيِّن المخالفة للشرع منها - أي القوانين - ويقدمه على الأحكام الشرعية منتقصاً لها"
في تفسيره روح المعاني ج28/ 20-21

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال رشيد رضا رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى: "وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله.." الآية: (والآية ناطقة بأن من صدَّ وأعرض عن حكم الله ورسوله عمداً ،ولا سيما بعد دعوته إليه وتذكيره به، فإنه يكون منافقاً لا يُعتد بما يزعمه من الإيمان، وما يدعيه من الإسلام). في تفسير المنار ج5/ 227

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله: (ومن أصرح الأدلة في هذا أن الله جل وعلا في سورة النساء بيَّن أن من يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى غير ما شرعه الله يُتعجب من زعمهم أنهم مؤمنون، وما ذلك إلا أن دعواهم الإيمان مع إرادة التحاكم إلى الطاغوت بالغة من الكذب ما يحصل منه العجب، وذلك في قوله تعالى: "ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت") أضواء البيان للشنقيطي ج4/ 83

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الإمام المفسرالشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله:
 (الرد إلى الكتاب والسنة شرط في الإيمان.. فدل ذلك على أن من لم يرد إليهما مسائل النزاع فليس بمؤمن حقيقة، بل مؤمن بالطاغوت كما جاء في الآية "ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون.." الآية، فإن الإيمان يقتضي الانقياد لشرع الله وتحكيمه في كل أمر من الأمور، فمن زعم أنه مؤمن واختار حكم الطاغوت فهو كاذب في ذلك).
تفسير السعدي ج2/ 90

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر رحمه الله: (القرآن مملوء بأحكام وقواعد جلية، في المسائل المدنية، والتجارية، وأحكام الحرب والسلم، وأحكام القتال، والغنائم، والأسرى، وبنصوص صريحة في الحدود والقصاص، فمن زعم أنه دين عبادة فقط فقد أنكر كل هذا، وأعظم على الله الفرية، وظن أن لشخص كائناً من كان، أولهيئة كائنة من كانت، أن تنسخ ما أوجب الله من طاعته والعمل بأحكامه، وما قال ذلك مسلم ولا يقوله، ومن قاله فقد خرج عن الإسلام جملة ورفضه كله، وإن صلى وصام وزعم أنه مسلم) عمدة التفسير لابن كثير تعليق أحمد محمد شاكر ج2/ 171-172

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله: (الذي نحن فيه اليوم هو هجر لأحكام الله عامة بلا استثناء، وإيثار أحكام غير حكمه في كتابه وسنة نبيه، وتعطيل لكل ما في شريعة الله، بل بلغ الأمر مبلغ الاحتجاج على تفضيل أحكام القانون الموضوع على أحكام الله المنزلة، وادعاء المحتجين لذلك بأن أحكام الشريعة إنما نزلت لزمان غير زماننا، ولعلل وأسباب انقضت، فسقطت الأحكام كلها بانقضائها) عمدة التفسير لابن كثير ج4/ 157
وقال عن تعلق أهل الأهواء بكلام التابعي أبي مِجْلز السدوسي السابق: (اللهم إني أبرأ إليك من الضلالة، وبعد، فإن أهل الريب والفتن ممن تصدروا للكلام في زماننا هذا، قد تلمس المعذرة لأهل السلطان في ترك الحكم بما أنزل الله، وفي القضاء في الدماء، والأعراض، والأموال، بغير شريعة الله التي أنزلها في كتابه، وفي اتخاذهم قانون الكفر شريعة في بلاد الإسلام، فلما وقف على هذين الخبرين اتخذهما رأياً يرى به صواب القضاء في الأموال والأعراض والدماء بغير ما أنزل الله، وأن مخالفة شريعة الله في القضاء العام لا تكفر الراضي بها والعامل بها).

إلى أن قال: (لم يكن سؤالهم -النفر من الإباضية الذين سألوا أبا مٍجْلز رحمه الله-عما احتج به مبتدعة زماننا من القضاء في الأموال والأعراض والدماء بقانون مخالف لشريعة أهل الإسلام، ولا في إصدار قانون ملزم لأهل الإسلام بالاحتكام إلى حكم غير حكم الله في كتابه وعلى لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا الفعل إعراض عن حكم الله ورغبة عن دينه، وإيثار لأحكام أهل الكفر على حكم الله سبحانه وتعالى، وهذا كفر لا يشك أحد من أهل القبلة على اختلافهم في تكفير القائل به والداعي إليه. ولو كان الأمر على ما ظنوا في خبر أبي مِجْلز، أنهم أرادوا مخالفة السلطان في حكم من أحكام الشريعة، فإنه لم يحدث في تاريخ الإسلام أن سنَّ حاكم حكماً وجعله شريعة ملزمة للقضاء بها -إلا بعد سقوط الدولة العثمانية واستعمار الكفار لديار الإسلام وبعد أن تخرج تلاميذ الكفار-هذه واحدة، وأخرى أن الحاكم الذي حكم في قضية بعينها بغير حكم الله فيها، فإنه إما أن يكون حكم بها وهو جاهل، فهذا أمره أمر الجاهل بالشريعة، وإما أن يكون حكم بها هوى ومعصية، فهذا ذنب تناله التوبة وتلحقه المغفرة)
عمدة التفسير لابن كثير لأحمد محمد شاكر ج4/ 156-157

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله  وقد سئل: هل يعتبر الذين يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله كفاراً؟ وإذا قلنا إنهم مسلمون، فماذا نقول عن قوله تعالى: "ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون" الآية؟

قال: (الحكام بغير ما أنزل الله أقسام، تختلف أحكامهم بحسب اعتقادهم وأعمالهم، فمن حكم بغير ما أنزل الله يرى أن ذلك أحسن من شرع الله فهو كافر عند جميع المسلمين، وهكذا من يحكم بالقوانين الوضعية بدلاً من شرع الله ويرى أن ذلك جائز، حتى لو قال: إن تحكيم الشريعة أفضل، فهو كافر، لكونه استحل ما حرَّم الله، أما من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله اتباعاً للهوى، أوللرشوة، أولعداوة بينه وبين المحكوم عليه، أولأسباب أخرى، وهو يعلم أنه عاصٍ لله بذلك، وأن الواجب عليه تحكيم شرع الله، فهذا يعتبر من أهل المعاصي والكبائر، ويعتبر قد أتى كفراً أصغر، وظلماً أصغر، وفسقاً أصغر، كما جاء هذا المعنى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وعن طاوس، وجماعة من السلف، وهو المعروف عند أهل العلم، والله ولي التوفيق)
فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز مجلد 4/ 416 ومجلة الدعوة العدد 963 بتاريخ 5/ 2/ 1409 هـ

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين : (من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله استخفافاً به، أواحتقاراً له، أواعتقاداً أن غيره أصلح منه وأنفع للخلق، فهو كافر كفراً مخرجاً عن الملة، ومن هؤلاء -الكفار- من يضعون للناس تشريعات تخالف التشريعات الإسلامية لتكون منهاجاً يسير الناس عليه، فإنهم لم يضعوا تلك التشريعات المخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية إلا وهم يعتقدون أنها أصلح وأنفع للخلق، إذ من المعلوم بالضرورة العقلية والجبلة الفطرية أن الإنسان لا يعدل عن منهاج إلى منهاج يخالفه إلا وهو يعتقد فضل ما عدل إليه ونقص ما عدل عنه) فتاوى أركان الإسلام للشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين جمع فهد بن ناصر إبراهيم السليمان ص 145-146

----------


## إمام الأندلس

فتوى هيئة كبار العلماء قالوا، وقد سئلوا: من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله، هل هومسلم أم كافر كفراً أكبر؟ بعد ذكر آيات المائدة: (لكن إن استحل ذلك واعتقده جائزاً فهو كافر كفراً اكبر، وظلماً أكبر، وفسقاً أكبر، يخرج من الملة، أما إن فعل ذلك من أجل الرشوة، أومقصد آخر، وهو يعتقد تحريم ذلك، فإنه آثم يعتبر كافراً كفراً أصغر) 
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء جمع وترتيب الشيخ أحمد عبد الرزاق الدويش ج1/ 780

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال سيد قطب رحمه الله : (فما يمكن أن يجتمع الإيمان، وعدم تحكيم شريعة الله، مع الرضى بحكم هذه الشريعة، والذين يزعمون لأنفسهم أولغيرهم أنهم مؤمنون، ثم لا يتحاكمون بشريعة الله في حياتهم، أولايرضون حكمها إذا طبق عليهم.. إنما يدَّعون دعوى كاذبة، وإنما يصطدمون بهذا النص القاطع: "وما أولئك بالمؤمنين") 
في ظلال القرآن ج2/ 894-895

----------


## إمام الأندلس

قال الدكتور صلاح الصاوي : (إن الحالة التي تواجهها مجتمعاتنا المعاصرة هي حالة الإنكار على الإسلام أن تكون له صلة بشؤون الدولة، والحجر عليه ابتداء أن تتدخل شرائعه لتنظيم هذه الجوانب، وتقرير الحق في التشريع المطلق في هذه الأمور للبرلمانات والمجالس التشريعية، وإننا أمام قوم يدينون بالحق في السيادة العليا والتشريع المطلق للمجالس التشريعية، فالحلال ما أحلته، والحرام ما حرَّمته، والواجب ما أوجبته، والنظام ما شرعته..) تحكيم الشريعة والدعاوى العلمانية لصلاح الصاوي ص81

----------


## إمام الأندلس

هل صح عن ابن عباس، مقولة "كفر دون كفر" ؟



[الكاتب: الشيخ حامد بن عبد الله العلي]



نسمع دائما من يحاول أن يلبس على الناس أمر التحاكم لغير شرع الله تعالى، ويقول إنه ليس بكفر مخرج عن الملة، مستدلا بقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: (هو كفر دون كفر)، وقوله: (إنه ليس الكفر الذي تذهبون إليه)، أو كما قال ابن عباس.
السؤال: ما سبب قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه هذه المقولة؟ وهل تتنزل على الحكم بالدساتير الوضعية الحالية في بلدان المسملين؟ وكيف نرد على هذا؟
نسأل الله أن يرزقكم الإخلاص في القول والعمل.

الجواب:

هذا الأثر عن ابن عباس ضعيف الاسناد، لانه رواه هشام بن حجير عن طاووس عن ابن عباس.

وهشام بن حجير: ضعفه الامام أحمد ويحيى بن معين والعقيلي وجماعة.

وقال علي بن المديني: أن يحيى بن سعيد قال عن هشام بن حجير: (خليق أن أدعه)، قال علي بن المديني: (فقلت له ؛ أضرب على حديثه؟)، قال: (نعم).

فهذه الرواية تفرد بها هذا الرجل الضعيف.

ومع ذلك فقد عارضه عبد الله بن طاووس فروى عن أبيه قال: (سئل ابن عباس عن قوله تعالى {ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون}؟).

قال: (هي كفر).
وفي لفظ: (هي به كفر).
وآخر: (كفى به كفره).

رواه عبدالرزاق في تفسيره وابن جرير ووكيع في "أخبار القضاة" وغيرهم، بسند صحيح.

وهذا هو الثابت عن ابن عباس.

وقال ابن كثير: (من ترك الشرع المحكم المنزل على محمد بن عبدالله خاتم الأنبياء وتحاكم إلى غيره من الشرائع المنسوخة كفر، فكيف من تحاكم إلى الياسا وقدمها عليه؟! من فعل هذا كفر بإجماع المسلمين).

والياسا: قوانين كتبها جنكيز خان كان يتحاكم إليها التتر، مع أنهم قد كانوا أيضا يتخذون الأئمة والمؤذنين والقضاة الشرعيين، ويأخذون من شريعة الإسلام بعض الأحكام، ومع ذلك فقد كفرهم العلماء إذ جعلوا لهم قوانين نصبوها طاغوتا يُتحاكم إليه من دون الله تعالى.

فكيف بهؤلاء الذين نصبوا القوانين الوضعية الطاغوتية التي يقدمونها على الشريعة الإسلامية ويخضعون لها أعظم من خضوعهم لشريعة الله تعالى؟! فهم أشد كفرا.


والله أعلم


[25/03/2004]

----------


## إمام الأندلس

شبهة ؛ أن الحكام مكرهون على الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله

وموالاة امريكا
[الكاتب: حامد بن عبد الله العلي]


الشيخ حامد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى ؛
اما بعد ؛
فلقد القى احد الشباب في روعي شبهة تتعلق بحكم من يحكم شرع الطاغوت في هذا العصر بانه في حالة الاكراه والخوف يجوز تحكيم غير شرع الله، بدليل ان النجاشي رغم اسلامه لم يجعل القران مادة للتشريع والحكم في مملكته لاستحالة ان توافقه الحاشية على هذا الامر، فالخوف من فقد الملك كان سببا لاعراضه عن تحكيم الشرع، واستدل ايضا بان يوسف عليه السلام حكم مصر بشرع حكامها الاولين ولم يغير هذه الاحكام !
فهل نستطيع ان الحكام في هذا العصر واقعون تحت الاكراه الامريكي فيتعذر عليهم الحكم بشرع الله، خاصة وان الله قد امرنا بتنفيذ التكاليف الشرعية بقدر استطاعتنا {اتقوا الله ما استطعتم}.
مع الرجاء التفصيل في مسالة الاكراه، ومتى يكون الاكراه حقيقيا بحيث يعذر المكره على ارتكاب محرم او ترك واجب شرعي؟



الجواب :


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.


هذه الشبهة سخيفة جدا، لانه من قال إن النجاشي كان يحكم بغير الشرع، ومعلوم أن النجاشي أظهر الاسلام والموافقة على ما جاء به الرسول وما قاله الصحابة في حضرته، ولم يبال بحاشيته، ولم يكن ينقاد لأحد منهم أصلا، ولكنه كان يعمل بما علمه حكما أمره الله تعالى، ومالم يبلغه فهو معذور فيه, ولم تكن شرائع الدين قد اكتملت، ثم إنه قد مات قبل ان تكتمل، فقد أدى ما وجب عليه من العمل بما يبلغه من الشرع حتى لقي ربه.


فالقول بأنه ترك الحكم بالشريعة وحكم بالطاغوت في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه فضل الملك على ذلك، أو لأنه أكره من قبل حاشيته على هذا الكفر فرضخ لهم أنه كذب وقول قبيح ساقط لايقوله عاقل، سبحانك اللهم هذا بهتان عظيم.


ألا يستحي هذا المفتري من هذا القول الشنيع، ألم يتبين له ما دلت عليه نصوص القرآن والسنة القطعية، أن النجاشي لو ترك الملك لئلا يحكم بالطاغوت، لكن ممن اشترى الاخرة وباع الدنيا، وكان محمودا بذلك عند الله وعند المؤمنين ممتثلا بما أمر الله به كل المؤمنين، وأنه إن فضل الملك مع التحاكم إلى الطاغوت على التحاكم إلى حكم الله تعالى فهو ممن اشتروا الدنيا وباعوا الاخرة، سبحان الله كيف يخفى هذا على مسلم، فما بالهم لايعقلون.


وأما يوسف عليه السلام فحاشاه أن يكون قد حكم بخلاف حكم الله تعالى وقد ذكر الله في قصته أنه قال : ( إن الحكم إلا لله أمر إلا تعبدوا إلا إياه ).


وحاشاه أن يكون قد رضي أن يشارك الملك في التحاكم والحكم إلى الطاغوت، بل لم يقبل منصبه إلا بشرط أن يحكم فيه وفق هدى الله تعالى، وكذلك الرسل لاتسير إلا على هدى الله تعالى، ولاتتبع إلا وحيه.


وكيف يقول هذا المفتري الجاهل أن يوسف حكم بغير ما أنزل الله تعالى واقتحم هذا الكفر المستبين، لانه كان يخاف من الملك، وهو النبي، ابن النبي، ابن النبي، ابن النبي، الكريم بن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم، وإنما كان هو الذي طلب أن يولى خزائن الارض، ولم يكرهه الملك على شيء، وإنما فعل ذلك بأمر الله تعالى ووحيه، ولذلك قال تعالى بعد ذلك ( كذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض )، ومعنى التمكين أنه يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم بما يريد، فلا مكره له على شيء، ومعلوم أن الانبياء لايخالفون الشرع في حكم الإكراه، بل يصبرون على الهدى وإن قتلوا عليه، لانهم قدوة يقتدى بهم والله تعالى عصمهم عن مخالفة وحيه في هذا الباب، لئلا يختلط الحق بالباطل، فمنزلتهم ليست كغيرهم .


بل إن الرخصة في المخالفة في الاكراه إنما هي لهذه الامة، ولهذا في الحديث ( كان من كان قبلكم يؤتى بالمنشار فيفرق بينه ما بين لحمه وعظمه لايرده ذلك عن دينه ) ولهذا قال في الحديث ( رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه ) .


والخلاصة :


أن لايستدل بما ذكر إلا جاهل، ممن في قلبه زيع، فهو يطلب الشبه التي يهوّن بها جريمة حكّام الشرك والجور الذين يبدلون الشرائع مع أنهم قادرون على ترك زعاماتهم التي نصبوا أنفسهم فيها آلهة مع الله تعالى ينازعونه حقه في الحكم والتحاكم إليه، ويشترون آخرتهم بمتاع الدنيا القليل، ولكنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الاخرة والله لايهدي القوم الكافرين كما قال تعالى ( ذلك بانهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الاخرة وأن الله لايهدي القوم الكافرين ).


وكذلك كل من يقترف شركا أكبر مؤثرا متاع الدنيا على الاخرة فهو كافر، وإن لم يستحل ما فعل خلافا للمرجئة الضالة، هذا فضلا عن المرخص في حال الاكراه أن يقول كلمة الكفر تحت التهديد الواقع، وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان لا أن يعيش دهره حاكما بالطاغوت متحاكما عليه فيفسد العباد ويهلك البلاد، ويسلط الكفار على بلاد المسلمين، ويواليهم، ويعينهم على مخططاتهم ويوطىء لهم أرض الاسلام، ويعينهم على قتل المجاهدين، فهذا لا يلتمس له عذر الاكراه إلا من هو مطموس على بصيرته، أو راغب فيما يعطيه السلطان من فتات متاع الدنيا ليسكته ويتخذه شيطانا يمهد له كفره بالافتراء على الشريعية.


عافنا الله وحفظنا من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.. آمين.



والله أعلم



[27-11-2003]

----------


## إمام الأندلس

الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وما الواجب تجاهه؟


[الكاتب: علي بن خضير الخضير]

ما الحكم الشرعي في الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله، فهل هو كحكام الدولة الأموية والعباسية - كفر دون كفر - أم كفرهم كفرا أكبر مخرج من الملة؟ 

وما الذي يجب علينا فعله تجاه هذا الحاكم وبه نعذر أمام الله؟ - وذلك في كلا الحالتين - 


* * *
الجواب:

الحكام الذين يحكمون بغير ما انزل الله، وإنما يحكمون بالقوانين الوضعية أو بالأعراف والتقاليد؛ فهؤلاء كفار مشركون.

قال تعالى: {ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا}، وقال تعالى: {إن الحكم إلا لله}.

وكفرهم؛ كفر اكبر بالإجماع، نقل الإجماع في ذلك ابن كثير وغيره من المعاصرين من أهل السنة.

قال تعالى: {ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون}، وقال تعالى: {ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به}، وقال تعالى: {أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله}. 

وهذا هو الذي يحصل اليوم، فانك ترى المحاكم القانونية تفصل بين الناس، وان كانت في بعض الأماكن تسمى بغير اسمها، فالعبرة بالمعاني والحقائق لا بالأسماء الخداعة. 

أما الحاكم والقاضي؛ إذا حكم في القضية المعينة هوى أو شهوة، وليس عن قانون أو لائحة أو تعميم أو نظام أو عرف وتقليد؛ فهذا كفر دون كفر، لحديث: (القضاة ثلاثة قاضيان في النار)، ثم ذكر القاضي الجاهل والقاضي الذي يحكم هوى - وهذا هو الشاهد - [رواه أهل السنن].

ونقل ابن عبد البر؛ أن مثل هذا من كبائر الذنوب بالإجماع - في "التمهيد" - وهذا هو الذي حصل في الدولة الأموية أو العباسية. 


ما الذي يجب علينا فعله تجاه هذا الحاكم وبه نعذر أمام الله؟

الجواب؛ عدم الذهاب إلى محاكمهم القانونية الطاغوتية، واعتماد ملة إبراهيم، وهي؛ {إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده}.

والعمل بهذه الآيات؛ قال تعالى: {فاصدع بما تؤمر وأعرض عن المشركين}، وقال تعالى: {اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين}، قال تعالى: {قل يا أيها الكافرون * لا أعبد ما تعبدون}.

مع البغض والمعاداة وعدم الموالاة، قال تعالى: {لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم}.

والجهاد مع القدرة وعدم المفسدة بعد الهجرة والتميز، {يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم}، وإلا فالصبر حتى يأتي الله بأمره، مع جهادهم الجهاد غير المسلح؛ {فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به أي القرآن جهادا كبيرا}.

----------


## علي الفضلي

> قال الإمام محمود شكري الألوسي رحمه الله " لاشك في كفر من يستحسن القانون ويفضله على الشرع، ويقول؛ هو أوفق بالحكمة وأصلح للأمة، ويتميز غيظاً ويتقصف غضباً إذا قيل له في أمر أمر الشارع، كما شهدنا ذلك في بعض من خذلهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم... فلا ينبغي التوقف في تكفير من يستحسن ما هو بيِّن المخالفة للشرع منها - أي القوانين - ويقدمه على الأحكام الشرعية منتقصاً لها"
> في تفسيره روح المعاني ج28/ 20-21


صديقنا إمام الأندلس : القوم في واد ، وأنت في واد !! فأقترح عليك أن تذهب لطالب علم يؤصل لك المسألة ، ثم تعال فناقش فيها ، أما أن تشارك هكذا مجازفةً ، فهذا أمر لا تحمد عقباه لا في الدنيا ، ولا في الآخرة - وهو الأخطر - .
إني لك من الناصحين .
وليت مشرفي الإدارة المكرمة : يحجمون مشاركات بعض الأعضاء ، لأنها تشوش المناقشات العلمية ، ولا أقصد إطلاقا مشاركات أبي القاسم ، لأنها مشاركات خالية من التأصيل ، وتملؤها المجازفات.
والله الهادي.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

.هذا رأيك فيّ..فإن كنت كما تقول..فأسأل الله أن يغفر لي
وإن لم أكن كما تقول
فأسأل الله أن يغفر لك

----------


## إمام الأندلس

الإسلام دين كامل لا يتجزَّأ ولا يتبعَّض، فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر فلا يضرَّن إلا نفسه: "يا عبادي، لو أن أولكم وآخركم، وإنسكم وجنكم، كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل منكم ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئاً... الحديث".

لقد حكم الله بكفر من آمن ببعض الكتاب وكفر ببعض من اليهود وغيرهم، والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب، فقال: "أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردُّون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون" البقرة 85
لم ينتقل رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرفيق الأعلى إلا بعد أن أكمل الله على يديه الدين، وأتم علينا النعمة، فتركنا على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها، لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك، وحذرنا من الالتفات إلى غيرها ولو كان موافقاً لشرعنا، مهما كانت منزلة الملتفت إلى غيره.








فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله والرضا به ينقسم إلى قسمين كبيرين، هما:

1) كفر اعتقاد أكبر ناقل عن الملة، وله عدة صور.
2) كفر عمل أصغر، وله صورتان لا ثالث لهما.

الحالات التي يكون فيها الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله كفراً أكبر ناقلاً عن الملة -انظر رسالة تحكيم القوانين للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مصحوبة بشرح الدكتور سفر لها ، ونواقض الإيمان القولية والعملية لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف-
: 

الأولى: أن يضع الحاكم دستوراً علمانياً على غرار دساتير الكفار، نحو الدستور الفرنسي، مستبدلاً الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير، ومستعيضاً به عن حكم الله ورسوله، سواء كانت هذه الاستعاضة كلية أوجزئية.

وهذا اعتقاد ضمني من واضعي الدستور، ومنفذيه من الحكام والقضاة، والراضين به من الرعية، على تفضيله على حكم الله ورسوله أو مساواته له.

الثانية: أن يعتقد أن حكم الله ليس بواجب عليه، وإنما هو بالخيار، إن شاء حكم به وإن شاء حكم بغيره.

الثالثة: أن يعتقد أن حكم الله واجب، ولكن القوانين الوضعية أفضل منه، وأصلح لمشاكل العصر.

الرابعة: أن يعتقد أن القوانين الوضعية المستمدة من الكفار ليست أصلح من حكم الله ولكنها مساوية له.

الخامسة: أن يعتقد أنه يجوز له أن يتحاكم للقوانين الوضعية.

السادسة: أن يتحاكم إلى ما وضعه زعماء العشائر والقبائل، من العادات، والتقاليد، والأعراف، وسوالف الجاهلية، نحو "الياسق" الذي وضعه جنكيز خان لقومه.

السابعة: أن يدع التحاكم لشرع الله خوفاً من الكفار وحرصاً على الكرسي.

الحالات التي يكون فيها الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله كفراً أصغر:

حالتان فقط، هما:

الأولى: أن يجتهد في الوصول إلى حكم الله ولكنه لا يوفق لذلك.

الثانية: أن تحمله شهوته وهواه في قضية معينة، فيحيد عن حكم الله، مع تيقنه أن ما حاد عنه هو حكم الله.

تنبيهات:

1) هذا فيما يتعلق بالحكام، والقضاة، وواضعي الدساتير والقوانين المحادة لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله، أما العامة والجمهور فمن رضي بهذا الحكم وانشرح له صدره فحكمه حكمهم، إذ الرضا بالكفر كفر، قال تعالى: "إنكم إذاً مثلهم"، فمن لم يرض وأنكر ولو بقلبه فلا حرج عليه.

2) على هاتين الحالتين: وهما أن يجتهد في الوصول إلى حكم الله فلا يوفق لذلك وأن تحمله شهوته على مخالفة حكم الله مع إقراره بأنه حكم الله ويجب عليه التحاكم به يُحمَلُ كلامُ ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وطاوس، وعطاء، وأبي مِجْلَز رحمهم الله.

قال ابن عباس: "ليس بالكفر الذي يذهبون إليه".

وقال عطاء: "كفرٌ دون كفر، وظلمٌ دون ظلم، وفسقٌ دون فسق".

وقال أبو مِجْلز: "إنهم يعملون بما يعملون، ويعلمون أنه ذنب".

أما أن يحمل كلام هؤلاء الأئمة على الصور السبعة الأوَل ففي ذلك تعدٍّ وتجنٍّ.

3) إنزال مثل هذه النصوص على حال حكام المسلمين اليوم فيه اعتداء كبير وعدم إنصاف، لأن جل البلاد الإسلامية اليوم تحكم بدساتير وقوانين علمانية من وضع البشر قامت على أنقاض الإسلام، بينما كان المسلمون إلى سقوط الدولة العثمانية لا يعرفون لحكم الله ورسوله بديلاً، ولم يكن لهم دستور ولا قانون مخالف لشرع الله، والذي كان يحدث من مخالفات يرجع إما إلى خطأ المجتهدين أوميل عن الحق لشهوة وهوى، فأين هذا مما نحن عليه الآن؟

4) دعوى أن الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله لا يكفر كفراً أكبر إلا إذا اعتقد ذلك بقلبه، هذه عقيدة المرجئة الكرامية الذين يقولون: الإيمان مجرد تلفظ باللسان، أوالمرجئة الجهمية الذين حصروا الإيمان في معرفة القلب؛ فعلى شرعهم هذا فإن إبليس وفرعون من أهل الإيمان، تعالى الله أن يكون إبليس وفرعون من أوليائه، أما أهل الحق والعدل، أهل السنة، فيحكمون على الناس بما ظهر منهم ويدعون سرائرهم إلى الله، إذ الكفر الأكبر ليس قاصراً على الاعتقاد فقط.

5) لا يغني عمن ردَّ حكم الله ورضي بحكم الطاغوت صلاة ولا صيام ولا غيرهما.

الأدلة على ذلك:

الأدلة على كفر من رفض حكم الله ورضي بحكم الطواغيت من الكتاب كثيرة جداً، نشير إلى طرف منها.

قوله تعالى: "فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضيتَ ويسلموا تسليماً" . 

وقوله عن المنافقين: "ويقولن آمنا بالله وبالرسول وأطعنا ثم يتولى فريق منهم من بعد ذلك وما أولئك بالمؤمنين وإذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم إذا فريق منهم معرضون وإن يكن لهم الحق يأتوا إليه مذعنين" 

وقال مادحاً المؤمنين: "إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا سمعنا وأطعنا وأولئك هم المفلحون" 

وقوله في سورة المائدة: "ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون.."  إلى آخر الآيات. 

وقوله: "فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى" 

وقوله: "ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم ضلالاً بعيداً"

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> غير صحيح..
> كل ما قلته لا يرقى أبدا إلى قوة الأدلة..ومع هذا فلم تتعرض لربع ما ذكرنا
> أما قولك..كلام ابن كثير..إلخ..فيحتاج لدليل..ولم يفهم منه العلماء ذلك..ثم إني نقلت عنه نقلا آخر من تفسيره(!)
> وأما من يتحاكم لأمه في عامة أمره كله..دون الشرع..فيكفر..لأن  ه بذلك اعتاض عنه بسلوكه وفعله
> وكلامك هو عين كلام المرجئة..
> والدليل أن أبا طالب..كان يعتقد جازما بصدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> حتى قال:ولقد علمت بأن دين محمد,,من خير أديان البرية دينا
> لولا الملامة أو حذار مسبة..لوجدتني سمحا بذاك مبينا..
> فلم يمنعه سوى الملامة ورفقة السوء إذن!
> ...


هذا كلام انشائي لا طائل تحته 

فإني قد أثبت أن جماعة من المعاصرين ذهبوا إلى عدم كفر من يحكم بالتشريع العام إن لم يستحل أو يجحد 

وهؤلاء قطعاً لا يعترفون بإجماع على خلاف قولهم 

فإذا احتججت علي بفلان وفلان 

فأنا أيضاً يمكنني الإحتجاج بفلان وفلان 

ثم ما هو جوابك على إلزاماتي

ومثل هذا يقال في كلام ابن حزم الذي هو عام وأنت لا تريد الأخذ بعمومه ومع ذلك تحتج ولو عممته على فهمك لما صح لك أن تدعي الإجماع مع مخالفة ابن عباس وطاوس وعطاء وغيرهم كثير فقول ابن حزم (( فمن حكم بحكم التوراة والإنجيل )) 

يعم الحاكم في مسألة أو اثنين أو عشرة أو أكثر 

وأما كلام الأخ حامد العلي الذي نقله الأخ الذي نفسه إمام الأندلس 

فأما ما يتعلق بأثر ابن عباس فقد تقدم الجواب عليه 

وياليت شعري 

كيف يصحح أثر ابن عباس في أخبار القضاة وفي سنده الحسن بن يحيى وهو صدوق ومثل هذا يقال في تفسير عبدالرزاق فهو راويه عنه 

وأما سؤاله عمن قال أن النجاشي حكم بغير ما أنزل الله لعجزه عن ذلك فهو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ( وكذلك النجاشي هو وإن كان ملك النصارى فلم يطعه قومه في الدخول في الإسلام بل إنما دخل معه نفر منهم ولهذا لما مات لم يكن هناك من يصلي عليه فصلى عليه النبي  بالمدينة خرج بالمسلمين إلى المصلى فصفهم صفوفا وصلى عليه وأخبرهم بموته يوم مات وقال إن أخا لكم صالحا من أهل الحبشة مات وكثير من شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها لم يكن دخل فيها لعجزه عن ذلك فلم يهاجر ولم يجاهد ولا حج البيت بل قد روى أنه لم يكن يصلي الصلوات الخمس ولا يصوم شهر رمضان ولا يؤدي الزكاة الشرعية لأن ذلك كان يظهر عند قومه فينكرونه عليه وهو لا يمكنه مخالفتهم ونحن نعلم قطعا أنه لم يكن يمكنه أن يحكم بينهم بحكم القرآن )) منهاج السنة النبوية ( 5 / 112 113 )


وجعل الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ممالأةً للكفار كفراً أكبراً 

يخالف تقييد السلف 

وما دامت العلة هي ممالأة الكفار 

فهل يكفر إذا فعل ذلك في قضية واحدة أكثر 

فإن قيل قضية واحدة 

قلنا هذا مخالف لتقييد السلف ولتقييد علمة العلماء الذين تحتجون بكلامهم 

وإن قيل في التشريع العام 

قلنا إذن العلة هي التشريع العام لا ممالأة الكفار وبهذا نرجع إلى أصل المسألة 

إذ لا يوجد في مسائل الأسماء والأحكام شيء اسمه (( كفر لسببين مجتمعين إذا افترقا لم يكن أحدهما كفراً ))

والإحتجاج ببعض الكلمات لأهل العلم الذين خالفهم مثلهم لا شيء 

والحجة في مذهب السلف لا قول فلان وفلان

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وهنا نصوص بعض العلماء 

سئل عبد العزيز بن يحيى الكناني عن هذه الآيات فقال : إنها تقع على جميع ما أنزل الله لا على بعضه فكل من لم يحكم بجميع ما أنزل الله فهو كافر ظالم فاسق فأما من حكم بما أنزل الله من التوحيد وترك الشرك ثم لم يحكم [ بجميع ] ما أنزل الله من الشرائع لم يستوجب حكم هذه الآيات " تفسير البغوي ( 1 / 60 ) مدارج السالكين ( 1 / 336 ) 

هذا نص في مسألتنا


قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : ( ( ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون ) لأنهم جحدوا حكم الله قصدا منهم وعنادا وعمدا وقال هاهنا ( فأولئك هم الظالمون ) لأنهم لم ينصفوا المظلوم من الظالم في الأمر الذي أمر الله بالعدل والتسوية بين الجميع فيه فخالفوا وظلموا وتعدوا على بعضهم بعض ) تفسير ابن كثير ( 2 / 86 ) 

قلت انظر كيف جعل العلة الجحود ومثله الإستحلال 

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : ( وفصل الخطاب أن من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله جاحدا له وهو يعلم أن الله أنزله كما فعلت اليهود فهو كافر ومن لم يحكم به ميلا إلى الهوى من غير جحود فهو ظالم وفاسق ) زاد المسير ( 2 / 366 ) 

قلت انظر كيف جعل الحكم بالهوى ليس كفراً مطلقاً على خلاف تقييدات بعض المعاصرين الذين يدعون عليها الإجماع 


وقال الشيخ السعدي في تفسيره ((  ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله } من الحق المبين، وحكم بالباطل الذي يعلمه، لغرض من أغراضه الفاسدة { فأولئك هم الكافرون } فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من أعمال أهل الكفر، وقد يكون كفرا ينقل عن الملة، وذلك إذا اعتقد حله وجوازه. وقد يكون كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، ومن أعمال الكفر قد استحق من فعله العذاب الشديد ))

أعاذنا الله من الإجتزاء من نصوص العلماء

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

ومن العجائب إدخال مسألة أبو طالب في الموضوع فأبو طالب ترك الإقرار بالتوحيد (مع كون الأبيات المذكورة في صحتها نظر عنه )

وهذا كفر أكبر إجماعاً 

فأين هو من مسألتنا ؟

وإلا فقتال المسلم للمسلم كفر عملي أصغر 

وقد يفعله المرء حميةً وطلباً للفخر 

فهل يخرج من الملة بهذا ؟!

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

يقول الأخ الذي جعل من نفسه إماماً للأندلس ((  على هاتين الحالتين: وهما أن يجتهد في الوصول إلى حكم الله فلا يوفق لذلك وأن تحمله شهوته على مخالفة حكم الله مع إقراره بأنه حكم الله ويجب عليه التحاكم به يُحمَلُ كلامُ ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، وطاوس، وعطاء، وأبي مِجْلَز رحمهم الله ))

قلت كيف يجتهد في الوصول إلى الحكم وهو أصلاً صاحب هوى في هذا الكلام حشو 

وإذا كان الأمر كما تقول فما الفرق بين المسألة وأكثر والسلف لم يفرقوا وابن عباس في بعض نصوصه صرح بكفر الجاحد والمكذب واستحلال الذنب كفرٌ لإجماعاً

ويقول (( دعوى أن الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله لا يكفر كفراً أكبر إلا إذا اعتقد ذلك بقلبه، هذه عقيدة المرجئة الكرامية الذين يقولون: الإيمان مجرد تلفظ باللسان، أوالمرجئة الجهمية الذين حصروا الإيمان في معرفة القلب؛ فعلى شرعهم هذا فإن إبليس وفرعون من أهل الإيمان، تعالى الله أن يكون إبليس وفرعون من أوليائه، أما أهل الحق والعدل، أهل السنة، فيحكمون على الناس بما ظهر منهم ويدعون سرائرهم إلى الله، إذ الكفر الأكبر ليس قاصراً على الاعتقاد فقط))

هذا فيه تخليط فالكرامية يقولون بأن الإيمان يكون باللسان فقط 

هذا من جهة 

ومن جهة أخرى قول أهل السنة بأن الكفر العملي كفران أكبر وأصغر 

لا يتناول جميع الأعمال فهناك أعمال لا يكفر فاعلها حتى يستحلها أو يجحد تحريمها مثل القتل وشرب الخمر والزنا 

ونحن ألحقنا الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله بها بنصوص السلف التيب لم تسنثنِ إلا الجاحد أو المكذب أو المستحل ( والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله على أنه حكم الله استحلال )

فلا يحق لك أن تتهمنا بالإرجاء ونحن نخالفهم في أصولهم وفروعهم 

وينبغي على طالب العلم أن يزن ما يقول قبل أن يتكلم به 

وأن يحذر من اتهام الناس بما ليس فيهم 

(( إن الذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثماً عظيماً ))

----------


## أبو القاسم

لقد ذكرت رأيك..وذكرنا رأينا..
والحق واضح لكل ذي عينين..
ومحاولة جعل كلام ابن كثير في صالحك غير مستطاع
لأن القضية عندك :أن الكافر هو من يجحد..في حين أن كلام الله يخالف ذلك بما بيناه من أدلة دامغة
وحيث إن الكلام خرج عن النقاش العلمي,..وأصبح مجرد معاندة..
فإني أعلن التوقف عن جدالك في هذه القضية الواضحة

فنقلك لكلامه خاصة عسف ظاهر سيحاسبك الله عليه لأنه غشّ..
وليس فيه أي رائحة دليل لك بتاتا
ولم يفهموا ما تكلّفته من فهم غريب عجيب لأقوال العلماء..
حتى ما نقلته من كلام ابن الجوزي وغيره..ليس في صالحك 
بل هو تأكيد على ما نقوله..إذ لا وجود لمن يحكم بشريعة كاملة غير شريعة الله..ثم يكون هذا مجرد هوى معصية!
بل هذا تبديل لشرع الله
وقد قال ابن تيمية:من بدل شرع الله وحكم بغيره فهو كافر بإجماع المسلمين
وقال الرب عز وجل"أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين مالم يأذن به الله"!
وقال"إن الحكم إلا الله"
وقال"ولايشرك في حكمه أحدا"
فهذا كله لا علاقة له بالاعتقاد..وكلام الله في غاية البيان والوضوح
وكلام ابن الجوزي في القضايا الجزئية..
وكلامنا في من يحمل الناس على قانون عام..ليس هو شريعة الرب عز وجل..

وكلام السعدي واضح جدا أيضا..يخالف ما ادعيته
ونقلك عنه يخلو من أي حجة لك
وكلام ابن حزم ونقله الإجماع
وسياق الآيات..

وحسبي أن كبار محققي العقيدة ..كالبرّاك والحوالي  ومحمد بن إبراهيم وغيرهم..يقولون بما أقوله لك..
ونعجب لاستماتتكم في الدفاع عن هؤلاء
في حين تسبون المجاهدين!

يقول العلامة السوداني الأمين الحاج
من الشبه الداحضة الباطلة زعم البعض أن الحاكم الذي نبذ كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وراءه ظهرياً، وحكَّم القوانين الوضعية لا يكفر إلا إذا استحل ذلك بقلبه، حيث علقوا كفر من هذه صفته بمستحيل، لأن السرائر والقلوب لا يعلم ما فيها إلا علام الغيوب، وهذه الشبهة تناقض قاعدة من قواعد مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، وهي أن نحكم على الناس بما ظهر منهم، وندع علم سرائرهم لخالقهم.

ولهذا أنكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه قتله ذلك الرجل بعد أن شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، عندما قال له: إنما قالها ليدفع عن نفسه القتل؛ قال له: "هل شققت قلبه؟"، إذ كان يجب عليه أن يحكم عليه بما ظهر منه، ولو كان قالها نفاقاً.

ولذات السبب حكم الله على فرعون وملئه بالكفر لما قاموا وحكموا به من الأعمال الكفرية، مع قوله سبحانه وتعالى: "وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ"5  ، فبينت هذه الآية استيقانهم داخلياً بما جاء به موسى، ولكن لما جحدوا في الظاهر بلسان الحال والمقال، كما يجحد البعض الحكم بشرع الله بلسان الحال الذي لا يقل دلالة عن لسان المقال، ومعلوم أن هذه الأمة فيها الزنادقة والمنافقون الذين يظهرون ما لا يبطنون، ويقولون ما لا يعتقدون.

نقول لهؤلاء: ماذا تقولون في رجل وضع المصحف على الأرض – لا قدر الله – وداسه برجله، وعندما سألناه قال: أنا أجل كتاب الله؛ وكان عاقلاً، بالغاً، مختاراً غير مكره، هل يرفع عنه ذلك الكفر وإقامة الحد؟!

وفي رجل يطوف بقبر، ويدعو ويستغيث بصاحب هذا القبر، وعندما سئل قال: أعلم أن الله هو قاضي الحاجات، ولكن هذه وسيلتي إليه، ولا أزال أفعل ذلك ولا أتركه أبداً؛ هل زعمه هذا يرفع عنه الكفر والشرك؟

مما يدل على أن هذه الشبه من تأثير الفكر الإرجائي، وأنها لا علاقة لها البتة بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، أنه لم يشترط ذلك أحد من أهل السنة المقتدى بهم، من أمثال6 العلماء الأجلاء نحو ابن حزم، وابن تيمية، وابن القيم، وابن كثير، وابن الوزير، والألوسي، والشوكاني، والسعدي، ومحمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، وأحمد ومحمود محمد شاكر، والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي، .."إلخ

وقد حكم ابن تيمية على التتار بالكفر وجعل مناط ذلك أنهم يحكمون بالياسق..الذي لا يخلو من شرائع إسلامية مخلوطة بغيرها

ومن حكمة الله حتى يقطع هذا التأويل الذي زعمته
أنه جعل وصف الفسق والظلم..في ناس معلوم بالإجماع كفرهم..وهم اليهود والنصارى
أفيكون الوصف بالكفر في نفس السياق كفرا أصغر؟!


والله المستعان

----------


## خالد العامري

> (( إن الذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثماً عظيماً ))


فلتصحح الآية ، غفر الله لكم .
{ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا } (الأحزاب:58) .
وليسمح لي الأخوة الأحبة بهذا التنبيه :
كأنكم _ غفر الله لكم _ لا تقرأون لبعضكم (!) أو يقرأ أحدكم للآخر وقد وخَتَمَ على بصره وقلبه لأنه يعلم مسبقاً رأي محاوره ، فلسان حاله يقول لا أهدر وقتي لقراءة ما سوّده فلان فأنا أعلم رأيه مسبقاً ؛ فيستعجل الرد . 
أقول هذا لأني لا (أكاد) أرى سوى التسرع في رمي المحاوِرِ بالتهم ، والهمز واللمز .
أنا أعلم أن رأيي قد يجلب لي العداوة والبغضاء ، ولكن الحوار بهذه الطريقة  _ غفر الله لنا ولكم _ لا طائل منه سوى المشاحنة وسوء الظن واجترار ذلك في مواضيع لاحقة ، هذا جربناه (!)
معذرةً أيها الأخوة الأحباب.

----------


## أبو القاسم

وتأمل كلام العثيمين في توضيح الأمر..
"فإنهم لم يضعوا تلك التشريعات المخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية إلا وهم يعتقدون أنها أصلح وأنفع للخلق، إذ من المعلوم بالضرورة العقلية، والجبلة الفطرية أن الإنسان لا يعدل عن منهاج إلى منهاج يخالفه إلا وهو يعتقد فضل ما عدل إليه ونقص ما عدل عنه."

هذا هو التحقيق الحق..
الذي ينسجم مع اعتقاد أهل السنة..
فعلى منهجك..تارك جنس الأعمال لا يكفر ألبتة..كما تقول المرجئة..لأنه غير مستحل ولا معتقد..وإنما هوى وتكاسل!
وهذا من أمحل المحال..
والله المستعان

----------


## علي الفضلي

> فعلى منهجك..تارك جنس الأعمال لا يكفر ألبتة..كما تقول المرجئة..لأنه غير مستحل ولا معتقد..وإنما هوى وتكاسل!
> وهذا من أمحل المحال..
> والله المستعان


في " مصباح الظلام في الرد على منتقصي شيخ الإسلام " للشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ  ، قال – رحمه الله تعالى - : 
[ والخلاف في أعمال الجوارح ، هل يكفر أو لا يكفر ، واقع بين أهل السنة ].
قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي – رحمه الله تعالى – في رسالته " ذكر حال الموحدين في النار " :
[ ... والمراد بقوله " لم يعملوا خيرا قط " من أعمال الجوارح ، و إن كان أصل التوحيد معهم ، ولهذا جاء في حديث الذي أمر أهله أن يحرقوه بعد موته بالنار ، إنه لم يعمل خيرا قط غير التوحيد ، خرجه الإمام أحمد من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا ، ومن حديث ابن مسعود موقوفا...].
فتوى مهمة للجنة الدائمة للإفتاء برقم (1727) – وعزا إلى فتوى (6899) ونصها:
السؤال :
يقول رجل : لا إله إلا الله  ، محمد رسول الله ، ( ولا يقوم بالأركان الأربعة) : الصلاة والزكاة والصيام ، والحج ، ولا يقوم بالأعمال الأخرى المطلوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية ، هل يستحق هذا الرجل شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة بحيث لا يدخل النار – ولو لوقت محدود- ؟
الجواب :
[ من قال : لا إله إلا الله ، محمد رسول الله ، وترك الصلاة ، والزكاة والحج (جاحدا) لوجوب هذه الأركان الأربعة ، أو لواحد منها – بعد البلاغ – فهو مرتد عن الإسلام يستتاب ، فإن تاب قبلت توبته ، وكان أهلا للشفاعة يوم القيامة – إن مات على الإيمان- .
وإن أصر على إنكاره ، قتله ولي الأمر ، لكفره وردته ، ولا حظ له في شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا غيره يوم القيامة .
وإن ترك الصلاة وحدها كسلا وفتورا ، فهو كافر كفرا يخرج به من ملة الإسلام (في أصح قولي العلماء) ، فكيف إذا جمع إلى تركها ترك الزكاة ، والصيام ، وحج بيت الله الحرام؟!!
وعلى هذا لا يكون أهلا لشفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا غيره – إن مات على ذلك- .
ومن قال من العلماء : إنه كافر كفرا عمليا لا يخرجه عن حظيرة الإسلام (بتركه لهذه الأركان) يرى أنه أهل للشفاعة فيه ، وإن كان مرتكبا لما هو من الكبائر – إن مات مؤمنا]. 

فتوى مهمة للعلامة ابن باز- رحمه الله تعالى – من " حوار حول مسائل التكفير":
السؤال : 
هل العلماء الذين قالوا بعدم كفر من ترك أعمال الجوارح مع تلفظه بالشهادتين ، ووجود أصل الإيمان القلبي ، هل هم من المرجئة؟
الجواب:
[ لا . هذا من أهل السنة والجماعة.
من قال بعدم كفر تارك الصيام ، أو الزكاة ، أو الحج ، هذا ليس بكافر ، لكن أتى كبيرة عظيمة ، وهو كافر عند بعض العلماء ، ولكن الصواب لا يكفر كفرا أكبر ، أما تارك الصلاة فالأرجح أنه كفر أكبر إذا تعمد تركها ، وأما إذا ترك الزكاة والصيام والحج ، فهذا كفر دون كفر ، معصية كبيرة من الكبائر ، والدليل على هذا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لمن منع الزكاة : يؤتى يوم القيامة ويعذب بماله . كما دل عليه القرآن { يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم ، فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم ، هذا ماكنزتم لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون}.
أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يعذب بماله ، بإبله وبقره وغنمه وذهبه وفضته ، ثم يرى سبيله بعد هذا إلى الجنة أو إلى النار ؛ دل على توعده ، قد يدخل النار ، وقد يكتفي بعذاب البرزخ ، ولا يدخل النار ، وقد يكون إلى الجنة بعد العذاب الذي في البرزخ].
السؤال :
شيخنا بالنسبة للإجابة على السؤال الأول  فهم البعض من كلامك أن الإنسان إذا نطق بالشهادتين ، ولم يعمل فإنه ناقص الإيمان ، هل هذا الفهم صحيح؟
الجواب:
[ نعم.
فمن وحد الله وأخلص له العبادة ، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكنه ما أدى الزكاة ، أو صام رمضان ، أو ما حج مع الاستطاعة يكون عاصيا أتى كبيرة عظيمة ، ويتوعد بالنار ، لكن لا يكفر على الصحيح ، أما من ترك الصلاة عمدا  فإنه يكفر على الصحيح ]. 
من رسالة " حوار حول مسائل التكفير " مع العلامة الشيخ ابن باز.

----------


## فوزي زماري

بارك الله فيك أخي علي.
ليت الإخوة يتعاملون مع المخالف مثل تعامل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه معهم.
صار المخالف في هذا مرجئا وصار الولاء والبراء على مسألة كفر تارك جنس العمل.

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

بارك الله فيكم 

التبديل الذي عناه شيخ الإسلام هو الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله على أنه حكم الله 

وقد نقلت سابقاً نصاً عن ابن العربي في بيان معنى التبديل فراجعه 

قال رحمه الله تعالى :(والإنسان متى حلل الحرام – المجمع عليه – أو حرم الحلال – المجمع عليه – أو بدل الشرع – المجمع عليه – كان كافراً مرتداً باتفاق الفقهاء)مجموع الفتاوى 3/267 في كلام شيخ الإسلام هذا فهمة أن من بدل الشرع أرتد عن الاسلام (عفانا الله من ذلك و نسأله تعالى حسن الخاتمة)
سواء نسب ذلك الى الشرع أو لم ينسبه(وذلك بمجرد التبديل) وبعد ما قرأت الصفحة التي تلت هذه حصل لي الاشكال حيث قال شيخ الإسلام في مجوع الفتاوى (3/267) :(ولفظ الشرع يقال في عرف الناس على ثلاثة معان:
الشرع المنزل :وهو ما جاء به الرسول ،وهذا يجب اتباعه،ومن خالفه وجبت عقوبته.
والثاني:الشرع المؤول:وهو أراء العلماء المجتهدين فيها كمذهب مالك ونحوه.فهذا يسوغ اتباعه،و لايجب،ولا يحرم، وليس لأحد أن يلزم عموم الناس به ،و لا يمنع عموم الناس منه.
والثالث:الشرع المبدل:وهو الكذب على الله ورسوله،أو على الناس بشهادات الزور،ونحوها،وا  لظلم البين،فمن قال:ان هذا من شرع الله فقد كفر بلا نزاع.كمن قال:ان الدم ،والميتة حلال -ولو قال:هذا مذهبي و نحو ذلك........الخ))

فبهذا يتبين مقصود شيخ الإسلام 

وإلا لو كان التبديل مجرد الحكم لكان الحاكم بغير ما أنزل في مسألة مثل الحاكم في عشرة فكلام شيخ الإسلام عام 

ومناط التكفير هو التبديل لا كم هذا التبديل 

وكلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين بلازم الفعل غير اللازم وقد تراجع أن هذا الإلزام في نصه الذي تقدم نقله ووجد لازماً لا يقتضي الكفر 

ونص ابن حزم تقدم الكلام عليه 

وأما إلزامك لي بعدم تكفير تارك جنس العمل 

فهذا إلزام ضعيفٌ جداً 

وذلك أن المسألة غير المسألة فالحاكم بغير الله لا يلزم أن يكون تاركاً لجنس العمل بل قد يكون صائماً مصلياً حاجاً معتمراً متصدقاً 

وأنا أذهب كفر تارك الصلاة فكيف تلزمني بعدم تكفير تارك جنس العمل للإجماع المنقول الصحابة ولا مثيل في مسألتنا 

وقد كان الشيخ ابن باز يكفر تارك الصلاة ولا يذهب إلى التفصيل الذي أنصره في مسألتنا الذي نتباحث فيها 

وأما الأخ العامري 

فأقول بعض النقولات للأخوة لا ترتقي لكونها شبهات فلا أقف عندها كثيراً

----------


## أبو القاسم

لا أرى في كلام الأخ الفضلي إلا حجة عليه..
ويظهر أنه لم يفهم كلام ابن رجب..فقوله "أصل التوحيد معهم"..ينقض ما يحاوله
أما الفتوى..فعن تارك الأركان الأربعة..وهذا مغاير لترك جنس الأعمال..لو كنتم تعقلون!
فشتان بين من لايكفر تارك الصلاة..مثلا لأجل دليه معه..وبين من لايكفره بحجة أن تارك جنس الأعمال لا يكفر..فهذا هو المرجيء
أما كلام شيخ الإسلام..فلم ننقل جميع كلامه ..ولكنّ حادثة التتر تظهر موقفه بجلاء..كما بين غير واحد من أهل العلم..

أما تراجع العثيمين..فهذا لايلزم..وليس دليلا يرقى لمقارعة الحجج الدامغات

والعجب من دعوى الانتساب لشيخ الإسلام..وسيرته تبين أنه يخالف أفكاركم جملة وتفصيلا..
من الجهاد والصدع بالحق والإنكار على الظلمة..وأنتم على خلاف هذا المنهج..مع الأسف
ولهذا قال ابن باز يصف سفر الحوالي:ابن تيمية عصره..

ويبقى الإجماع ماثلا ودلالة الكتاب ظاهرة لا ناقض لها إلا عند المتمحكين والمرجئة..

والأخ الخليفي إنما تشارك لإفساد المواضيع كما تسببت بإغلاق موضوعي عن السياسة..ويظهر الكبر والعنجهية في أسلوبك الإرجائي
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

ونحن سننقل في قابل الأيام..إن شاء الله من كلام أئمة السلف أن تارك جنس الأعمال الظاهرة كافر باتفاق..ككلام عبد الرحمان بن مهدي وإسحاق وغيرهما
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو القاسم

وهذا الرد على الأخ الفضلي..الذي أسأل لي وله الهداية..
أما الأخ الخليفي..فأصبح الكلام مكرورا..والحق واضح..وأكتفي بهذا النقل:-



> قال الإمام ابن تيمية:إذا تعرف الكفر بالألف واللام فالمراد به الأكبر..


وأما الزعم بأن الردود ضعيفة..فهذا مجرد زعم..وللناس عيون..تبصر وقلوب تعقل..وإليها الحكم
وهذه القضية من الوضوح بمكان بحيث أمكنني أن أباهل عليها
وبالمناسبة نقلك عن ابن تيمية لم يزد الأمر إلا وضوحا عندي..لأنه لايوجد على وجه الأرض من يرتكب أمرا إلا وهو يسوغه..لكنكم لا تفهمون كلامه..
فمن يحمل الناس على حاكمية عامة..فهذا تشريع دون الله..سواء قال استحللت أو لم يقل
بدليل أن المخالف أو المعترض..يعاقب ويحارب ..ويسجن!
وكلامك لو أنصفت لا يثبت أمام ما أسلفت..لأن الله تعالى في آيات كثيرة جدا..قرن بين الشرك والتحاكم لغيره
وسمى من يحكم كافرا ولم يقل من يستحل..هكذا ولم يقيدها بما تدندنون عليه..وكلام محكم جزل دقيق..في أعلى درجات الفصاحة
وأكرر يؤكد كل ما سبق ويزيده جلاء..السياق نفسه


أما الأخ الفضلي ..
فأقول مستعينا بالله وحده
قال الإمام الحجة الكبير الثقة الثبت سفيان بن عيينة:المرجئة سموا ترك الفرائض ذنبا بمنزلة ركوب المحارم وليسوا سواء لن ركوب المحارم من غير استلال معصية وترك الفرائض من غير جهل ولا عذر :كفر 

وقال إسحاق بن راهويه:غلت المرجئة حتى صار قولهم :إن قوما يقولون من ترك الصلوات والصوم والزكاة والحج لا نكفره ونرجع أمره إلى الله فقال:هؤلاء الذين لاشك فيهم..يعني هؤلاء هم المرجئة

وقال الحميدي شيخ البخاري الإمام الكبير المعروف الذي افتتح البخاري كتابه بحديثه:
قال:أخبرت أن قوما يقولون إن من أقر بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج ولم يفعل من ذلك شيئا حتى يموت أو يصلي مسند ظهره إلى القبلة فهو مؤمن مالم يكن جاحدا قال:هذا الكفر بالله الصراح وخلاف كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله وفعل المسلمين

أكتفي بهذا الساعة..
ليعلم أن قولي إرجاء ليس مجرد تجنّ..كما يظنه أصحاب الإرجاء والهوى

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

[CENTER]بارك الله في الشيخ " أبو القاسم 
فقد أقام الحجة..بنقل أقوال الأئمة..
ولكن للأسف الأخويين الفضلي والخليفي..
يحاولوا .. تأويل كلام الأئمة بتعسف وتعنت.. الأمام فلان يقصد كذا والأخر
يقصد كذا..
والأخ أبو القاسم.. يأتي بالأدلة والبراهين والنقول عن الأئمة
ولكن للاسف أرى والله أعلم أنكم مكابرين أو معاندين ..
فلا داعي لكثرة الجدال العقيم الذي لايسمن ولايغني من جوع.[/CENTER]

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

مسألة تارك جنس العمل ليست هي الموضوع الأساس 

لذا يرجى عدم الخروج عن موضوع الحوار ( ولكني سأخرج ما دام البغض خرجوا لإيضاح الحق )

ويرجى التزام الأدب (ظاهراً وباطناً )

فوصفي بأني أتدخل لإفساد المواضيع ليس من الأدب في شيء 

وأنا إنما أحاورك بكل أدب واحترام وأطرح رأياً غير رأيك 

وأنت الذي تتحدث عن ضيق الصدر بالمخالف !! وتعيبه على أقوام 

الإجماع الذي تزعمه ليس ثابتاً لما قدمناه من نصوص العلماء والأئمة وكل نصٍ احتججت يلزمك أن تعممه _ وانت لا تفعل _ وإلا تناقضت 

وقد بينت لك سابقاً أن ابن كثير فرق بين التحكيم والتقديم في نصه 

وإلا لو عممت للزمك تكفيركل من اطاع غيره في معصية الله كان كافراً 

وإليك نص توضيحي للحافظ ابن كثير 

قال رحمه الله في التفسير "ينكر تعالى على من خرج عن حكم الله المشتمل على كل خير، الناهي عن كل شر وعَدَلَ إلى ما سواه من الآراء والأهواء والاصطلاحات التي وضعها الرجال بلا مستند من شريعة الله كما كان أهل الجاهلية يحكمون به من الضلالات والجهالات مما يضعونها بآرائهم وأهوائهم وكما يحكم به التتار من السياسات الملكية المأخوذة عن مَلِكِهِمْ جنكيزخان الذي وضع لهم الياسق وهو عبارةٌ عن كتاب مجموع من أحكام قد اقتبسها من شرائع شتى من اليهودية والنصرانية والملة الإسلامية وغيرها وفيه كثير من الأحكام أخذه من مجرد نظره وهواه فصارت في بنيه شرعاً متبعاً يقدمونه على الحكم، فمن فعل ذلك منهم فهو كافر يجب قتاله حتى يرجع إلى حكم الله ورسوله فلا يحكم سواه في قليل ولا كثير".ا.

فانظر رحمك كيف ذكر التقديم ولم يفرق بين الكثير والقليل مما يدل على أن الصورة التي يتكلم لا فرق فيها قليل وكثير

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- عنهم (فتاوى28/523):
"يجعلون دين الإسلام كدين اليهود والنصارى وأن هذه كلها طرق إلى الله بمنزلة المذاهب الأربعة عند المسلمين ثم منهم من يُرجِّح دين اليهود أو دين النصارى ومنهم من يُرجِّح دين المسلمين"ا.هـ.

وبين ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- كيف أنهم يعظمون جنكيزخان ويقرنونه بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ثم قال (فتاوى28/524):
"ومعلوم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام باتفاق جميع المسلمين أن من سوغ  اتباع غير دين الإسلام أو اتباع غير شريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: فهو كافر وهو ككفر من آمن ببعض الكتاب وكفر ببعض الكتاب"ا.هـ. 


فانظر كيف تكلم على الإستحلال وهو بصدد الكلام على التتار 

وأما كلامك على مذهب الشيخ ابن عثيمين فهو حيدة فهو احتججت بنصه فبينا لك أنه تراجع فكان ماذا ؟

وأما بالنسبة لنص سفيان بن عيينة فإن يعني بالفرائض أركان الإسلام الخمسة 

فأهل السنة جميعاً يقولون أن تركها كفر ولكن اختلفوا في نوع هذا الكفر 

هل هو أكبر أو أصغر؟

والخلاف بين أهل السنة في تارك الأكان الأربعة ثابت ومن أنكره فقد ارتقى مرتقىً صعباً

قال سفيان: فمن ترك خلة من خلل الإيمان جاحداً كان بها عندنا كافراً، ومن تركها كسلاً أو تهاوناً أدبناه، وكان بها عندنا ناقصاً، هكذا السنة أبلغها عني من سألك من الناس

رواه الآجريّ في الشريعة (1/249) ط. مؤسسة قرطبة، وانظر الإبانة للإمام ابن بطة (1/855).

أخرج الإمام أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن هارون الخلال(3) ت(311) عن صالح بن الإمام أحمد أن أباه قال:
(الإيمان بعضه أفضل من بعض، يزيد وينقص، وزيادته في العمل ونقصانه في ترك العمل)

قلت ومعلوم أن الكفر الأكبر ينقض الإيمان ولا ينقصه ومعلوم أيضاً أننا أول ما نتكلم عن العمل فالأركان الأربعة هي ما يدخل 

وجاء في مسائل صالح بن أحمد (2/119) برقم (681) بعد الكلام المنقول أعلاه (( ، مثل تركه الصلاة والزكاة والحج وأداء الفرائض، فهذا ينقص ويزيد بالعمل ))

وهذا غاية في الصراحة ولكن أين الفهوم والله المستعان 

وقال شيخ الإسلام كما في مجموع الفتاوى(7/301-302).(( وقد اتفق المسلمون على أنه من لم يأت بالشهادتين فهو كافر، وأما الأعمال الأربعة فاختلفوا في تكفير تاركها، ونحن إذا قلنا: أهل السنة متفقون على أنه لا يكفر بالذنب فإنما نريد به المعاصي كالزنا والشرب، وأما هذه المباني ففي تكفير تاركها نزاع مشهور، وعن أحمد: في ذلك نزاع وإحدى الروايات عنه: أنه يُكفّر من ترك واحدة منها وهو اختيار أبي بكر وطائفة من أصحاب مالك كابن حبيب، وعنه رواية ثانية: لا يكفر إلا بترك الصلاة والزكاة فقط، ورواية ثالثة: لا يكفر إلا بترك الصلاة، والزكاة إذا قاتل الإمام عليها، ورابعة: لا يكفر إلا بترك الصلاة، وخامسة: لا يكفر بترك شئ منهن وهذه أقوال معروفة للسلف))

فعلى هذا يحمل نص ابن راهوية على الجاحد أو المستكبر وإلا جعلنا أحمد مرجئاً في أحد قوليه 


وقال شيخ الإسلام كما في مجموع الفتاوى (7/582)(( وَبِهَذَا وَغَيْرِهِ يَتَبَيَّنُ فَسَادُ قَوْلِ جَهْمٍ والصالحي وَمَنْ اتَّبَعَهُمَا فِي " الْإِيمَانِ " كَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  ِ فِي أَشْهَرِ قَوْلَيْهِ وَأَكْثَرِ أَصْحَابِهِ وَطَائِفَةٍ مِنْ مُتَأَخِّرِي أَصْحَابِ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ : كالماتريدي وَنَحْوِهِ حَيْثُ جَعَلُوهُ مُجَرَّدَ تَصْدِيقٍ فِي الْقَلْبِ يَتَسَاوَى فِيهِ الْعِبَادُ وَأَنَّهُ إمَّا أَنْ يُعْدَمَ ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُوجَدَ لَا يَتَبَعَّضُ وَأَنَّهُ يُمْكِنُ وُجُودُ الْإِيمَانِ تَامًّا فِي الْقَلْبِ مَعَ وُجُودِ التَّكَلُّمِ بِالْكُفْرِ وَالسَّبِّ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ طَوْعًا مِنْ غَيْرِ إكْرَاهٍ وَأَنَّ مَا عُلِمَ مِنْ الْأَقْوَالِ الظَّاهِرَةِ أَنَّ صَاحِبَهُ كَافِرٌ ؛ فَلِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ عَدَمَ ذَلِكَ التَّصْدِيقِ الَّذِي فِي الْقَلْبِ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ وَأَنَّ الْأَعْمَالَ الصَّالِحَةَ الظَّاهِرَةَ لَيْسَتْ لَازِمَةً لِلْإِيمَانِ الْبَاطِنِ الَّذِي فِي الْقَلْبِ ؛ بَلْ يُوجَدُ إيمَانُ الْقَلْبِ تَامًّا بِدُونِهَا  ))

هذا هو مذهب المرجئة يا سيدي علماً بأني لا أتصور وجود إيمان قلبي بدون عمل

وأنت يا محمد بماذا أقام علينا المقدسي الحجة ببتره لنص شيخ الإسلام 

الذي نقل منه قوله (( والإنسان متى حلّل  الحرام المجمع عليه أو حرم  الحلال المجمع عليه أو بدل الشرع المجمع عليه؛  كان كافراً مرتدّاً باتفاق الفقهاء ))

وبتر تتمته وهو قوله (( وفي مثل هذا نزل قوله تعالى –على أحد القولين - (ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون)، أي: هو المستحل للحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ))

فجعل الكلام السابق كله في الإستحلال على ما ذهبنا إليه 

ولا يليق بطالب العلم هذا الصنيع

----------


## أبو القاسم

> وهواه فصارت في بنيه شرعاً متبعاً يقدمونه على الحكم، فمن فعل ذلك منهم فهو كافر يجب قتاله حتى يرجع إلى حكم الله ورسوله فلا يحكم سواه في قليل ولا كثير".


هذا يضاد ما تقوله لأن الحديث عن جنكز خان الذي خلط الشريعة بغيرها..
فالمقصود أكان الخلط كثيرا أو قليلا..فمن حمل الناس على هذه "الخلطة" الجديدة..وجعلها قانونا يسوهم به فهو الكافر..

----------


## أبو القاسم

> ومعلوم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام باتفاق جميع المسلمين أن من سوغ اتباع غير دين الإسلام أو اتباع غير شريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: فهو كافر وهو ككفر من آمن ببعض الكتاب وكفر ببعض الكتاب


ونشكركم على هذا النقل..لأنه دليل ضدك أيضا
فالذي يحمل الناس على قانون عام..إنما سوّغ ذلك..
ولست أدري بأي مقياس تكيلون؟!
وكيف ينعقد عندكم التفريق الذي على ضوئه..لا يكفر أبو طالب..

----------


## أبو القاسم

أما بقية النقول..أحيلك إلى ما قاله الأخ الفاضل خالد العامري..
يبدو أنك لا تقرأ ما يكتب لك..
فكلام الأئمة الذي نقلناه يغاير موضع النزاع الذي نقلت فيه كلام بعضهم..
فالحديث عن تارك جنس الأعمال الظاهرة..بالكلية  ..
وليس عمن ترك فرضا أو فرضين أو أربعة
ومع هذا فتارك الصلاة بالكلية..يكفر بإجماع الصحابة..هذا هو الصحيح المنقول بالسند الثابت عند الترمذي
كما نقله عبد الله بن شقيق العقيلي..
والأقوال المغايرة لهذا الإجماع المنقول ..لا تقوى على نقضه..

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

الله المستعان 

سبحان قاسم العقول 

خلط جنكيز خان كان استحلالاً 

والتسويغ بمعنى الإستحلال لا مجرد 

وإلا لكان الأدب الذي يسمح لأبنائه بالمحرم كافراً 

أو كان الحاكم الذي يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله فيجعل هذا يأخذ هذا ولو في مسألة كافراً 

لأنه سوغ لهذا الحرام بالمعنى اللغوي 

ولكننا نتكلم على الإستحلال 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وأما إلزامك لي بعدم تكفير أبي طالب 

فهذا من جهلك 

وقلة علمك 

لسنا نتكلم عن رجل يرفض الإقرار بالتوحيد بلسانه مع قدرته على ذلك

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

والدليل على أن شيخ الإسلام عنى بالتسويغ الإستحلال أنه ذكره عندما تكلم على التتريين الذين يرون أن الإسلام واليهودية والنصرانية كلها طرق إلى الله 

ولا شك أن هذا تجويز للتعبد لله بغير ما في الشريعة الإسلامية وهذا كفر

----------


## أبو القاسم

وهذا نص كلام شيخ الإسلام وهو أوضح من الكلام المشتبه الذي نقلته:
الثالث : ظنهم-أي المرجئة- أن الإيمان الذي في القلب يكون تاما بدون شيء من الأعمال ولهذا يجعلون الأعمال ثمرة الإيمان ومقتضاه بمنزلة السبب مع المسبب ولا يجعلونها لازمة له ; والتحقيق أن إيمان القلب التام يستلزم العمل الظاهر بحسبه لا محالة ويمتنع أن يقوم بالقلب إيمان تام بدون عمل ظاهر 
وهذا في الجزء السابع من الفتاوى

وقال أيضا في
مجموع الفتاوى في ج 7 أيضا
( وإذا قام بالقلب التصديق به والمحبة له لزم ضرورة أن يتحرك البدن بموجب ذلك من الأقوال الظاهرة والأعمال الظاهرة فما يظهر على البدن من الأقوال والأعمال هو موجب ما فى القلب ولازمه ودليله ومعلوله )

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

كلام إسحاق لم يذكر فيه غير الأركان الأربعة وكذا كلام الحميدي

وكلام سفيان قلت فيه (( أنه إن عنى الأركان الأربعة فالأمر كذا ))

فقد كان كلامي معلقاً غير أن كلمة (كان ) سقطت سهواً 

والقول بعدم تكفير تارك الأركان الأربعة قال به من ليس بمبتدع ولا مرجيء 

واما إجماع عبدالله بن شقيق فأنا قائلٌ به 

غير أن للمخالفين تأويلات وأجوبة عليه وإن كان فيها نظر غير أنها لا توجب تبديعهم

----------


## أبو القاسم

أما استهزاؤك بي..
فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
ولا يضيرني ما قلت..
والحمد لله أولا وآخرا

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

كلام شيخ الإسلام أنا قائلٌ به غير أني أردت بيان حقيقة مذهب المرجئة في هذه المسألة

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

يا رجل تلزمني بالكفر البواح ( وهو القول بعدم تكفير أبي طالب )

ولا وجه لإلزامك 

وتهينني وتتهمني بأنني أفسد المواضيع 

ثم تتمسكن بهذه الطريقة 

ارفع مستوى الحوار بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو القاسم

أقسم بالله أنك لا تفهم الكلام على وجهه..
ففرق جلي بين من لايكفر بترك عمل أو عملين..وبين من لايكفر بترك جنس الأعمال الظاهر مطلقا!
ثم تصر وترد بنفس الرد
فكلام الأئمة الذي نقلته لك أوضح من الشمس في الرابعة وكلامهم جاء تمثيلا لتوضيح الأمر..
ومقصودهم ظاهر فإلى متى تتعسف في التأويل؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

نقلت لك من الإمام ابن تيمية ما يدل على خطأ ما توهمته..
وإن شئت زدتك بنقول أوضح تنفي إيمان من لا عمل له ظاهرا..
وإلى هذا الحد..أعلن التوقف التام..مهما قلتَ فيّ 
وأختم بهذا النقل عن الإمام ابن تيمية:" وقد تبين أن الدين لابد فيه من قول وعمل، وأنه يمتنع أن يكون الرجل مؤمناً بالله ورسوله بقلبه أو بقلبه ولسانه ولم يؤد واجباً ظاهراً، ولا صلاة ولا زكاة ولا صيام ولا غير ذلك من الواجبات، لا لأجل أن الله أوجبها، مثل أن يؤدي الأمانة و يصدق الحديث، أو يعدل في قسمه وحكمه، من غير إيمان بالله ورسوله، لم يخرج بذلك من الكفر، فإن المشركين، وأهل الكتاب يرون وجوب هذه الأمور، فلا يكون الرجل مؤمناً بالله ورسوله مع عدم شيء من الواجبات التي يختص بإيجابها محمد "

وقال"فالعمل يصدق أن في القلب إيمانا وإذا لم يكن عمل كذب أن في قلبه إيمانا لأن ما في القلب مستلزم للعمل الظاهر . وانتفاء اللازم يدل على انتفاء الملزوم "
والله المستعان وعليه التكلان

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

بارك الله فيك 

نصوص العلماء في عدم تكفير تارك الأركان الأربعة لم يستثنوا فيها إلا صور معروفة (مثل الجاحد والمكذب والمستكبر )

فلم يقل أحدٌ منهم أنني لا أكفر من ترك صلاةً أو اثنين وأما التارك العام فإنه تارك لجنس العمل أو غيره فهو كافر 

نعم هذا مذهب ولكنه معدودٌ في مذهب من يكفر تارك الصلاة 

والمحتج بنص ينبغي أن يقول به بحذافيره أو يبني عليه قياس وأما إذا كنت أخالف حرفيته فهو حجة علي لا لي 

ما الذي توهمته أنا من نص شيخ الإسلام ؟

نقلت نصاً في أن المرجئة يقولون بأنه يتصور وجود إيمان تام في القلب مع انعدام العمل 

فمن قال بغير فقد خالفهم 

وقد قلت مراراً لا أتصور وجود إيمان مع انعدام العمل 

ومع هذا تريد إثبات القضية مع اتفاقي معك فيها 

فمن الذي لا يفهم الآن ؟

ولا يلزم من ترك الأركان الأربعة ترك العمل بالكلية 

هذه النقطة أيضاً محل اتفاق بيني وبينك 

وأنا أعتذر إن كنت أزعجتك أو أغضبتك 

ونحن إخوة ونتذاكر 

(ويلزمك الكفارة على قسمك )

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي محمد بن مسلمة..جزاك الله خيرا على ما تفضلت به من تأييد مبني على قراءة الفريقين
وقد التزمت بعهد مع نفسي ألا أواصل الحوار..والقسم بارّة ولله الحمد
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وهنا إيضاح لبعض المسائل 

المسألة الأولى في تفسير قوله تعالى (( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ....)) الآية 

لنسأل سؤالين 

الأول هل نفي الإيمان في الشرع يدل دائماً على الكفر ؟

الجواب لا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )) 

الثاني هل هذا الوعيد يتناول من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله في مسألة واحدة وقد أجمعنا مع الأخوة على عدم خروج الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله في هذه الحالة ؟

الجواب نعم يتناوله فقوله (( فيما شجر بينهم )) يتناول كل خلاف وكل منازعة 

وقال ابن حزم في المحلى(11/202) : "فقد صح أنَّ ههنا نفاقاً لا يكون صاحبه كافراً ، ونفاقاً يكون صاحبه كافراً، فيمكن أن يكون هؤلاء الذين أرادوا التَّحاكم إلى الطاغوت  لا إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مظهرين لطاعة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عصاة بطلب الرجوع في الحكم إلى غيره معتقدين لصحة ذلك لكن رغبة في اتباع الهوى فلم يكونوا بذلك كفاراً، بل عصاة، فنحن نجد هذا عياناً عندنا، فقد ندعو نحن عند الحاكم إلى القرآن وإلى سنة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الثابت عنهم بإقرارهم، فيأبون ذلك، ويرضون برأي أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي، هذا أمر لا ينكره أحد، فلا يكونون بذلك كفاراً، فقد يكون أولئك هكذا حتى إذا بين الله تعالى أنهم لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فيما شجر بينهم وجب أن من وقف على هذا قديماً وحديثاً ، وإلى يوم القيامة فأبى وعَنَدَ فهو كافر"

المسألة الثانية في إيضاح المقصود من  إجماع ابن عبد البر على عدم كفر الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله 

قال في "التمهيد" (5/74): "وأجمع العلماء على أن الجور في الحكم من الكبائر لمن تعمد ذلك عالما به، رويت في ذلك آثار شديدة عن السلف، وقال الله عز وجل: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾،﴿ الظَّالِمُونَ ﴾،﴿ الْفَاسِقُونَ ﴾ نزلت في أهل الكتاب، قال حذيفة وابن عباس: وهي عامة فينا؛ قالوا ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة إذا فعل ذلك رجل من أهل هذه الأمة حتى يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر روي هذا المعنى عن جماعة من العلماء بتأويل القرآن منهم ابن عباس وطاووس وعطاء))

قلت قول ابن عبدالبر (( الجور في الحكم )) عام لا مخصص له فيشمل كل جور وليس مختصاً بجور القضاة في بعض القضايا 


قال شيخ الإسلام –رحمه الله- كما في مجموع الفتاوى(11/507). : "وأما "الشرع المبدَّل" فهو الأحاديث المكذوبة ، والتفاسير المقلوبة ، والبدع المضلة التى أدخلت فى الشرع وليست منه ، والحكم بغير ما انزل الله ، فهذا ونحوه : لا يحل لأحد اتباعه"

هذا النص يوضح لنا معنى التبديل عند شيخ الإسلام بجلاء مع ما تقدم بيانه 

قال المؤرخ المشهور يوسف بن تغري بردي في كتابه النافع "النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة"(7/182) : "كان الملك الظاهر -رحمه الله- يسير على قاعدة ملوك التتار وغالب أحكام جنكزخان من أمر "اليسق والتورا"

قلت ولم يكفره أحدٌ عيناً وفي هذا رد على من زعم أن المسألة نازلة جديدة

----------


## أبو القاسم

مع أني قررت ألا أخوض..لكن النهي عن المنكر يحتّم علي

وردا على الخلط الذي قدمته

الأصل في نفي الإيمان..نفي أصل الإيمان حتى يرد صارف..
فإذا جاء الصارف..انتقل إلى نفي كمال الإيمان الواجب
ولايمكن أن يكون المقصود نفي الإيمان المستحب
هذا الذي ينسجم مع نصوص الشريعة ومباديء أصول الفقه..وقواعد اللغة..
وكذا في إطلاق الكفر بالتعريف..فالأصل فيه الأكبر حتى يرد الصارف
ونظرا لأني لا أريد الجدال العقيم هذا..
فسأخصص لهذه القضية الجديدة مقالا محررا بإذن الله تعالى..
فأهيب بالإخوة الكرام إذا وجدوني أهملت الرد ههنا..أنه ليس عجزا أو جهلا كما اتهمت..

والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

طيب وماذا قلت أنا ؟

قلت أنه لا يأتي بمعنى الكفر الأكبر دائماً 

فهل هذا يخالف أن الأصل اعتباره كفراً أكبراً ؟

فهناك ما يخرج عن الأصل 

فلا تثريب علي 

ولكن التسرع والعجلة لا تحمد لطالب العلم 

فينبغي أن يتأنى ويلتمس المخارج للمتكلم 

فإن القرينة الصارفة قد أوضحتها في الوجه الثاني

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> صديقنا إمام الأندلس : القوم في واد ، وأنت في واد !! فأقترح عليك أن تذهب لطالب علم يؤصل لك المسألة ، ثم تعال فناقش فيها ....
> والله الهادي.


 أخي الفاضل / علي الفضلي ....

 أولا : هذه المسائل لا " يؤصلها " طلاب العلم , بل العلماء .

 ثانيا : من تقترح علينا من طلاب العلم ليؤصل لنا المسألة ؟ شيخك - كما تسميه - علي الحلبي ( الذي اتهمته اللجنة بالإرجاء و الكذب على أهل العلم ) ؟ أم خالد العنبري مثلا ؟

 ثالثا : أراك تعود مجددا الى مسألة جنس العمل ( التي قتلت بحثا ) , و تستغرب ممن يتهم المخالف في المسألة بالإرجاء , رغم أن فتوى اللحنة الدائمة لا تخفى على مثلك , و لا أعتقد أنك تخالفني الرأي في كونهم علماء قادرين على " تأصيل المسألة " , أليس كذلك ؟

----------


## علي الفضلي

> أخي الفاضل / علي الفضلي ....
> أولا : هذه المسائل لا " يؤصلها " طلاب العلم , بل العلماء .


عجيب ، إن طلبة العلم يتفاوتون ، فمنهم المبتدئ ، ومنهم المتوسط ، ومنهم المتقدم الذي يحيل له العلماء ، بل ويراجع لهم بعض المسائل التي لا يتفرغون لها ، ومنهم العالِم .
فكل عالم طالب علم ، وليس كل طالب علم عالما .
فافهم هذا.



> ثانيا : من تقترح علينا من طلاب العلم ليؤصل لنا المسألة ؟ شيخك - كما تسميه - علي الحلبي ( الذي اتهمته اللجنة بالإرجاء و الكذب على أهل العلم ) ؟ أم خالد العنبري مثلا ؟


اللجنة الدائمة ، وكل علماء المملكة هم على رأسي ، وأحبهم لله وفي الله ، وأنا - والحمد لله - من أشد الناس تعظيما لكلام أهل العلم ، هذا يعرفه كل من يعرفني معرفة خاصة ، ويُلحظ في كلامي ، وفيما أفتيه للعامة في المسجد ، وفي الدروس ، فأنا أفتي بكلام العلماء ، ولكن الذي دل له الدليل ، ولذا من لاحظ مشاركاتي ، أنني غالبا في المسألة المطروحة أنقل كلام أهل العلم ، ولا أعلق إلا قليلا - والحمد لله لست عييا عن الكلام - ولكن العلماء وفوا وكفوا ، ولكن ما حيلتك فيمن تنقل له قول كبار أهل العلم ، فلا يرفع بها رأسا ، بل يؤول كلامهم تأويلا قبيحا تأباه كلماتهم ، ولو أن المخالف أنصف ، لكان - والحمد لله - الكلام واضحا ، ولا داعي للطنطة التي لا فائدة منها .
ولكن - والحمد لله - كل سلفي ، يقول عن نفسه : إنه سلفي ، وهو سلفي حقا ، فإنه لا يتعصب لكلام الرجال ، إلا رجلا واحدا يعدل الرجال بل يفوقهم ويثقل بهم ، ألا وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا رأي السلفي حقا أن هذا الرجل أو ذاك قد أخطأ ، فإنه لا يتابعه على خطئه ، ولكنه يبقى على تبجيله ، واحترامه وتقديره ، ألا ترى - صديقنا الفاضل - أن ابن باز ، والألباني ،وابن عثيمين ، أعلم من بكر بو زيد والمفتي والفوزان ، ممن شاركوا بالفتوى ؟!
ما أظن طالب علم إلا وسيقول إن الثلاثة هؤلاء - الألباني ابن باز ابن عثيمين - هم رحى الفتوى في زماننا .
فما بال بعض الناس ضربوا بكلامهم الواضح الذي يوافقهم عليه العلما الكبار الأوائل ، وأخذوا بمن ذكرت ؟ ، هل هي المسألة مسألة تشهي ؟ أم أنه لابد من دليل ؟!! السلفي يطالب بالدليل ، والحزبي يطالب بقول فلان وعلان .
ها نحن نسوق لكم كلاما واضحا لابن باز في تارك الأعمال ، ولكنكم لم ترفعوا به رأسا!!! لماذا لم ترفعوا به رأسا ؟!!



> السؤال : 
> هل العلماء الذين قالوا بعدم كفر من ترك أعمال الجوارح مع تلفظه بالشهادتين ، ووجود أصل الإيمان القلبي ، هل هم من المرجئة؟
> الجواب:
> [ لا . هذا من أهل السنة والجماعة.....].


السؤال واضح جدا ، والعلامة ابن باز عالم باللسان العربي وليس بأعجمي ! ، فأنت بين لوازم لابد منها ، وإلا ففساد اللازم يدل على فساد الملزوم ، : إما أن الشيخ العلامة ابن باز مرجيئ !! ،
وإما أن المسألة فيها خلاف ، وهذا ما نقلته عن العلامة  عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ في " مصباح الظلام " ، قال – رحمه الله تعالى - : 



> [ والخلاف في أعمال الجوارح ، هل يكفر أو لا يكفر ، واقع بين أهل السنة ].


وعن اللجنة الدائمة : 



> فتوى مهمة للجنة الدائمة للإفتاء برقم (1727) – وعزا إلى فتوى (6899) ونصها:
> السؤال :
> يقول رجل : لا إله إلا الله ، محمد رسول الله ، ( ولا يقوم بالأركان الأربعة) : الصلاة والزكاة والصيام ، والحج ، ولا يقوم بالأعمال الأخرى المطلوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية ، هل يستحق هذا الرجل شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة بحيث لا يدخل النار – ولو لوقت محدود- ؟
> الجواب :
> [ من قال : لا إله إلا الله ، محمد رسول الله ، وترك الصلاة ، والزكاة والحج (جاحدا) لوجوب هذه الأركان الأربعة ، أو لواحد منها – بعد البلاغ – فهو مرتد عن الإسلام يستتاب ، فإن تاب قبلت توبته ، وكان أهلا للشفاعة يوم القيامة – إن مات على الإيمان- .
> وإن أصر على إنكاره ، قتله ولي الأمر ، لكفره وردته ، ولا حظ له في شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا غيره يوم القيامة .
> وإن ترك الصلاة وحدها كسلا وفتورا ، فهو كافر كفرا يخرج به من ملة الإسلام (في أصح قولي العلماء) ، فكيف إذا جمع إلى تركها ترك الزكاة ، والصيام ، وحج بيت الله الحرام؟!!
> وعلى هذا لا يكون أهلا لشفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا غيره – إن مات على ذلك- .
> ومن قال من العلماء : إنه كافر كفرا عمليا لا يخرجه عن حظيرة الإسلام (بتركه لهذه الأركان) يرى أنه أهل للشفاعة فيه ، وإن كان مرتكبا لما هو من الكبائر – إن مات مؤمنا].


وهذا النص الذي نقله أخونا الفاضل الخليفي عن شيخ الإسلام  : 



> وقال شيخ الإسلام كما في مجموع الفتاوى(7/301-302).(( وقد اتفق المسلمون على أنه من لم يأت بالشهادتين فهو كافر، وأما الأعمال الأربعة فاختلفوا في تكفير تاركها، ونحن إذا قلنا: أهل السنة متفقون على أنه لا يكفر بالذنب فإنما نريد به المعاصي كالزنا والشرب، وأما هذه المباني ففي تكفير تاركها نزاع مشهور، وعن أحمد: في ذلك نزاع وإحدى الروايات عنه: أنه يُكفّر من ترك واحدة منها وهو اختيار أبي بكر وطائفة من أصحاب مالك كابن حبيب، وعنه رواية ثانية: لا يكفر إلا بترك الصلاة والزكاة فقط، ورواية ثالثة: لا يكفر إلا بترك الصلاة، والزكاة إذا قاتل الإمام عليها، ورابعة: لا يكفر إلا بترك الصلاة، وخامسة: لا يكفر بترك شئ منهن وهذه أقوال معروفة للسلف))


.
وإليك هذا النص الواضح الجلي عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى ج 10 ص 355 ، 356 :
[والدين القائم بالقلب من الإيمان علما وحالا هو الأصل، والأعمال
الظاهرة هي "الفروع" وهي كمال الإيمان . فالدين أول ما يبنى من أصوله ويكمل بفروعه، كما أنزل الله بمكة أصوله من التوحيد والأمثال التى هي المقاييس العقلية، والقصص والوعد والوعيد، ثم أنزل بالمدينة - لما صار له قوة - فروعه الظاهرة من الجمعه والجماعة ، والأذان والإقامة والجهاد والصيام وتحريم الخمر والزنا، والميسر وغير ذلك من واجباته ومحرماته .
فأصوله تمد فروعه وتثبتها ، وفروعه تكمل أصوله وتحفظها ، فإذا وقع فيه نقص ظاهر فإنما يقع ابتداء من جهة فروعه، ولهذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أول ما تفقدون من دينكم الأمانة ، وآخر ما تفقدون من دينكم الصلاة " وروى عنه أنه قال : "أول ما يرفع الحكم بالأمانة" و"الحكم" هو عمل الأمراء وولاة الأمور ، كما قال تعالى : { إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل}.
وأما "الصلاة" فهي أول فرض ، وهي من أصول الدين والايمان ، مقرونة بالشهادتين ، فلا تذهب إلا فى الآخر ،كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غربيا كما بدأ ، فطوبى للغرباء" فاخبر أن عوده كبدئه.].
كلام شيخ الإسلام هذا هو من أوضح الكلام في الرد على أصحاب لفظة "جنس العمل " التي يدندنون عليها ، وهم أنفسهم مختلفون عليها ، والعجب أنها لا أصل لها لا في آية من كتاب الله ، ولا في حديث .
والآن إن كنت منصفا - أخي الكريم - فرد على هذه الأقوال لهؤلاء العلماء الكبار دون تعسف ، ولا تحريف .

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الأخ الحبيب / علي الفضلي .......

 أولا : 




> فكل عالم طالب علم ، وليس كل طالب علم عالما .


 في بلدي , و عند اغلب من عرفتهم من طلاب العلم , جرى العرف ان الطالب الذي تأهل و وصل لدرجة الافتاء يطلق عليه " عالم " , و ما دون ذلك يطلق عليه " طالب علم " .......

 فلو قلت " طالب هندسة " أو " طالب طب " فانه - في المعتاد - لا يتبادر الى ذهنك ما يتبادر اليه عند قولك " مهندس " أو " طبيب " .......

 عموما , لا مشاحة في الاصطلاح , و لا اعتقد أن هذه النقطة تستأهل كثير خلاف .

 ثانيا :




> ألا ترى - صديقنا الفاضل - أن ابن باز ، والألباني ،وابن عثيمين ، أعلم من بكر بو زيد والمفتي والفوزان ، ممن شاركوا بالفتوى ؟!


 لا , لا أرى هذا . و لا أرى - أصلا - المفاضلة بين العلماء بهذه الطريقة . فالشيخ / بكر و سماحة المفتي و الشيخ / الفوزان من أقران الشيخ ابن عثيمين , بل ان الشيخ - رحمه الله - قام بشرح كتاب " حلية طالب العلم " للشيخ بكر . و كلهم من طلبة الشيخ / ابن باز . رحم الله ميتهم و بارك لنا في باقيهم .

 و لكن المشكلة أخي الفاضل , انك تنصب بينهم خلافا وهميا . فالجميع بعون الله متفقون على قول واحد في قضية الإيمان و الكفر . انما الخلاف واقع فقط في عقول من لم يفهم كلام العلماء , أو حاول اقتطاع كلمة من هنا و جملة من هناك ليضرب اقوالهم بعضها ببعض ....

 يا أخي الحبيب , كل ما نقلته من نقولات انما تنصب على آحاد الأعمال و ليس جنس العمل . و لو أحببت لنقلت لك كلاما للشيخ ابن باز - لو كنت لا تقنع الا به - يقول فيه : ان تارك الأعمال بالكلية كافر كفرا أكبر و ليس من جملة المسلمين . فينبغي عليك - أخي الحبيب - أن تربط أقوال العلماء بعضها ببعض , و أن ترد المجمل الى المفصل . 

 أما التعلق بجملة عابرة , أو كلمة قيلت في مجلس دون ردها الى المفصل من كلام العالم المسطور في كتبه فليس من فعل طلبة العلم  . 

 ا


> لسلفي يطالب بالدليل ، والحزبي يطالب بقول فلان وعلان .


 ما معنى هذه الكلمة ( الحزبي ) ؟ و أين وجدتها في القرآن أو السنة أو كلام السلف أو حتى كلام أهل العلم المعاصرين ؟ و كيف يكون الشخص ( حزبيا ) ؟ و كيف يتخلص من هذه ال ( حزبية ) ؟ و هل سماحة المفتي يعد ( حزبيا ) ؟ و هل للتخلص من هذه ال( حزبية ) تكفي التوبة و الاستغفار , أم لا بد من طقوس معينة ؟

 وفقك الله ........

----------


## علي الفضلي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>  الأخ الحبيب / علي الفضلي .......
> 
>  أولا : 
> 
> 
> 
>  في بلدي , و عند اغلب من عرفتهم من طلاب العلم , جرى العرف ان الطالب الذي تأهل و وصل لدرجة الافتاء يطلق عليه " عالم " , و ما دون ذلك يطلق عليه " طالب علم " .......
> 
> ...


أنا كنت متأكد تماما أنك لن ترد ردا علميا البتة ، هذا هو الدليل - كلامك أعلاه.

----------


## علي الفضلي

> أنا كنت متأكد تماما أنك لن ترد ردا علميا البتة ، هذا هو الدليل - كلامك أعلاه.


سقط من لفظة " متأكد " حرف الألف ، لأنها منصوبة فهي خبر كان ، فالجادة " متأكداً ".

----------


## أبو القاسم

لعلي الفضلي أقول..ألا تخاف الله؟
ألا تدرك أنه يراقبك؟ سبحانه وتعالى
بعد كل النقول التي نقلتها لك..من كلام من تدعي النسبة له كالإمام المجاهد ابن تيمية (الذي أقسم بالله العظيم لو كان حيا لنبذ منهجكم بكتاباته كما يعرف ذلك كل من يعرف شيخ الإسلام بحق) ..ومن كلام السلف..مازلت تعاند....فاتق الله..وتواضع له..

فهل هذا من المروءة أصلا؟
فإنما العلم الخشية..وليس المماراة بالباطل..وانشغل بإصلاح قلبك..نصيحة والله من القلب ودع عنك دعاة الإرجاء المتزلفين لكل ظالم كالحلبي وأشباهه..وأضرابه  ..الذين يتوقفون حتى في من يسب الله!
فقد عايشناهم في الأردن وعرفناهم في لحن القول وأساليبهم المخزية
ثم ألسنتهم طوال عراض على العلماء..قصار صغار عن مقارعة الأعداء الحقيقيين
اكفف عنا هذا الغثاء فقد سئم العالم الإسلامي من طرحكم الذي يطفيء في الأمة جذوة العزة..
فالعقيدة إرجائية..والدعوة انهزامية..والألس  نة على العلماء الربانيين سليطة..فعقيدة مدخولة وأخلاق مرذولة
كما نراه في أشياع شيوخكم المعتمدين..الذين يوزع فتاواهم الأمريكان في العراق..كما شهد بذلك الثقات وبعضهم في هذا الملتقى من علماء العراق
لقد شمّتم الرافضة بنا بطرحكم ..وفرح الأمريكان بكم..
هل تريد أن أنقل لك ما يدل على رضا الأمريكان عن طرح شيوخكم
حتى في فلسطين..سمعنا هذه الطائفة الإرجائية..التي شيوخها شيوخكم..
تقول:عليكم أن تذعنوا لولي الأمر..أي محمود عباس!..العربي السنحة اليهودي القلب والطبع
ثم تراهم يعادون مجاهدي حماس كما لو كانوا كفارا!..
حسنا قصرت هممكم عن الجهاد..كونوا قاعدين..كما يحلو لكم..لكن أن تتهموا من سماهم الله صادقين بالكذب والابتداع..إلخ
فهذه قاصمة الدين والأخلاق
والله المستعان 
وعليه التكلان
طبعا ما سبق هو رد على علي الفضلي..لأن نقاشي مع غيره انتهى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السلام عليكم ، لم أرَ النِّقاش في الموضوع إلَّا السَّاعة، وللتَّنبيه فكلام الأخ علي الفضلي -هداه الله- إنما هو ترديد لشبهات مرجئة العصر -كالحلبي-، وليس في كلام الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الذي نقله دلالة لما ظنَّه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد نوقشت المسألة عشرات المرَّات، هنا وفيما هو أوسع منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي بعض أجوبة الأخ (أبوالقاسم) وفقه الله السابقة على مشاركات الفضلي تجلية لخطأ استدلاله بأقوال أهل العلم وتحميلهم ما لم يريدوه.

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> وهذا بحث لأحد الأخوة في تخريج ابن عباس 
> قال الأخ أبو صلاح (( جاء عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- في هذا ألفاظ منها:
> اللفظ الأول: "كفرٌ لا ينقل عن الملة".
> رواه ابن نصر المروزي (تعظيم قدر الصلاة، رقم:573) من طريق عبد الرزاق عن سفيان عن رجلٍ عن طاووس عن ابن عباس به، ففي إسناده رجل مبهم؛ فلا يصح.
> واللفظ الثاني: "إنه ليس بالكفر الذي يذهبون إليه، إنه ليس كفراً ينقل عن الملة".
> رواه –أيضاً- ابن نصر المروزي (رقم:569) والحاكم (مستدركه2/313/3219) من طريق ابن عيينة عن هشام بن حجير عن طاووس عن ابن عباسٍ.
> وهشام ضعيف؛ ضعفه الإمام أحمد ، ويحيى بن معين ، والعقيلي وجماعة ، وقال علي بن المديني : قرأت على يحي بن سعيد حدثنا ابن جريج عن هشام بن حجير ، فقال يحي بن سعيد : خليق أن أدعه . قلت أضربُ على حديثه ؟ قال نعم . وقال ابن عيينة لم نكن نأخذ عن هشام بن حجير ما لا نجده عند غيره .[ انظر الضعفاء للعقيلي4/ 337 – 338، والكامل لابن عدي 7/ 2569 وتهذيب الكمال30/ 179 – 180، وهدي الساري لابن حجر 447 – 448 ]. 
> فلا يصح.
> واللفظ الثالث: "كفرٌ دون كفر".
> ...


أخي الحبيب: هذا ليس منهج طالب علم.. أو طالب حق 
يقول لك الأخ: أبو القاسم ضعفه  الشيخ العلوان والشيخ السعد..
وتأتي أنت وتقول هذا بحث قام بتخريجه أحد الأخوة.. من هذا الأخ ومن شهد له بالعلم!!!
والعلوان والسعد من الأئمة في هذا  الشأن لا ينكر علمهم ومكانتهم إلا جاهل أو حاقد أو معاند..
أخي عبدالله.. هذا الأمور العقدية والمصيرية تأخذ من الأئمة الكبار وليس من أبو صلاح وأمثاله..
وأبو صلاح هذا طرد من ملتقى أهل الحديث بسبب سرقاته العلمية ..؟
ولا أدري لماذا هذا التعسف أنت وصاحبك الفضلي ..
والكلام الذي قرره الأخ كلام لم يأتي به من كيسه بل هو ماقرره أئمة هذا الشأن من أمثال الشيخ البراك والحوالي وغيرهم .. 
ولكنكم وللأسف قوم بهت تلوون أعناق النصوص وتجادلون بالباطل ..
ثم هذه الطريقة ليست من أصول المناظرة... العلمية يأتي الأخ أبو القاسم بكلام الأئمة وتأتي بالنكرات وكأنك تجادل في أمور بسيطه فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ قَالَ
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَا زَعِيمٌ بِبَيْتٍ فِي رَبَضِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْمِرَاءَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُحِقًّا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْكَذِبَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَازِحًا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِي أَعْلَى الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ حَسَّنَ خُلُقَهُ

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> أخي الحبيب: هذا ليس منهج طالب علم.. أو طالب حق 
> يقول لك الأخ: أبو القاسم ضعفه  الشيخ العلوان والشيخ السعد..
> وتأتي أنت وتقول هذا بحث قام بتخريجه أحد الأخوة.. من هذا الأخ ومن شهد له بالعلم!!!
> والعلوان والسعد من الأئمة في هذا  الشأن لا ينكر علمهم ومكانتهم إلا جاهل أو حاقد أو معاند..
> ..



و الله الذي قام به الأخ هو عين العلم إن كنت تريد العلم 

فهل إذا ضعف الشيخ العلوان حديثا معنى ذلك أنه لا يناقش و لا يخالف أم أنه معصوم هذا دين القساوسة  
ثم أين تعلمت أن من خالف شيخا في الحكم على حديث أنه أنكر علمه و مكانته

ثم أقول شيئا قد لا يعجب بعض المشاركين لكن أقوله 

من أراد أن يناقش فعليه أن يتعلم معنى الدليل قبل أن يكتب 
 و ليضف إلى ذلك حسن الأدب و أما السب و الشتم فهي بضاعة البطالين

----------


## علي الفضلي

للأسف الإخوة لم يوجهوا ما قرأوه من كلام للعلماء الكبار في هذه المسألة ، ولا أظنهم يستطيعون ، وذلكم لأن كلام العلماء واضح جدا ، فلم يجرؤ أحد على رده ، بل بالتهويش من بعيد ، والإنشاء الذي لا يعجز عنه أحد ، ويؤسفني أن أقول هذا هو مسلك من اعتقد ثم استدل ، والله المستعان .

سئل العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله – عمن رمى الشيخ الألباني بالإرجاء، فأجاب قائلاً:
« من رمى الشيخ الألباني بالإرجاء فقد أخطأ، إما أنه لا يعرف الألباني، وإما أنه لا يعرف الإرجاء.
الألباني رجل من أهل السنة – رحمه الله – مدافع عنها، إمام في الحديث، لا نعلم أن أحداً يباريه في عصرنا، لكن بعض الناس – نسأل الله العافية – يكون في قلبه حقد، إذا رأى قبل الشخص ذهب يلمزه بشيء كفعل المنافقين الذين يلمزون المطوعين من المؤمنين في الصدقات، والذين لا يجدون إلا جهدهم، يلمزون المتصدق المكثر من الصدقة والمتصدق الفقير.
الرجل – رحمه الله – نعرفه من كتبه، وأعرفه بمجالسته أحياناً، سلفي العقيدة، سليم المنهج، لكن بعض الناس يريد أن يكفر عباد الله بما لم يكفرهم الله به، ثم يدعي أن من خالفه في هذا التكفير فهو مرجئي، كذباً وزوراً وبهتاناً، لذلك لا تسمعوا لهذا القول من أي إنسان صدر » [مكالمة هاتفية – تسجيلات الهدى بالجزائر شريط رقم 4 ].
وسئل رحمه الله تعالى :
تارك جنس العمل كافر . تارك آحاد العمل ليس بكافر " ما رأيكم في ذلك ؟ 
" الجواب : من قال هذه القاعدة ؟ ! من قائلها ؟! هل قالها محمد رسول الله ؟! كلام لا معنى له .نقول من كفره الله ورسوله فهو كافر ومن لم يكفره الله ورسوله فليس بكافر هذا الصواب . أما جنس العمل أو نوع العمل أو آحاد العمل فهذا كله طنطنة لا فائدة منها ."

وسئل : هذا سائل يقول : يقول البعض : إن الشيخ الألباني – رحمه الله تعالى -  قوله في مسائل الإيمان قول المرجئة!! ، فما قول فضيلتكم ؟
أقول كما قال الأول : 
أقلوا عليهم لا أبا لأبيــكم من اللوم
 أو سدوا المكان الذي سدوا
الألباني  عالم محدث فقيه -وإن كان محدثا أقوى منه فقيها- ، ولا أعلم له كلاما يدل على الإرجاء أبدا ، لكن الذين يريدون أن يكفروا الناس يقولون أنهم مرجئة ، فهو من باب التلقيب بألقاب السوء .
وأنا أشهد للشيخ الألباني  بالاستقامة ، وسلامة المعتقد ، وحسن القصد ، ولكن مع ذلك لا نقول إنه لا يخطئ ، لأنه لا أحد معصوم إلا الرسول.].
السؤالان من " الأسئلة القطرية " .

----------


## أبو القاسم

كلام الشيخ العثيمين معزول عن ملابساته..لا يفيدك بشيء
ولقد بينّا بالنقول من القائل..ولله الحمد..من كلام السلف وكلام أكبر محقق لعقيدة السلف وهو المجدد المجاهد الإمام الجهبذ ابن تيمية..فلماذا المحاولة لسدّ عين الشمس؟
العثيمين في معرض الدفاع عن الألباني..وفي زمن ثارت فيه فتن كثيرة..فهو يريد أن يجمع القلوب مجيبا على بعض الشباب الذي لا يؤمن حماسهم,,
فكيف يعارض الكلام البين بهذا الكلام؟

ثم لماذا الزج باسم الألباني..هل ذكره أحد هنا؟!
نحن كلامنا واضح..ونعرف الفرق -ولله الحمد-بين الألباني..وبين بعض تلامذته ..
وإن كنا لا ننفي وقوع الشيخ الألباني في الإرجاء..لأن الحق أحب إلينا منه

أما كلام الأمين..فغير دقيق..
وهو يدل أنك لم تقف على كلام السعد والعلوان. والطريفي وغيرهم..
بل اكتفيت بادعاء أن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال..ولم تقابل الأدلة بالأدلة..
مع أن كلام الأخ الفاضل محمد بن مسلمة وجيه جدا..
إذا كيف يقابل هؤلاء الأعلام بالمجاهيل أصلا؟
وهل توصّل هذا إلى ما غاب عن هؤلاء جميعا؟
مع العلم أن هذا الحديث تمت مناقشته في ملتقى أهل الحديث وتوصّل المشرفون فيه وعلى رأسهم الشيخ عبد الرحمان الفقيه إلى ضعفه
فهذا من الإزراء بمكانة أهل العلم أيضا
ثم من الذي أساء الأدب؟
انظر إلى أصحابك..كيف يحتقرون أمثال الشيخ العلامة سفر الحوالي..ويعظمون من يقدح فيهم

فإن كنت تدافع عنهم لأنك تنتسب إلى تيارهم..فهذا شأنك..
لكن عليك أن تتقي الله تعالى قبل التسرع في إلقاء التهم جزافا..
وأسأل الله الهداية لي ولك

وجزى الله خيرا الشيخ الفاضل عدنان البخاري..على تعليقه بما يدين الله به

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> أما كلام الأمين..فغير دقيق..
> وهو يدل أنك لم تقف على كلام السعد والعلوان. والطريفي وغيرهم..
> بل اكتفيت بادعاء أن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال..ولم تقابل الأدلة بالأدلة..
> مع أن كلام الأخ الفاضل محمد بن مسلمة وجيه جدا..
> إذا كيف يقابل هؤلاء الأعلام بالمجاهيل أصلا؟


جوابك خارج عن الموضوع لسبب أو لآخر
و لم  أتكلم عن هؤلاء المشايخ بل ذكرت للأخ أنه من حقه أن يناقش علميا دون أن يتخذ مثل هذه الأمور ذريعة ليسب أخاه المسلم بالباطل و يزعم أنه لا يعرف قدر فلان أو فلان

أما بالنسبة للأثر فما فائدة النقاش في أثر تلقته الأمة بالقبول في مسألة مجمع عليها

----------


## أبو القاسم

أبدا لم تتلقه بالقبول..
وهو غير حجة أصلا..
وأحسن أحواله أنه مضطرب سندا ومتنا..
والقاعدة أن النصوص الواضحة التي جاءت بها الشريعة لا تعارض بمثل هذا..إذن لضاعت الشريعة واندرست معالم الدين
انظر بيان ذلك..في الفتاوى..لابن تيمية تجده جليا..
وقد نقلنا الإجماع على أصل المسألة

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> أبدا لم تتلقه بالقبول..
> والقاعدة أن النصوص الواضحة التي جاءت بها الشريعة


أما الأثر فلن أناقشك فيه و يكفيك ما مضى
و أما الإجماع فأنت لم تتكلم عليه فهل تعتقده أو لا

أما كلامك على النصوص فسيأتي بعد أن تخبرني عن إعتقادك في الإجماع

----------


## أبو القاسم

نعم نقل الإجماع على المسألة ابن كثير وابن حزم..
وهو مفهوم من كلام ابن تيمية..وابن القيم
وأعجب بصراحة من سؤالك عن اعتقادي في الإجماع..
فهل تراني ألبس زنّارا أو خاجا من كنيسة؟
الإجماع حجة..باتفاق..وما ذكر فيه من خلاف فليس على أصله.
ولكن على صوره أو مدى التحقق من وقوعه..

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> نعم نقل الإجماع على المسألة ابن كثير وابن حزم..
> وهو مفهوم من كلام ابن تيمية..وابن القيم
> وأعجب بصراحة من سؤالك عن اعتقادي في الإجماع..
> فهل تراني ألبس زنّارا أو خاجا من كنيسة؟
> الإجماع حجة..باتفاق..وما ذكر فيه من خلاف فليس على أصله.
> ولكن على صوره أو مدى التحقق من وقوعه..


يا أخي هداك الله و هل سألتك عن اعتقادك في الإجماع عموما أم في مسألتنا 
هل لك أحسن الله إليك أن توضح لي الصورة المجمع عليها ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

إذا أردت الحق..
فإني سأختصر عليك الطريق:-
أقوى دليل عندي..هو قول الله تعالى..
ولا وجود لما يصرف ظاهر اللفظ..عن حقيقة الكفر الأكبر..
وأنا أطلبك أن تأتي لي بآية سمى الله فيها قوما بالكافرين..ثم كان مافعلوه كفرا أصغر
وأعتقد أن ابن كثير -على الأقل-نقل الإجماع عليه ..كما بيّنت..
وما يخالف فيه بعض المعاصرين في هذه القضية يرجع لأحد أمور:-
1-إما بسبب انتمائهم لتيارات انهزامية معروفة تفضي بهم إلى تبنّي أقوال أسوأ من ذلك بكثير
2-وإما بسبب عدم تنزيل الصورة الواقعية على ما حكي عنه الإجماع..
3-وإما احترازا من أن يقع بعض الشباب في التكفير الذي يودي بهم إلى مآلات غير محمودة..فينقلوا الحكم في ذات الفعل إلى الحكم على الأعيان دون ضوابط..على شاكلة ما فعل ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عندما سأله سائل:هل للقاتل من توبة؟..قال:لا..لأ  ه رأى الشرر يخرج من عينيه..
4-وإما بسبب عدم اعتقادهم بوجود إجماع أصلا..فيتخيرون القول الذي يرونه أسلم

وأنا أطلب منك..إن كانت بغيتك الحق..أن يكون الحوار على الخاص..فلا داعي لإشغال القراء بهذا الجدل..
لأني لا أريد النقاش هنا..فقد أشبع الأمر بحثا..
لكن كرامة لك..إذا كنت فعلا تقصد الحق ..وليس مجرد الانتصار..
فأدعوك للحوار على الخاص..
ولست إخالني سأرد هنا في هذا الأمر

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

يا أخي  لو نقلت لي الصورة المجمع عليها لاختصرت الطريق بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> و الله الذي قام به الأخ هو عين العلم إن كنت تريد العلم 
> فهل إذا ضعف الشيخ العلوان حديثا معنى ذلك أنه لا يناقش و لا يخالف أم أنه معصوم هذا دين القساوسة  
> ثم أين تعلمت أن من خالف شيخا في الحكم على حديث أنه أنكر علمه و مكانته
> ثم أقول شيئا قد لا يعجب بعض المشاركين لكن أقوله 
> من أراد أن يناقش فعليه أن يتعلم معنى الدليل قبل أن يكتب 
> و ليضف إلى ذلك حسن الأدب و أما السب و الشتم فهي بضاعة البطالين


أخي: أنت الأن تناظر في مسألة دقيقة وخطيرة يترتب عليها إسلام وكفر ومن أدق أبواب الأيمان والكفر
والأخ الحبيب اللبيب أبو القاسم..حفظه الله يأتي بالأدلة عن الكبار ويحيل إلى ماقرره الأئمة أمثال شيخ الأسلام ابن تيمية وغيره من الأئمة وانتم تلوون أعناق النصوص هذا الذي اقصد ولاتحمل كلامي مالايحتمل وتلزمني بما لم أقل ..
وأنا أقول بأن أخوك أبو صلاح صاحب سرقات علمية لا يوثق به أصلاً.. وطرد من ملتقى أهل الحديث.. وانظر هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34635
والمسائل الكبار ينظر فيها إلى أقوال الأئمة الكبار 
مثل ماقرره أخي أبو القاسم ..

----------


## أبو جهاد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 الأخ الفاضل / علي الفضلي 

 زُر هذا الرابط تجد فيه الجواب عن احتجاجك  بكلام العثيمين - رحمه الله - 

http://www.saaid.net/Doat/almuwahid/04.htm


 وهنا مقالات نافعة :

http://www.saaid.net/Doat/almuwahid/

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> أخي: 
> والمسائل الكبار ينظر فيها إلى أقوال الأئمة الكبار 
> ..


هذه كلمة حق جزاك الله خيرا
فهل تعتقد أن الشيخ ابن باز من الكبار ؟
فإن كان الجواب بنعم فأنصحك بالرجوع إلى شريط له معنون بالدمعة البازية ثم أخبرني ماذا يقول فيها 

ثم أنصحك نصيحة أخرى إذا رأيت أخاك المسلم قد أخطأ -في اعتقادك -فحاول أن ترده إلى الحق بالكلمة الطيبة و الأسلوب الحسن

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> يا أخي  لو نقلت لي الصورة المجمع عليها لاختصرت الطريق بارك الله فيك


ابشر بما يسرك هذه هي الإجماعات..
1- يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:( والإنسان متى حلل الحرام- المجمع عليه- أو حرم الحلال- المجمع عليه - أو بدل الشرع - المجمع عليه- كان كافراً باتفاق الفقهاء) مجموع الفتاوى ج 3 ص 267
2- ويقول أيضاً : (( ومعلوم أن من أسقط الأمر والنهي الذي بعث الله به رسله  فهو كافر باتفاق المسلمين واليهود والنصارى))  المصدر السابق ج 8 ص 106
3- ويقول ابن القيم - رحمه الله - (( وقد جاء القرآن وصح الإجماع بأن دين الإسلام نسخ كل دين قبله , وأن من التزم ماجاءت به  التوراة والإنجيل ، ولم يتبع القرآن فهو كافر)) أحكام أهل الذمة ج 1 ص 259
4- ويقول ابن كثير - رحمه الله - : (( فمن ترك الشرع المحكم المنزل على محمد بن عبدالله خاتم الأنبياء عليه الصلاة والسلام ،وتحاكم إلى غيره من الشرائع المنسوخة كفر فكيف بمن تحاكم إلى الياسا وقدمها عليه ؟ ومن فعل ذلك كفر بإجماع المسلمين..
هذه حكايات الأئمة الإجماع على كفر من تحاكم إلى غير الشريعة ..

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> هذه حكايات الأئمة الإجماع على كفر من تحاكم إلى غير الشريعة ..


جزاك الله خيرا و أسأل الله أن يرزقني و إياك الإخلاص في القول و العمل

أرجو منكم أن توضحوا هذه النقطة فقط لأن النزاع وقع في هذا الموضوع و في غيره بين فريقين

الفريق الأول : يقول أننا لا نكفر من تحاكم إلى غير  الشريعة الكفر الأكبر المخرج من الملة إلا إذا استحل أو فضّل أو أمور أخرى معروفة

الفريق الثاني قالوا هذا التحاكم مطلقا كفر أكبر من غير شروط 

فمن من الفريقين يوافقه هذا الإجماع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

أخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك..
أما قولك من من الفريقين يوافقه الإجماع ..
فأقول الفريق الثاني الذي ذكرت.. وذلك لأن المخالف لم يذكر إجماعاً 
وأين النقل عن العلماء الذين حكوا الإجماع؟ إن حكاية الإجماع ليست بالأمر الهيّن, إلا أن تكون ممن توهم في مقالة أنه لامخالف فيها  فادعى الإجماع عليها .
وكثيراً مايقع هذا  لبعض الناس فيتبين أن الأمر خلاف ما ادعاه .
فكيف إذا  كان قد حُكي الإجماع على خلاف ماادعاه؟؟
هذا بإختصار...

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي الكريم محمد..سدده الله تعالى
أليس من التواضع لله أن ترد على أخيك بدل أن تهمله؟
وهل لك أن تحدد لي أين خرجت من حد الأدب معك خاصة؟
ولماذا ترفض الحوار في الخاص؟
أليس المقصود هو التوصل للحق؟

الإجماعات التي نقلها لك الأخ الحبيب محمد بن مسلمة..نقلتها لكم من قبل..
فلماذا العود للسؤال عفا الله عنك؟

لكن الإشكال أن المخالفين يحاولون تأويل هذه النصوص..
وبذي الطريقة بوسع أي أحد أن ينكر أي دليل..
والله المستعان

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

لعلك أخي الكريم لم تقف على كلام شيخ الإسلام كاملا و لذلك فأنا أنقله لك حتى تتضح الصورة أكثر 
و هذا بقية كلامه
[...........وَفِي مِثْلِ هَذَا نَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ عَلَى أَحَدِ الْقَوْلَيْنِ : { وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ } أَيْ هُوَ الْمُسْتَحِلُّ لِلْحُكْمِ بِغَيْرِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ ،
 وَلَفْظُ الشَّرْعِ يُقَالُ فِي عُرْفِ النَّاسِ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ مَعَانٍ : 
" الشَّرْعُ الْمُنَزَّلُ " وَهُوَ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ الرَّسُولُ وَهَذَا يَجِبُ اتِّبَاعُهُ وَمَنْ خَالَفَهُ وَجَبَتْ عُقُوبَتُهُ . 
وَالثَّانِي " الشَّرْعُ الْمُؤَوَّلُ " وَهُوَ آرَاءُ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُجْتَهِدِين  َ فِيهَا كَمَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ وَنَحْوِهِ . فَهَذَا يَسُوغُ اتِّبَاعُهُ وَلَا يَجِبُ وَلَا يَحْرُمُ ، وَلَيْسَ لِأَحَدِ أَنْ يُلْزِمَ عُمُومَ النَّاسِ بِهِ وَلَا يَمْنَعَ عُمُومَ النَّاسِ مِنْهُ . 
وَالثَّالِثُ " الشَّرْعُ الْمُبَدَّلُ " وَهُوَ الْكَذِبُ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِشَهَادَاتِ الزُّورِ وَنَحْوِهَا وَالظُّلْمِ الْبَيِّنِ فَمَنْ قَالَ إنَّ هَذَا مِنْ شَرْعِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ بِلَا نِزَاعٍ .]

فما رأيكم أخي الكريم هل ما زلت تعتقد أن الإجماع الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام هنا يوافق القائلين بالتكفير المطلق من غير استحلال أو تبديل  ؟

و سأرجع إن شاء الله للكلام على بقية الإجمات التي ذكرتها بشرط أن يبقى النقاش بهذه الصورة و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو القاسم

مازلت تهمل كلامي ورسائلي الخاصة أخي الأمين..
هل هذا من الأدب الإسلامي الذي تطالب به؟
المستحل كافر ولو في قضية واحدة..حاكما كان أو محكوما..فكلامك هذا لا ينقض ما قدمناه
لكن المسألة أن من يحمل الناس على شرع كامل هو عبارة عن قوانين وضعية..
فهذا صنو المستحل..لأنه لا يتصور أن يسن شخص دستورا كاملا مغايرا للشرع..ثم يكون مسلما..
خصوصا مع القرائن..كقرينة محاربة من يحاول تغيير هذا الأمر بأمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر
وقد ذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى تكفير من يمنع الزكاة-فقط- إذا قاتل عن منعها

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> مازلت تهمل كلامي ورسائلي الخاصة أخي الأمين..
> هل هذا من الأدب الإسلامي الذي تطالب به؟
> المستحل كافر ولو في قضية واحدة..حاكما كان أو محكوما..فكلامك هذا لا ينقض ما قدمناه
> لكن المسألة أن من يحمل الناس على شرع كامل هو عبارة عن قوانين وضعية..
> فهذا صنو المستحل..لأنه لا يتصور أن يسن شخص دستورا كاملا مغايرا للشرع..ثم يكون مسلما..
> خصوصا مع القرائن..كقرينة محاربة من يحاول تغيير هذا الأمر بأمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر
> وقد ذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى تكفير من يمنع الزكاة-فقط- إذا قاتل عن منعها


أنا لم أهمل كلامك, و لماذا أهمل كلام أخي المسلم, و من أكون أنا حتى أهمل كلام الناس و اعلم أنني لم أجبك لظروف خاصة و إن كنت أفضل النقاش المعلن حتى تعم الفائدة, و أغلقت باب الرسائل الخاصة حتى لا ترسل لي ثم لا أجيبك لتلك الظروف فتظن أني أهملتك و الله الموفق

أما بالنسبة للموضوع فهل تعتقد أن من حمل الناس على الشرع الكامل يكفر مطلقا من غير استحلال أو تبديل أو تفضيل  ؟
إن كان الجواب بنعم فما هو الدليل على هذا ؟ 
مع العلم أن أهل السنة يعتقدون أن التكفير حكم شرعي ليس لأحد أن أن يقول فيه بغير دليل بل  نصّ الإمام أحمد و محمد ابن عبد الوهاب و غيرهم أننا لا نكفر إلا من أجمع أهل العلم على تكفيره

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> أخي الحبيب: هذا ليس منهج طالب علم.. أو طالب حق 
> يقول لك الأخ: أبو القاسم ضعفه  الشيخ العلوان والشيخ السعد..
> وتأتي أنت وتقول هذا بحث قام بتخريجه أحد الأخوة.. من هذا الأخ ومن شهد له بالعلم!!!
> والعلوان والسعد من الأئمة في هذا  الشأن لا ينكر علمهم ومكانتهم إلا جاهل أو حاقد أو معاند..
> أخي عبدالله.. هذا الأمور العقدية والمصيرية تأخذ من الأئمة الكبار وليس من أبو صلاح وأمثاله..
> وأبو صلاح هذا طرد من ملتقى أهل الحديث بسبب سرقاته العلمية ..؟
> ولا أدري لماذا هذا التعسف أنت وصاحبك الفضلي ..
> والكلام الذي قرره الأخ كلام لم يأتي به من كيسه بل هو ماقرره أئمة هذا الشأن من أمثال الشيخ البراك والحوالي وغيرهم .. 
> ولكنكم وللأسف قوم بهت تلوون أعناق النصوص وتجادلون بالباطل ..
> ثم هذه الطريقة ليست من أصول المناظرة... العلمية يأتي الأخ أبو القاسم بكلام الأئمة وتأتي بالنكرات وكأنك تجادل في أمور بسيطه فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..


إذن تلزمني بالتقليد 

إن كان العلوان والسعد قد ضعفاه فقد رددت كلاهمهما بالقواعد العلمية 

وقد صححه الألباني 

وأبو صلاح حتى لو سرق فخذ الفائدة من كلامه واترك وقد تعقبته بنفسي

وقل لي بربك ما هي أصول المنظرة عندك 

اتهام العباد بالإرجاء لأنهم لا يقولون بالتفصيل الذي تقولون فيه 

سبحان الله 

أقول ابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني 

وتقول البراك والحوالي 

يا رجل لا يمتنع عقلاً ولا شرعاً أن يخطيء هؤلاء ويصيب أولئك أو نصيب نحن 

وبالتفصيل الذي أنصره يقول شيخنا صالح بن غانم السدلان 

والشيخ محمد بن حسن آل الشيخ 

وأما بقية كلامك الإنشائي فإذا أدلتنا ضعيفة ونحن نلوي نصوص أعناق العلماء فبينوا لنا وجه ضعفها 

وكيف لوينا أعناق النصوص 

وأما ألا يجيب المقدسي على أكثر من خمسة إلزامات ألزمته بها 

ويبتر نص شيخ الإسلام 

ويقولني ما لم اقل في مسألة إيمان أبي طالب وتارك جنس العمل 

فكيف تريدني أن أقتنع ؟!

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> ابشر بما يسرك هذه هي الإجماعات..
> 1- يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:( والإنسان متى حلل الحرام- المجمع عليه- أو حرم الحلال- المجمع عليه - أو بدل الشرع - المجمع عليه- كان كافراً باتفاق الفقهاء) مجموع الفتاوى ج 3 ص 267
> 2- ويقول أيضاً : (( ومعلوم أن من أسقط الأمر والنهي الذي بعث الله به رسله  فهو كافر باتفاق المسلمين واليهود والنصارى))  المصدر السابق ج 8 ص 106
> 3- ويقول ابن القيم - رحمه الله - (( وقد جاء القرآن وصح الإجماع بأن دين الإسلام نسخ كل دين قبله , وأن من التزم ماجاءت به  التوراة والإنجيل ، ولم يتبع القرآن فهو كافر)) أحكام أهل الذمة ج 1 ص 259
> 4- ويقول ابن كثير - رحمه الله - : (( فمن ترك الشرع المحكم المنزل على محمد بن عبدالله خاتم الأنبياء عليه الصلاة والسلام ،وتحاكم إلى غيره من الشرائع المنسوخة كفر فكيف بمن تحاكم إلى الياسا وقدمها عليه ؟ ومن فعل ذلك كفر بإجماع المسلمين..
> هذه حكايات الأئمة الإجماع على كفر من تحاكم إلى غير الشريعة ..



النص الأول تقدم الجواب عليه وقد بترته أنت كما فعل صاحبك 

والنص الخير أيضاً الجواب عليه 

والنص الثالث قد بينا لك معنى الإلتزام وهو الإيجاب الشرعي على النفس 

قال شيخ الإسلام في تارك الصلاة في المصدر الذي تنقل عنه  (20/97_98) (( ومورد النزاع فيمن أقر بوجوبها والتزم فعلها ولم يفعل))

وذكر ابن القيم للنسخ يدل على أنه يقصد الذين يتعبدون بشرائع الكتاب 

وأما شيخ الإسلام عن إسقاط الأمر والنهي فيقصد به الجحد لهذا ذكر إجماع اليهود والنصارى 

وإلا إذا كان مجرد الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله إسقاط للأمر والنهي 

لكان الحكم بغير ما انزل الله كفراً أكبراً ولو في قضية واحدة 

فمناط التكفير هو الإسقاط لا تعدده 

أو نقول أن مقصود شيخ الإسلام إسقاط جميع الأوامر والمنهيات _بمعنى إهمالها وعدم العمل بها _ بما يشمل التوحيد وترك الشرك 

وأما أن نجعل كلام شيخ الإسلام لا يتناول أقل أفراده وليس عاماً 

فهذا تحكمٌ بارد 

قال شيخ الإسلام في منهاج السنة (5/131) ((فمن لم يلتزم تحكيم الله ورسوله فيما شجر بينهم فقد أقسم الله بنفسه أنه لا يؤمن وأما من كان ملتزماً لحكم الله ظاهراً وباطناً لكن عصى واتبع هواه فهذا بمنزلة أمثاله من العصاة وهذه الآية يحتج بها الخوارج على تكفير ولاة الأمر الذين لا يحكمون بما أنزل ))

انظر كيف لم يفرق بين التشريع العام وغيره وجعل الحكم بالكفر عدم الإلتزام _على المعنى السابق _ وفرق بين غير الملتزم والذي يحكم لشهوة

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

قياس مسألة قتال الممتنعين عن الزكاة على مسألة حاكم يضايق الذين يأمرون بالعروف وينهون عن المنكر 

قياس فاسد 

لأن هؤلاء لم يقاتلوه وإلا للزمنا تكفير كل عاصي يزجر من يأمره بالمعروف أو ينهاه عن المنكر 

وخذ مثالاً 

رجل يشرب الخمر فنهاه ابنه عن هذا وشدد عليه فطرده من البيت _ وهذا تضييق _ 

هل يكون كافراً يتضييقه على ابنه 

لا زلت تتخبط في ظلمات عدم الإتزان العلمي والله المستعان 

وأما سبنا واتهامنا بأننا فرحنا الروافض والأمريكان 

فعدم تكفيرنا للعباد على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة لا يغيظ إلا أهل البدع الذين يتعطشون لرمينا بالغلو 

ثم إنني أحسبك توافقنا في النتيجة وإن لم تتفق معنا في المقدمة 

فلا تكفر جميع الحكام المعاصرين 

فقد اتفقنا إذن 

فما يقال علينا من الناحية التطبيقية يقال عليك 

وإن كنت تكفرهم ولا ترى جواز الخروج لعدم وجود القدرة فقد اتفقت معنا في الفعل أيضاً 

فما يقال علينا من الناحية التطبيقية يقال عليك

----------


## أبو القاسم

كلامي ليس معك يا خليفي..
ولم تفند شيئا كما زعمت..ولم نبتر شيئا
ولسنا من تفرد بنقل الإجماع..بالمناس  بة..
فقد فهمه كثير من العلماء المعاصرين كما فهمناه
ولم أقس شيئا على شيء
وكلام شيخ الإسلام الأخير الذي نقلته ضدك أيضا..
والخوارج كانوا يكفرون أمثال أبي جعفر المنصور وهارون الرشيد..لبعض المآخذ والكبائر..
أما كلامنا فيختلف
ودعك من الحكام المعاصرين وأسلوب التحريض
فكلامنا عن الفعل نفسه..
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو القاسم

جوابا على الأخ الكريم الأمين الجزائري أقول مستعينا بالله وحده
ليس النقاش عن تكفير الأعيان..فهذا موضوع آخر..وما ذكرته من محاذير ينطبق حتى على أمور كفرية أوضح..
أما الدليل الذي طلبت..
فهو كلام الله تعالى..
الذي حكم بكفر من فعل ذلك ولم يشترط استحلالا ولا غيره..
وهذا هو الذي بينه العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم في رسالته الموسومة برسالة تحكيم القوانين
وبه قال العلامة المحقق عبد الرحمان البرّاك المحقق في علم العقيدة خاصة..وكذا العلامة بن جبرين..
وأرجو أن تطالع شرح رسالة تحكيم القوانين للشيخ العلامة سفر الحوالي..ليستبين لك الأمر
والدليل إنما يطلب من يصرف اللفظ عن ظاهره..وليس العكس
خصوصا أن سياق الآيات عن يهود ونصارى..
وهم كفار بإجماع الأمة..
فإما أن يكون المقصود بالكفر..الكفر الأصغر..وهذا يناقض حقيقة المتكلم عنهم
وإما أن يكون كفرا أكبر وهو الجاري مع الأصل..والمتسق مع السياق
وقد بين فضيلة الشيخ ناصر العمر في موقعه أيضا..
وقال:الراجح أن من يتحاكم إلى شرع كامل كالقوانين الوضعية فهو يكفر وإن لم يعتقد استحلالا..ولا تفضيلا..(انظره في موقعه)

وأختم بشيء:-
على فرض أن القضية محل للاختلاف السائغ..
فإن أدلة كفر هذا العمل هي الراجحة..لأن ما يعارض به لا يرقى لحقيقة معنى الدليل
فالدليل كما هي حقيقته باختصار:الموصل للمطلوب 
فقارن بإنصاف أخي الأمين..وبأمانة وتجرد..
بين ما نقوله..وبين ما تقولون..
وخلاصته الآتي:-
أتينا بأقوال لعلماء أقدمين..حكى بعضهم الإجماع..وبعضهم بين حكمه الموافق دون حكاية إجماع
فكان رد بعض من نازع هو التأويل لكلام هؤلاء الأئمة..
ثم أتينا بالقاعدة التي ساقها ابن تيمية في بيان أن الكفر إذا تعرف فهو محمول على الأكبر..
وذكرنا أنه لا صارف
فجاء بعض من يدعي أن ترك جنس الأعمل بالكلية ليس بكفر أصلا..
فأتيناه بكلام أئمة السلف وابن تيمية أيضا في مناقضة هذا الزعم..
فالحاصل إذن..مقاومة المخالفين..هي تشكيك في الأدلة المقدمة..وليس هي في ذاتها أدلة..
وبمقدور كل واحد على هذا النهج كلما جاء لفظ كفر أن ينفيه..ويقول:الم  اد الأصغر..فما الضابط؟
وأما الأثر فهو ضعيف بإجماع كبار أهل الصنعة المعاصرين..
وقد ضعفه أيضا الشيخ المتقن المحدث الدكتور ماهر الفحل..
ولك أن تسأله فهو كاتب هنا
فإن أبيتم حكاية الإجماع..لشبهة أو تأويل
فليس لكم أن تأبوا الاعتراف أنكم لم تقدموا دليلا حقيقيا يصار به إثبات قولكم..
خصوصا أنه لم يحصل في التاريخ أن حصل تبديل كامل..وتحاكم لقوانين أرضية إلا في زمان جنكز خان..
فلذلك لم يتكلم الأقدمون عن هذه الصورة كثيرا..
في حين وجدنا ابن كثير لكونه مؤرخا وعصره مقارب لذلك..بين بجلاء في غير موضع كما في تفسيره..وفي تاريخه
ثم لم تتكرر هذه الحادثة إلا بعد الاستخراب البريطاني والفرنسي لبلادنا..حين شرعنا ننهل من معين دساتيرهم العفنة..الكفرية

فلا يُظن أن من ينفي الكفر عن هذا هو أكثر حمية ممن يثبته..
بل العكس هو الأقرب للنصوص وهو المنسجم مع حقيقة توحيد العبادة
قال الشيخ العلامة أبو إسحاق الحويني:توحيد الحاكمية أبرز معالم توحيد العبادة..

وقد لا قى بسبب هذه الكلمة حربا شعواء من قبل أدعياء السلفية..الذين اتهموه يومها أنه قطبي!

والله المستعان
وعليه التكلان

----------


## علي الفضلي

أقـوال الـعـلـمـاء المـعـتبرين فـي تـحـكـيـم الـقـوانـين
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبعد:
فهذا بعض ما قاله علماء الإسلام المعتبرين على مدار القرون تسليم كف بكف وكابر عن كابر .. في تأويل آيات الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وتحكيم القوانين :
حبر الأمة  وترجمان  القرآن  الصحابي الجليل  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما
روى علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس في تفسير قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ [المائدة:44] قال: "من جحد ما أنزل الله، فقد كفر، ومن أقرّبه، لم يحكم به فهو ظالم فاسق". 
وقال طاووس عن ابن عباس – أيضاً – في قوله: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾؛ قال: ليس بالكفر الذي يذهبون إليه". وفي لفظ: "كفر لا ينقل عن الملة". وفي لفظ آخر: "كفر دون كفر، وظلم دون ظلم، وفسق دون فسق". 
ولفظ ثالث: "هو به كفره، وليس كمن كفر بالله، وملائكته، وكتبه ورسله". 
العلماء الأعلام الذين صرحوا بصحة  تفسير ابن عباس  واحتجوا  به
الحاكم في المستدرك (2/393)، ووافقه الذهبي، الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره (2/64) قال: صحيح على شرط الشيخين، الإمام القدوة محمد بن نصر المروزي في تعظيم قدر الصلاة (2/520)، الإمام أبو المظفر السمعاني في تفسيره (2/42)، الإمام البغوي في معالم التنزيل (3/61)، الإمام أبو بكر بن العربي في أحكام القرآن (2/624)، الإمام القرطبي في الجامع لأحكام القرآن (6/190)، الإمام البقاعي في نظم الدرر (2/460)، الإمام الواحدي في الوسيط (2/191)، العلامة صديق حسن خان في نيل المرام (2/472)، العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان (2/101)، العلامة أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام في الإيمان (ص 45)، العلامة أبو حيان في البحر لمحيط (3/492)، الإمام ابن بطة في الإبانة (2/723)، الإمام ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (4/237)، العلامة الخازن في تفسيره (1/310)، العلامة السعدي في تفسيره (2/296)، شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (7/312)، العلامة ابن القيم الجوزية في مدارج السالكين (1/335)، محدث العصر العلامة الألباني في "الصحيحة" (6/109).
قال فقيه الزمان العلامة ابن عثيمين في "التحذير من فتنة التكفير" ( ص 68):
لكن لما كان هذا الأثر لا يرضي هؤلاء المفتونين بالتكفير؛ صاروا يقولون: هذا الأثر غير مقبول! ولا يصح عن ابن عباس! فيقال لهم: كيف لا يصحّ؛ وقد تلقاه من هو أكبر منكم، وأفضل، وأعلم بالحديث؟! وتقولون: لا نقبل ... فيكفينا أن علماء جهابذة؛ كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وابن القيم – وغيرهما – كلهم تلقوه بالقبول ويتكلمون به، وينقلونه؛ فالأثر صحيح. 
 إمام أهل السنة  والجماعة  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل  (المتوفى سنة :241)
قال إسماعيل بن سعد في "سؤالات ابن هاني" (2/192): "سألت أحمد: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾، قلت: فما هذا الكفر؟
قال: "كفر لا يخرج من الملة"
ولما سأله أبو داود السجستاني في سؤالاته (ص 114) عن هذه الآية؛ أجابه بقول طاووس وعطاء المتقدمين.
وذكر شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية في "مجموع الفتاوى" (7/254)، وتلميذه ابن القيم في "حكم تارك الصلاة" ( ص 59-60): أن الإمام أحمد –رحمه الله- سئل عن الكفر المذكور في آية الحكم؛ فقال: "كفر لا ينقل عن الملة؛ مثل الإيمان بعضه دون بعض، فكذلك الكفر، حتى يجيء من ذلك أمر لا يختلف فيه".
الإمام محمد بن نصر المروزي   (المتوفى سنة :294)
قال في "تعظيم قدر الصلاة" (2/520): ولنا في هذا قدوة بمن روى عنهم من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين؛ إذ جعلوا للكفر فروعاً دون أصله لا تنقل صاحبه عن ملة الإسلام، كما ثبتوا للإيمان من جهة العمل فرعاً للأصل، لا ينقل تركه عن ملة الإسلامة، من ذلك قول ابن عباس في قوله: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾.
وقال (2/523) معقباً على أثر عطاء:- "كفر دون كفر، وظلم دون ظلم وفسق دون فسق"-: وقد صدق عطاء؛ قد يسمى الكافر ظالماً، ويسمى العاصي من المسلمين ظالماً، فظلم ينقل عن ملة الإسلام وظلم لا ينقل".
شيخ المفسرين الإمام ابن جرير الطبري   (المتوفى سنة :310)
قال في "جامع البيان" (6/166): وأولى هذه الأقوال عندي بالصواب: قول من قال: نزلت هذه الآيات في كفّار أهل الكتاب، لأن ما قبلها وما بعدها من الآيات ففيهم نزلت، وهم المعنيون بها، وهذه الآيات سياق الخبر عنهم، فكونها خبراً عنهم أولى. 
فإن قال قائل: فإن الله تعالى قد عمّ بالخبر بذلك عن جميع من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله، فكيف جعلته خاصاً؟! 
قيل: إن الله تعالى عمّ بالخبر بذلك عن قوم كانوا بحكم الله الذي حكم به في كتابه جاحدين، فأخبر عنهم أنهم بتركهم الحكم على سبيل ما تركوه كافرون، وكذلك القول في كلّ من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله جاحداً به، هو بالله كافر؛ كما قال ابن عباس".
الإمام ابن بطة  العكبري  (المتوفى سنة :387)
ذكر في "الإبانة" (2/723): "باب ذكر الذنوب التي تصير بصاحبها إلى كفر غير خارج به من الملّة"، وذكر ظمن هذا الباب: الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وأورد آثار الصحابة والتابعين على أنه كفر أصغر غير ناقل من الملة".
الإمام ابن عبد البر   (المتوفى سنة : 463)
قال في "التمهيد" (5/74): "وأجمع العلماء على أن الجور في الحكم من الكبائر لمن تعمد ذلك عالما به، رويت في ذلك آثار شديدة عن السلف، وقال الله عز وجل: 
﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾،﴿ الظَّالِمُونَ ﴾،﴿ الْفَاسِقُونَ ﴾ نزلت في أهل الكتاب، قال حذيفة وابن عباس: وهي عامة فينا؛ قالوا ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة إذا فعل ذلك رجل من أهل هذه الأمة حتى يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر روي هذا المعنى عن جماعة من العلماء بتأويل القرآن منهم ابن عباس وطاووس وعطاء".
الإمام السمعاني  (المتوفى سنة :510)
قال في تفسيره للآية (2/42): "واعلم أن الخوارج يستدلون بهذه الآية، ويقولون: من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله؛ فهو كافر، وأهل السنة قالوا: لا يكفر بترك الحكم".
الإمام ابن الجوزي   (المتوفى سنة : 597)
قال في "زاد المسير" (2/366): وفصل الخطاب: أن من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله جاحداً له، وهو يعلم أن الله أنزله؛ كما فعلت اليهود؛ فهو كافر، ومن لم يحكم به ميلاً إلى الهوى من غير جحود؛ فهو ظالم فاسق، وقد روى علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس؛ أنه قال: من جحد ما أنزل الله؛ فقد كفر، ومن أقرّبه؛ ولم يحكمم به؛ فهو ظالم فاسق".
الإمام ابن العربي  (المتوفى سنة :543)
قال رحمه الله في "أحكام القرآن" (2/624): " وهذا يختلف: إن حكم بما عنده على أنه من عند الله، فهو تبديل له يوجب الكفر، وإن حكم به هوى ومعصية فهو ذنب تدركه المغفرة على أصل أهل السنة في الغفران للمذنبين".
الإمام القرطبي   (المتوفى سنة :671)
وقال في "المفهم" (5/117): "وقوله ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ يحتج بظاهره من يكفر بالذنوب، وهم الخوارج!، ولا حجة لهم فيه؛ لأن هذه الآيات نزلت في اليهود المحرفين كلام الله تعالى، كما جاء في الحديث، وهم كفار، فيشاركهم في حكمها من يشاركهم في سبب النزول. 
وبيان هذا: أن المسلم إذا علم حكم الله تعلى في قضية قطعاً ثم لم يحكم به، فإن كان عن جحد كان كافراً، لا يختلف في هذا، وإن كان لا عن جحد كان عاصياً مرتكب كبيرة، لأنه مصدق بأصل ذلك الحكم، وعالم بوجوب تنفيذه عليه، لكنه عصى بترك العمل به، وهذا في كل ما يُعلم من ضرورة الشرع حكمه؛ كالصلاة وغيرها من القواعد المعلومة، وهذا مذهب أهل السنة".
شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية   (المتوفى سنة :728)
قال في "مجموع الفتاوى" (3/267): والإنسان متى حلّل الحرام المجمع عليه أو حرم الحرام المجمع عليه أو بدل الشرع المجمع عليه كان كافراً مرتداً باتفاق الفقهاء، وفي مثل هذا نزل قوله على أحد القولين : ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ [المائدة:44] ؛ أي: المستحل للحكم بغير ما أنزل الله".
وقال في منهاج السنة (5/130): قال تعالى: ﴿ فَلاَ وَرَبِّكَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىَ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَجِدُواْ فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُواْ تَسْلِيمًا ﴾ [النساء:65]؛ فمن لم يلتزم تحكيم الله ورسوله فيما شجر بينهم؛ فقد أقسم الله بنفسه أنه لا يؤمن، وأما من كان ملتزماً لحكم الله ورسولة باطناً وظاهراً، لكن عصى واتبع هواه؛ فهذا بمنزلة أمثاله من العصاة. وهذه الآية مما يحتج بها الخوارج على تكفير ولاة الأمر الذين لا يحكمون بما أنزل الله، ثم يزعمون أن اعتقادهم هو حكم الله. وقد تكلم الناس بما يطول ذكره هنا، وما ذكرته يدل عليه سياق الآية".
وقال في "مجموع الفتاوى" (7/312): "وإذا كان من قول السلف: (إن الإنسان يكون فيه إيمان ونفاق)، فكذلك في قولهم: (إنه يكون فيه إيمان وكفر) ليس هو الكفر الذي ينقل عن الملّة، كما قال ابن عباس وأصحابه في قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ قالوا: كفروا كفراً لا ينقل عن الملة، وقد اتّبعهم على ذلك أحمد بن حنبل وغيره من أئمة السنة".
الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية  (المتوفى سنة :751)
قال في "مدارج السالكين" (1/336): والصحيح: أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله يتناول الكفرين: الأصغر والأكبر بحسب حال الحاكم، فإنه إن اعتقد وجوب الحكم بما أنزل الله في هذه الواقعة، وعدل عنه عصياناً، مع اعترافه بأنه مستحق للعقوبة؛ فهذا كفر أصغر. وإن اعتقد أنه غير واجب، وأنه مُخيّر فيه، مع تيقُنه أنه حكم الله، فهذا كفر أكبر. إن جهله وأخطأه، فهذا مخطئ، له حكم المخطئين. 
وقال في "الصلاة وحكم تاركها" ( ص 72): "وههنا أصل آخر، وهو الكفر نوعان: كفر عمل. وكفر جحود وعناد. فكفر الجحود: أن يكفر بما علم أن الرسول جاء به من عند الله جحوداً وعناداً؛ من أسماء الرب، وصفاته، وأفعاله، وأحكامه. وهذا الكفر يضاد الإيمان من كل وجه.وأما كفر العمل: فينقسم إلى ما يضاد الإيمان، وإلى ما لا يضاده: فالسجود للصنم، والاستهانة بالمصحف، وقتل النبيِّ، وسبه؛ يضاد الإيمان. وأما الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ، وترك الصلاة؛ فهو من الكفر العملي قطعاً".
الحافظ ابن كثير  (المتوفى سنة :774)
قال رحمه الله في "تفسير القرآن العظيم" (2/61): ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ لأنهم جحدوا حكم الله قصداً منهم وعناداً وعمداً، وقال ههنا: (فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُم الظَّالِمُونَ) لأنهم لم ينصفوا المظلوم من الظالم في الأمر الذي أمر الله بالعدل والتسوية بين الجميع فيه، فخالفوا وظلموا وتعدوا".
الإمام  الشاطبي  (المتوفى سنة :790)
قال في "الموافقات" (4/39): "هذه الآية والآيتان بعدها نزلت في الكفار، ومن غيّر حكم الله من اليهود، وليس في أهل الإسلام منها شيء؛ لأن المسلم –وإن ارتكب كبيرة- لا يقال له: كافر".
    الإمام ابن أبي العز الحنفي  (المتوفى سنة : 791)
قال في "شرح الطحاوية" ( ص 323): وهنا أمر يجب أن يتفطن له، وهو: أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله قد يكون كفراً ينقل عن الملة، وقد يكون معصية: كبيرة أو صغيرة، ويكون كفراً: أما مجازاً؛ وإما كفراً أصغر، على القولين المذكورين. وذلك بحسب حال الحاكم: فإنه إن اعتقد أن الحكم بما أنزل الله غير واجب، وأنه مخير فيه، أو استهان به مع تيقنه أنه حكم الله؛ فهذا أكبر. وإن اعتقد وجوب الحكم بما أنزل الله، وعلمه في هذه الواقعه، وعدل عنه مع اعترافه بأنه مستحق للعقوبة؛ فهذا عاص، ويسمى كافراً كفراً مجازيا، أو كفراً أصغر. وإن جهل حكم الله فيها مع بذل جهده واستفراغ وسعه في معرفة الحكم وأخطأه؛ فهذا مخطئ، له أجر على اجتهاده، وخطؤه مغفور.
الحافظ  ابن حجر العسقلاني  (المتوفى سنة :852)
قال في "فتح الباري" (13/120): "إن الآيات، وإن كان سببها أهل الكتاب، لكن عمومها يتناول غيرهم، لكن لما تقرر من قواعد الشريعة: أن مرتكب المعصية لا يسمى: كافراً، ولا يسمى – أيضاً – ظالماً؛ لأن الظلم قد فُسر بالشرك، بقيت الصفة الثالثة"؛ يعني الفسق.
العلامة عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ   (المتوفى سنة : 1293)
قال في "منهاج التأسيس" ( ص 71): وإنما يحرُم إذا كان المستند إلى الشريعة باطلة تخالف الكتاب والسنة، كأحكام اليونان والإفرنج والتتر، وقوانينهم التي مصدرها آراؤهم وأهوائهم، وكذلك البادية وعادتهم الجارية... فمن استحل الحكم بهذا في الدماء أو غيرها؛ فهو كافر، قال تعالى : ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ ... وهذه الآية ذكر فيها بعض المفسرين: أن الكفر المراد هنا: كفر دون الكفر الأكبر؛ لأنهم فهموا أنها تتناول من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وهو غير مستحل لذلك، لكنهم لا ينازعون في عمومها للمستحل، وأن كفره مخرج عن الملة".
العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي   (المتوفى سنة : 1307)
قال في "تيسير الكريم الرحمن" (2/296-297): " فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من أعمال أهل الكفر، وقد يكون كفرً ينقل عن الملة، وذلك إذا اعتقد حله وجوازه، وقد يكون كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، ومن أعمال الكفر قد استحق من فعله العذاب الشديد .. ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾ قال ابن عباس: كفر دون كفر، وظلم دون ظلم، وفسق دون فسق، فهو ظلم أكبر عند استحلاله، وعظيمة كبيرة عند فعله غير مستحل له".
العلامة  صديق حسن خان القنوجي  (المتوفى سنة : 1307)
قال في "الدين الخالص" (3/305): "الآية الكريمة الشريفة تنادي عليهم بالكفر، وتتناول كل من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله، أللهم إلا أن يكون الإكراه لمهم عذراً في ذلك، أو يعتبر الاستخفاف أو الاستحلال؛ لأن هذه القيود إذا لم تعتبر فيهم، لا يكون أحد منهم ناجياً من الكفر والنار أبداً".
سماحة الشيخ  العلامة  محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ   (المتوفى سنة : 1389)
قال في "مجموع الفتاوى" (1/80) له:"وكذلك تحقيق معنى محمد رسول الله: من تحكيم شريعته، والتقيد بها، ونبذ ما خالفها من القوانين والأوضاع وسائر الأشياء التي ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، والتي من حكم بها [يعني القوانين الوضعية] أو حاكم إليها؛ معتقداً صحة ذلك وجوازه؛ فهو كافر الكفر الناقل عن الملة، فإن فعل ذلك بدون اعتقاد ذلك وجوازه؛ فهو كافر الكفر العملي الذي لا ينقل عن الملّة".( )
العلامة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي   (المتوفى سنة : 1393)
قال في "أضواء البيان" (2/104):" واعلم: أن تحرير المقال في هذا البحث: أن الكفر والظلم والفسق، كل واحد منها أطلق في الشرع مراداً به المعصية تارة، والكفر المخرج من الملة أخرى: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ ﴾ معارضاً للرسل، وإبطالاً لأحكام الله؛ فظلمه وفسقه وكفره كلها مخرج من الملة. ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ ﴾ معتقداً أنه مرتكب حراماً، فاعل قبيحاً، فكفره وظلمه وفسقه غير مخرج من الملة".
محدث  العصر العلامة محمد بن ناصر الدين الألباني   (المتوفى سنة : 1420)
قال في "التحذير من فتنة التكفير" ( ص 56): " ... ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾؛ فما المراد بالكفر فيها؟ هل هو الخروج عن الملة؟ أو أنه غير ذلك؟، فأقول: لا بد من الدقة في فهم الآية؛ فإنها قد تعني الكفر العملي؛ وهو الخروج بالأعمال عن بعض أحكام الإسلام. 
ويساعدنا في هذا الفهم حبر الأمة، وترجمان القرآن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما، الذي أجمع المسلمون جميعاً – إلا من كان من الفرق الضالة – على أنه إمام فريد في التفسير. 
فكأنه طرق سمعه – يومئذ – ما نسمعه اليوم تماماً من أن هناك أناساً يفهمون هذه الأية فهماً سطحياً، من غير تفصيل، فقال رضي الله عنه: "ليس الكفر الذي تذهبون إليه"، و:"أنه ليس كفراً ينقل عن الملة"، و:"هو كفر دون كفر"، ولعله يعني: بذلك الخوارج الذين خرجوا على أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه، ثم كان من عواقب ذلك أنهم سفكوا دماء المؤمنين، وفعلوا فيهم ما لم يفعلوا بالمشركين، فقال: ليس الأمر كما قالوا! أو كما ظنوا! إنما هو: كفر دون كفر...".
سماحة  الشيخ  العلامة  عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز  (المتوفى سنة : 1421)
نشرت جريدة الشرق الأوسط في عددها (6156) بتاريخ 12/5/1416 مقالة قال فيها: "اطلعت على الجواب المفيد القيّم الذي تفضل به صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني – وفقه الله – المنشور في جريدة "الشرق الأوسط" وصحيفة "المسلمون" الذي أجاب به فضيلته من سأله عن تكفير من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله – من غير تفصيل -، فألفيتها كلمة قيمة قد أصاب فيه الحق، وسلك فيها سبيل المؤمنين، وأوضح – وفقه الله – أنه لا يجوز لأحد من الناس أن يكفر من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله – بمجرد الفعل – من دون أن يعلم أنه استحلّ ذلك بقلبه، واحتج بما جاء في ذلك عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – وغيره من سلف الأمة.
ولا شك أن ما ذكره في جوابه في تفسير قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ﴾، ﴿...الظَّالِمُ  ونَ ﴾، ﴿ ...الْفَاسِقُونَ ﴾، هو الصواب، وقد أوضح – وفقه الله – أن الكفر كفران: أكبر وأصغر، كما أن الظلم ظلمان، وهكذا الفسق فسقان: أكبر وأصغر، فمن استحل الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله أو الزنا أو الربا أو غيرهما من المحرمات المجمع على تحريمها فقد كفر كفراً أكبر، ومن فعلها بدون استحلال كان كفره كفراً أصغر وظلمه ظلماً أصغر وهكذا فسقه".( )
 فقيه الزمان   العلامة  محمد بن صالح  العثيمين   (المتوفى سنة : 1421)
سُئل في شريط "التحرير في مسألة التكفير" بتاريخ (22/4/1420) سؤالاً مفاده:
إذا ألزم الحاكم الناس بشريعة مخالفة للكتاب والسنة مع اعترافه بأن الحق ما في الكتاب والسنة لكنه يرى إلزام الناس بهذا الشريعة شهوة أو لاعتبارات أخرى، هل يكون بفعله هذا كافراً أم لابد أن يُنظر في اعتقاده في هذه المسألة؟
فأجاب: "... أما في ما يتعلق بالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله؛ فهو كما في كتابه العزيز، ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: كفر، وظلم، وفسق، على حسب الأسباب التي بُني عليها هذا الحكم، فإذا كان الرجل يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله تبعاً لهواه مع علمه أن بأن الحق فيما قضى الله به ؛ فهذا لا يكفر لكنه بين فاسق وظالم، وأما إذا كان يشرع حكماً عاماً تمشي عليه الأمة يرى أن ذلك من المصلحة وقد لبس عليه فيه فلا يكفر أيضاً، لأن كثيراً من الحكام عندهم جهل بعلم الشريعة ويتصل بمن لا يعرف الحكم الشرعي، وهم يرونه عالماً كبيراً، فيحصل بذلك مخالفة، وإذا كان يعلم الشرع ولكنه حكم بهذا أو شرع هذا وجعله دستوراً يمشي الناس عليه؛ نعتقد أنه ظالم في ذلك وللحق الذي جاء في الكتاب والسنة أننا لا نستطيع أن نكفر هذا، وإنما نكفر من يرى أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله أولى أن يكون الناس عليه، أو مثل حكم الله عز وجل فإن هذا كافر لأنه يكذب بقول الله تعالى: ﴿ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَحْكَمِ الْحَاكِمِينَ ﴾ وقوله تعالى: ﴿ أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللّهِ حُكْمًا لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ ﴾. 
اللجنة  الدائمة  للبحوث  العلمية  والإفتاء  في السعودية
الفتوى رقم (6310): س: ما حكم من يتحاكم إلى القوانين الوضعية، وهو يعلم بطلانها، فلا يحاربها، ولا يعمل على إزالتها؟
ج: "الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله، وآله وصحبه؛ وبعد:
الواجب التحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الاختلاف، قال تعالى: ﴿ فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً ﴾، وقال تعالى: ﴿ فَلاَ وَرَبِّكَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىَ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَجِدُواْ فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُواْ تَسْلِيمًا ﴾. والتحاكم يكون إلى كتاب الله تعالى وإلى سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن لم يكن يتحاكم إليها مستحلاً التحاكم إلى غيرهما من القوانين الوضعيه بدافع طمع في مال أو منصب؛ فهو مرتكب معصية، وفاسق فسقاً دون فسق، ولا يخرج من دائرة الإيمان".
العلامة  الشيخ  عبد المحسن العباد البدر – حفظه الله -
سُئل في المسجد النبوي في درس شرح سنن أبي داود بتاريخ: 16/11/1420 : 
هل استبدال الشريعة الإسلامية بالقوانين الوضعية كفر في ذاته؟ أم يحتاج إلى الاستحلال القلبي والاعتقاد بجواز ذلك؟ وهل هناك فرق في الحكم مرة بغير ما أنزل الله، وجعل القوانين تشريعاً عاماً مع اعتقاد عدم جواز ذلك؟
فأجاب: "يبدو أنه لا فرق بين الحكم في مسألة، أو عشرة، أو مئة، أو ألف – أو أقل أو أكثر – لا فرق؛ ما دام الإنسان يعتبر نفسه أنه مخطئ، وأنه فعل أمراً منكراً، وأنه فعل معصية، وانه خائف من الذنب، فهذا كفر دون كفر. 
وأما مع الاستحلال – ولو كان في مسألة واحدة، يستحل فيها الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، يعتبر نفسه حلالاً-؛ فإنه يكون كافراً ".
هذا بعض ما تيسر جمعه، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
منقول.

----------


## أبو القاسم

كل ما سبق محمول على من حكم في مسألة ونحوها بدافع هوى ورشوة..ونحو ذلك..
وليس بخاف علينا ولله الحمد
فلم تكشف لنا عن مستور
لأنه كما سبق بيانه..لايوجد حاكم في بلاد إسلامية جاء بقوانين الكفار..وقال هذا دستورنا..
حتى عتاة الظالمين كالحجاج لم يفعلها..
وعدم الفهم عن الله ورسوله وكلام العلماء آفة..
والله المستعان

----------


## علي الفضلي

كل هؤلاء الأئمة الأعلام عند أبي قاسم مرجئة لأنهم يفصلون في مسألة الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله !!! والمصيبة الكبرى أن بعض كلام هؤلاء الأئمة هنا يصرح هنا بأنه لا فرق بين المسألة والمسألتين والألف ، وأبو قاسم- بصّره الله - مصر على أن كلامهم محمول على المسألة الواحدة!! وعش رجبا تر عجبا ، ويبدو أن مبدأ صديقنا أبي قاسم : عنزة ولو طارت!!



> أقـوال الـعـلـمـاء المـعـتبرين فـي تـحـكـيـم الـقـوانـين
> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبعد:
> فهذا بعض ما قاله علماء الإسلام المعتبرين على مدار القرون تسليم كف بكف وكابر عن كابر .. في تأويل آيات الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وتحكيم القوانين :
> حبر الأمة  وترجمان  القرآن  الصحابي الجليل  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما
>  إمام أهل السنة  والجماعة  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل  (المتوفى سنة :241)
> الإمام محمد بن نصر المروزي   (المتوفى سنة :294)
> شيخ المفسرين الإمام ابن جرير الطبري   (المتوفى سنة :310)
> الإمام ابن بطة  العكبري  (المتوفى سنة :387)
> الإمام ابن عبد البر   (المتوفى سنة : 463)
> ...

----------


## أبو القاسم

لا تقولني ما لم أقل
الإرجاء قيدته بما تعلم..وقد نافحتَ قبل يومين عن تارك جنس العمل..

ولكن الفهمَ الفهمَ!

هل هؤلاء -أعني السلف خاصة- يتكلمون عن محل النزاع؟
أما ما أوردته عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فتقدم جوابه جليا
ثم لو كنت أمينا في النقل..فقد نقلنا عن بعض هؤلاء ما ينافي ماذكرت..مما يدل أن الإشكال عندك في الفهم

فليست العبرة بالاستكثار من كلام مكرور
العبرة بالدليل

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حيث قال في منهاج السنة 5/130 :
[ .......... بل كثير من المنتسبين إلى الإسلام يحكمون بعاداتهم التي لم ينزلها الله سبحانه وتعالى كسوالف البادية وكأوامر المطاعين فيهم ويرون أن هذا هو الذي ينبغي الحكم به دون الكتاب والسنة وهذا هو الكفر فإن كثيرا من الناس أسلموا ولكن مع هذا لا يحكمون إلا بالعادات الجارية لهم التي يأمر بها المطاعون فهؤلاء إذا عرفوا أنه لا يجوز الحكم إلا بما أنزل الله فلم يلتزموا ذلك بل استحلوا أن يحكموا بخلاف ما أنزل الله فهم كفار وإلا كانوا جهالا كمن تقدم أمرهم].
ها هو شيخ الإسلام يصرح بأن هؤلاء القوم الذين أسلموا لا يحكمون إلا بالعادة  و مع ذلك اشترط الاستحلال لتكفيرهم

----------


## أبو القاسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا النص يستفاد منه الإعذار بالجهل..لا غير
ومازالت المطالبة بالدليل الحقيقي ماثلة..

----------


## أبو القاسم

قال الحافظ ابن كثير:
قوله تعالى " أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون" ينكر تعالى على من خرج عن حكم الله المحكم المشتمل على كل خير الناهي عن كل شر وعدل إلى ما سواه من الآراء والأهواء والاصطلاحات التي وضعها الرجال بلا مستند من شريعة الله كما كان أهل الجاهلية يحكمون به من الضلالات والجهالات مما يضعونها بآرائهم وأهوائهم وكما يحكم به الشارع من السياسات الملكية المأخوذة عن ملكهم جنكزخان الذي وضع لهم الياسق وهو عبارة عن كتاب مجموع من أحكام قد اقتبسها عن شرائع شتى : من اليهودية والنصرانية والملة الإسلامية وغيرها وفيها كثير من الأحكام أخذها من مجرد نظره وهواه فصارت في بنيه شرعا متبعا يقدمونها على الحكم بكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمن فعل ذلك فهو كافر يجب قتاله حتى يرجع إلى حكم الله ورسوله فلا يحكم سواه في قليل ولا كثير 

ولم يقيدها بشيء كما ترى..فهذا نص واضح جلي
وأوضح منه وأبلغ كلام الله تعالى فهو ردٌ على دعاوى قيد الاستحلال
يقول الله تعالى"
ألَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالاً بَعِيداً "
فكذب الله زعمهم بدلالة فعلهم..فتأمل!
وذلك يشبه قول القائل:يدعي الإيمان وهو يسب الله!
لأن جملة يريدون تفسير لحقيقة الزعم وكشف له
وقوله تعالى بعد بيان (فعلهم) وهو تحاكمهم إلى الطاغوت فيه مزيد بيان حيث قال سبحانه"وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به"
أي أن حاصل فعلهم يناقض الكفر بالطاغوت الذي هو شرط في تحقيق التوحيد..كما بين ذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب
والقصة الواردة في سبب النزول دليل آخر أيضا..لأنها حكاية فعل..لا اعتقاد

يقول ابن كثير هنا:
هذا إنكار من الله عز وجل على من يدعي الإيمان بما أنزل الله على رسوله وعلى الأنبياء الأقدمين وهو مع ذلك يريد أن يتحاكم في فصل الخصومات إلى غير كتاب الله وسنة رسوله كما ذكر في سبب نزول هذه الآية أنها في رجل من الأنصار ورجل من اليهود تخاصما فجعل اليهودي يقول بيني وبينك محمد وذاك يقول بيني وبينك كعب بن الأشرف. وقيل في جماعة من المنافقين ممن أظهروا الإسلام أرادوا أن يتحاكموا إلى حكام الجاهلية . وقيل غير ذلك والآية أعم من ذلك كله فإنها ذامة لمن عدل عن الكتاب والسنة وتحاكموا إلى ما سواهما من الباطل وهو المراد بالطاغوت هنا ولهذا قال " يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت " إلى آخرها .

هذه هي الأدلة..

----------


## محمد الأمين الجزائري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا النص يستفاد منه الإعذار بالجهل..لا غير
> ومازالت المطالبة بالدليل الحقيقي ماثلة..


أخي الكريم وفقني الله و إياك شيخ الإسلام يقول إذا عرفوا ولم يلتزموا بل استحلوا فهم كفار
 فأي عذر بالجهل و هم أهل العرفان
 و على لازم مذهبك أخي الفاضل  نقول لشيخ الإسلام : يا شيخ إذا عرفوا و لم يلتزموا في الحكم العام فهم كفار فلا نحتاج إلى هذا الاستحلال [ طبعا هذا على مذهبكم أخي الكريم]

أما شيخ الإسلام فلم يحكم بكفرهم حتى أضاف الاستحلال

أما ظاهر الآية الذي تراه دليلا على ما تقول فسيأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله

لكن أخي الكريم أحببت أن نقول لك شيئا 
لا بد أن تعلم أننا نتناقش لنتعلم لا لشيء آخر و قد يكون الحق مع أحد الجانبين لكن المطلوب هو سعة الصدر و مناقشة الأدلة و النظر بتأن لأننا مهما أدركنا من علوم فلا بد أن تفوتنا أشياء 

ولن أتكلم معك على الأدلة الأخرى التي ذكرتها حتى نخرج من كلام شيخ الإسلام و إلا فبهذه الطريقة لن نخرج بشيء

و الله الموفق

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> قال الحافظ ابن كثير:
> قوله تعالى " أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون" ينكر تعالى على من خرج عن حكم الله المحكم المشتمل على كل خير الناهي عن كل شر وعدل إلى ما سواه من الآراء والأهواء والاصطلاحات التي وضعها الرجال بلا مستند من شريعة الله كما كان أهل الجاهلية يحكمون به من الضلالات والجهالات مما يضعونها بآرائهم وأهوائهم وكما يحكم به الشارع من السياسات الملكية المأخوذة عن ملكهم جنكزخان الذي وضع لهم الياسق وهو عبارة عن كتاب مجموع من أحكام قد اقتبسها عن شرائع شتى : من اليهودية والنصرانية والملة الإسلامية وغيرها وفيها كثير من الأحكام أخذها من مجرد نظره وهواه فصارت في بنيه شرعا متبعا يقدمونها على الحكم بكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمن فعل ذلك فهو كافر يجب قتاله حتى يرجع إلى حكم الله ورسوله فلا يحكم سواه في قليل ولا كثير 
> ولم يقيدها بشيء كما ترى..فهذا نص واضح جلي
> وأوضح منه وأبلغ كلام الله تعالى فهو ردٌ على دعاوى قيد الاستحلال
> يقول الله تعالى"
> ألَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالاً بَعِيداً "
> فكذب الله زعمهم بدلالة فعلهم..فتأمل!
> وذلك يشبه قول القائل:يدعي الإيمان وهو يسب الله!
> لأن جملة يريدون تفسير لحقيقة الزعم وكشف له
> ...



الأخ أبو  القاسم لقد بترت نص شيخ الإسلام وقد برهنت على ذلك سابقاً بما يجعلك بإنكارك تدخل في السفسطة 

وقولك أن ابن كثير لم يقيد كذب 

بل (( ويقدمونه )) وهذا يشمل جميع أنواع التقديم 

ولو كان مجرد الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله تقديماً له على الحكم بما أنزل الله لكان الحاكم في مسألة واحدة بغير ما أنزل الله كافراً 

وقد قدمت سابقاً أن الياسق يحتوي على أحكام كفرية مثل تجويز التعبد الإسلام لله 

ثم إنك قد حذفت كلمةً من نص ابن كثير فابن كثير يقول (( فمن فعل ذلك منهم فهو كافر ))

وقد حذفت ما تحته خط على عادتك في بتر النصوص 

والحكام المعاصرون لست أنا من أدخلهم انت من أدخلهم في الموضوع حين اتهمتنا بالمداهنة والإنهزامية 

ولكنك جاهل متناقض في الطرح 

وصاحب هوى 

ودليل ذلك أنك لا تجيب على إلزاماتي وتوجيهاتي للنصوص التي تحتج بها ثم بعد ذلك تعود للإحتجاج بها 

والله المستعان

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

ثم قولك في تفسير الآية ((بيان (فعلهم) وهو تحاكمهم إلى الطاغوت فيه مزيد بيان حيث قال سبحانه"وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به"
أي أن حاصل فعلهم يناقض الكفر بالطاغوت الذي هو شرط في تحقيق التوحيد..كما بين ذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ))

طيب تحاكمهم إلى الطاغوت هل هو مرة أو في تشريع عام 

نصك عام ولا يمكنك إخراج الحادثة الواحدة منه إذ أن مناط الحكم عنك هو التحاكم إلى الطاغوت 

وقولك (( لا يتصور أن يأتي أحد بتشريع إلا وهو يفضله على الكتاب والسنة ))

فهذا الذي لم تتصوره قد تصوره العلماء الأكابر 

وتصورك ليس حجةً شرعية 

وإلا فالهوى الذي يدخل على الأب الذي لا يراعي حكم في تربية أبنائه من إيثار للعاجلة وللراحة يدخل أيضاً على الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله 

وفد ذكر الشيخ ابن عثيمين أنه ذلك مداهنة فهو كالمداهن في بقية المعاصي

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي الفاضل الأمين الجزائري
أول شيء..العبرة بالدليل المحض..
وليس بالأقوال..لأنها كثيرة ومحتملة والنزاع سيطالها في الفهم

أما كلام ابن تيمية..
فإليك بيانه والله المستعان على الإيضاح
أولا-هو يتكلم عن أناس أسلموا..فهم حدثاء عهد
ثانيا-هذا يختلف عن محل النزاع..فإن تحاكم الناس إلى قانون كما هو الجاري في الأقطار العربية مع الأسف..أمر لا مندوحة عنه بالقهر..وكلامنا عن قوم جاءوا بقانون وضعي وقالوا هذا هو الدستور المحكّم
ثالثا-قوله وإلا كانوا جهالا..يدل على إعذارهم بالجهل..فكونهم عرفوا أنه لايجوز..هو كمعرفتهم أن الخمر محرمة..
ومعلوم أن مستحلّ الخمر يكفر..فأين من ذلك ما نحن فيه؟


وهنا كلمة:-
يقول العلامة الشنقيطي بعدما أورد آيات الحكم ما نصه:"'فهل في الكفرة الفجرة المشرعين للنظم الشيطانية من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه الرب الذي تفوَّض إليه الأمور، ويتوكل عليه."
تأمل هذا القول لتعرف مناط التكفير
فالمشرع..أشرك بالله في صفاته ..بفعله..
ولا علاقة لذلك بالاستحلال..
فما هو الاستحلال في عرفك؟
وهل بوش يقول:الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله مشروع؟
لقد سمعناه يقول :أنا أقاتل في العراق بتعاليم الربّ

لقد وصف الله تعالى نفسه بصفات منها أنه وحده من يستحق أن يُدعى..
فمن استغاث بغيره..كان مشركا شركا أكبر..سواء استحل أو لم يستحل
وكذلك الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله..هو نزاع لله في صفاته وكبريائه..كما قال تعالى"إن الحكم إلا لله"..ثم أتبعها بقوله"أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه"
ونظيره وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي"
والفرق بين قضايا الهوى الجزئية والنهج العام..لا ينبغي أن يخفى على طالب علم..

والله الهادي

----------


## شلاش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أبا القاسم  لا فض الله فاك  , وجزاك  الله جنته  في ذبك  عن  معتقد  أهل السنة  والجماعة
اعلم أخي  في الله  أن  القوم  خالفوا أهل  السنة  والجماعة  في  أمرين  عظيمين  , كما  قاله  غير واحد من علماء  أهل السنة والجماعة  ,  وهذان  الأمران  كما  قال أحد  المشايخ :
1-	 قضية الخلاف في مسمى (الإيمان)
إنّ  ادّعاء  القوم  أن  (الإيمان)  عندهم  (قول وعمل)  يَنْقُضُهُ  اعتبارهم  العمل (شرط  كمال)  فقط ,  مما يجعلهم  على  عقيدة (مرجئة الفقهاء) , ويجعلهم  مخالفين لأهل  السنة  الذين  يعتبرون  (جنس العمل)  شرطاً  في (صحة الإيمان) .
2-	قضية الخلاف  في مسمى (الكفر)
إنّ  اشتراط  القوم (الاستحلال القلبي)  للتكفير  (بالأعمال المكفرة بذاتها) , وعدم  التكفير (مُطلقاً) بالعمل  المُجَرّد ,  يجعلهم  مخالفين  أشد  المخالفة  لعقيدة  أهل السنة والجماعة  , وعلى عقيدة (غلاة المرجئة) أي (الجهمية).
وهؤلا  وأشباههم  ومشايخهم  قد عالجهم  أهل العلم  أشد المعالجة , فأصرّوا
وعاندوا  و لبّسوا  على  أمة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  , ولو أنّ  للقول عندهم  موضعا , لم يجز  لي  أن  أُسلمك  و لا أخذلك ,  ولكن كما  يقول أهل نجد (ما لك  قبيل) ,
فدعهم  فقد  أديت الذي  عليك , وهم عليهم  أن  يتقوا  الله  في  أنفسهم  , ويتوبوا إليه .....

----------


## أبو القاسم

إلى الخليفي أقول..دعك من نقاش الجهلاء إذن أيها العالم..

شيخ شلاش حياكم الله..وبارك الله فيكم على التعقيب الطيب

----------


## علي الفضلي

> قضية الخلاف في مسمى (الإيمان)
> إنّ  ادّعاء  القوم  أن  (الإيمان)  عندهم  (قول وعمل)  يَنْقُضُهُ  اعتبارهم  العمل (شرط  كمال)  فقط ,  مما يجعلهم  على  عقيدة (مرجئة الفقهاء) , ويجعلهم  مخالفين لأهل  السنة  الذين  يعتبرون  (جنس العمل)  شرطاً  في (صحة الإيمان) .
> فدعهم  فقد  أديت الذي  عليك , وهم عليهم  أن  يتقوا  الله  في  أنفسهم  , ويتوبوا إليه .....


صديقي شلاش : دعنا نحن منك فنحن مرجئة - كما تزعم - والموعد الله - ، ولكن هل الشيخ الألباني أو الشيخ ابن باز ، من المرجئة عندك؟ ، وقد نقلت لشيخك أبي قاسم نصوصهما.
هل تستطيع أن تجيب عن سؤالي دون تعسف وتحريف لكلام العلماء؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

لست شيخ أحد..
فدع عنك عبارات التهكم..
والله المستعان

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أبا القاسم  لا فض الله فاك  , وجزاك  الله جنته  في ذبك  عن  معتقد  أهل السنة  والجماعة
> اعلم أخي  في الله  أن  القوم  خالفوا أهل  السنة  والجماعة  في  أمرين  عظيمين  , كما  قاله  غير واحد من علماء  أهل السنة والجماعة  ,  وهذان  الأمران  كما  قال أحد  المشايخ :
> 1-	 قضية الخلاف في مسمى (الإيمان)
> إنّ  ادّعاء  القوم  أن  (الإيمان)  عندهم  (قول وعمل)  يَنْقُضُهُ  اعتبارهم  العمل (شرط  كمال)  فقط ,  مما يجعلهم  على  عقيدة (مرجئة الفقهاء) , ويجعلهم  مخالفين لأهل  السنة  الذين  يعتبرون  (جنس العمل)  شرطاً  في (صحة الإيمان) .
> 2-	قضية الخلاف  في مسمى (الكفر)
> إنّ  اشتراط  القوم (الاستحلال القلبي)  للتكفير  (بالأعمال المكفرة بذاتها) , وعدم  التكفير (مُطلقاً) بالعمل  المُجَرّد ,  يجعلهم  مخالفين  أشد  المخالفة  لعقيدة  أهل السنة والجماعة  , وعلى عقيدة (غلاة المرجئة) أي (الجهمية).
> وهؤلا  وأشباههم  ومشايخهم  قد عالجهم  أهل العلم  أشد المعالجة , فأصرّوا
> ...


مرجئة الفقهاء يقولون بأن الإيمان القلبي يتساوى به جميع الناس 

وأن تارك العمل بالكلية مؤمن كامل الإيمان 

كما نقلته سابقاً عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

مرجئة الفقهاء لا يقولون بأن ترك الفرائض وفعل المعاصي ينقص الإيمان القلبي _ على أصلهم _

مرجئة الفقهاء لا يقولون بأن فعل الطاعات وترك المعاصي يزيد الإيمان القلبي 

فنسبة من يقول بكل هذه إلى مرجئة الفقهاء جور وظلم 

والحكم بغير ما انزل ليس من العمليات التي تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه _ بدليل نصوص السلف _

ولم نشترط الإستحلال للكفريات التي تضاد الإيمان من كل وجه مثل إلقاء في القاذورات أو سب الله أو رسوله 

ومن زعم ذلك فهو كاذب 

ومسألة تارك العمل بالكلية إنما هي جزئية من جزئيات مسألة التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن

وقد قرأت بالأمس نصاً لشيخ الإسلام استشكله فالذي أعرفه أنه يكفر تارك العمل بالكلية 

وإليك النص في الفتاوى (7/644)(( فأصل الإيمان في القلب وهو قول القلب وعمله، وهو إقرار بالتصديق والحب والانقياد وما كان في القلب فلابد أن يظهر موجبه ومقتضاه على الجوارح، وإذا لم يعمل بموجبه ومقتضاه دل على عدمه، أو ضعفه ))

تأمل قوله (( أو ضعفه )) وهو هنا يتكلم على لسان أهل السنة لأنه يخاطب المرجئة وذكره لانعدام الإيمان يدل على أنه يتكلم عن أهل السنة وهن تارك العمل بالكلية 

مع أننا نعلم من نصوصه الأخرى أنه يكفر تارك العمل بالكلية _ وهذا مذهبي  ومن نسب لي غيره فهو كاذب _

ولكنه هنا ذكر صورة أخرى تصورها غيره من أهل السنة 

بل قد يكون كلامه هذا مقيد لما أطلقه ففي المواطن الأخرى فهذا في الصفحات الأخيرة من مجلد الإيمان

وأما مذهب الجهمية في التكفير 

فيقول شيخ الإسلام في نفس الصفحة ((إلى أن قالوا _ يعني غلاة المرجئة _ يمكن أن يصدق بقلبه ولا يظهر بلسانه إلا كلمة الكفر مع قدرته على اظهارها ))

وذكر في مواطن أخرى أنهم حصروا الكفر في التكذيب والله المستعان

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي الحبيب شلاش حتى أكيفك الرد عليه:
اقرأ جميع نصوص شيخ الإسلام كالتي ذكرناها سابقا..تعلم أن تحليله لقوله"أو ضعفه"..دليل ضعف في الفهم
لأن "أو" فيها معنى المغايرة..ففي حالةٍ, يكون عدم العمل دليل ضعف بحسب ذلك..وهي إذا ما عمل بأشياء وترك أشياء
أما إذا ترك جنس الأعمال بالكلية..فهذا هو الذي وضحه ابن تيمية في مواضع كثيرة وبين كفره الصريح(راجع النقول السابقة)
وعليه نص كثير من أئمة السلف كما تقدم

ولو ارتكب ناقضا اعتقاديا أو عمليا كتولي أعداء الله تعالى..كفر..وإن كان له أعمال كأمثال الجبال
مع اعتبار الشروط والموانع

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> وأبو صلاح حتى لو سرق فخذ الفائدة من كلامه واترك وقد تعقبته بنفسي


أنت تناظر في مسألة عقدية ونحنُ نأتي لك بكلام الأئمة الثقات وأنت تأتي بكلام لص
سموا لنا رجالكم هذه عقيدة وراجع نفسك .!! كلام الأخوة والأخوات في هذه المسألة غير
مقبول إذا لم يك من إمام متبوع معتبر.. مع إحترامي لشيخك أبو صلاح.؟؟ 
ويأتي آخر ويستدل لنا بمكالمة هاتفيه.. والأخر ..يأتي لنا بشريط ويقول هذه حجته وأدلته..
ماهكذا الأدلة عند طلاب العلم وليست مرجع علمياً.. حتى في الرسائل العلمية الجامعية غير معتمدة
ولا يعتمد عليها في التأصيل العلمي وأسأل من شئت من أهل العلم لكي تعلم تعتبر إن كنت 
تبحث عن الحق



> وقل لي بربك ما هي أصول المنظرة عندك


أصول المناظرة هي الإخلاص لله أولاً والتجرد والبحث عن الحق
ثانياً / الأعتماد على الأدلة من كتاب أو سنة أو إجماع أو قياس صحيح 
أو إمام معتبر من الأئمة النقاد الكبار والعزو الصحيح للمراجع الذين أجمعت الأمة على إمامتهم
وفضلهم وليس اللصوص أمثال شيخك أبو صلاح صاحب السرقات فتنبه!!


> اتهام العباد بالإرجاء لأنهم لا يقولون بالتفصيل الذي تقولون فيه 
> سبحان الله


نحن لم نتهم أحد بالإرجاء ولكن هذه أقوال المرجئة وإن كنت تبحث عن الحق فسوف 
أذكر لك هذه الرسالة لعلك تجد فيها بغيتك إن كنت متجرد وتبحث عن الحق... وهي رسالة
علمية للشيخ عبدالله بن محمد السند موسومة " آراء المرجئة  في مصنفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية"
لعلك تستفيد وذكر جميع الشبهات التي ذكرت والرد عليها.. فلم أقل شي من جيبي...

----------

